# Summit Raceway - Fort Wayne, IN - 2005 edition



## sheath

As per Hank's suggestion, a new year and a new thread! Here's to great racing in 2005!


----------



## kgwomack

Lets get it on.


----------



## Hustler

kgwomack said:


> Lets get it on.


  now everyone, slowly BACK away from Karl.


----------



## kgwomack

Hustler said:


> now everyone, slowly BACK away from Karl.



Easy Sean, don't panic, you're all right. 
You know what I meant. If not, I'll see you on Sunday and explain it to you.

See Ya,
Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## tafog

Hustler said:


> now everyone, slowly BACK away from Karl.



Amen Brother!!! :freak:


----------



## JuggaloRC

Hustler said:


> now everyone, slowly BACK away from Karl.


It wouldn't be polite to laugh in his face.

-Jason


----------



## kgwomack

Sean I see you.

Karl


----------



## Hustler

Man, you guys just jump on the carcass like hyenas don't you?

Who is running what this Sunday? 

Who will be running TC? Nippus said he would be back out with his TC3 now that football season is over. Well, at least for the Bears it is. 

I will run 12 stock. Scott, bring your "A" game, we can't finish behind the kids anymore this year.

-Sean


----------



## C. Oldfield

JuggaloRC said:


> It wouldn't be polite to laugh in his face.
> 
> -Jason


 thats ok, HA HA HA HA. What ever you do just don't turn your back.


----------



## airborn

this is nonsense Karl is a good guy that would help any one at the track, and I think he is a great racer as well. So what if you " you meaning any one that dosent like karl " do not like him, a lot of guys do. So keep your comments to your self and don't worry about it.....

seth


----------



## airborn

Sean,

I will be there Sunday and will be running 12th or F1. I am not to sure if I will run TC any more this year, the plan was to get a jrx-s when they come out, but I bought the L4 so all my $ was spent on that. Maybe next year I will be back in TC.

seth


----------



## Hustler

airborn said:


> this is nonsense Karl is a good guy


This is true, however...


kgwomack said:


> Lets get it on.


...when Karl starts in with the Marvin Gaye, Chris is right;


C.Oldfield said:


> What ever you do just don't turn your back


If anyone can take a ribbing, it is Karl. Just don't ask him to sing along with his pit stereo.

Seth, I no longer own a touring car. I just know a lot of guys that have them as their primary ride and haven't been showing up to race.

It is all 12th scale for me now, until you guys stop running it. F1 is a Tuesday night drinking excuse, sorry about your Mexification problem preventing you from running on Beerdays -err, I mean Tuesdays. 

I am sure there will be plenty of guys wanting to use Sunday to get a headstart with the layout for Tuesday nights.

-Sean


----------



## tafog

What!!!! no one likes Karl Seth are you kidding me??? please reread all above posts we were only poking fun at Karl it is Not that bad at all. remember if we didn't like someone we would not talk about him all....

Tracey


----------



## Hustler

tafog said:


> What!!!! no one likes Karl Seth are you kidding me??? please reread all above posts we were only poking fun at Karl it is Not that bad at all. remember if we didn't like someone we would not talk about him all....
> Tracey


Actually, we don't discriminate with anyone. We equally make fun of the popular and the unpopular alike. It is the democratic way. We don't have to like someone to make fun of them. Heck, we don't even have to know them.

For instance, we don't like you Tracey and we still talk to you and make fun of you don't we? Hey, why does my tab at the hobby shop keep going up and I haven't bought anything new? Tracey?.. Tracey? I was just kidding, really I was...

-Sean


----------



## airborn

I under stand all about ribbing. I just wanted to stand up for my friend, just like I would for any of you guys. Not that karl needed my help. I am not mad or angry at any one and the only reason I said any thing was due to some extra flack that karl was takeing and I just wanted to slow it down a bit, thats all.

next subject.

I need to race bad!! This sunday it is on..

seth


----------



## C. Oldfield

Karl is my teammate and I'm just teasing him. I hope he knows that.


----------



## Hustler

Toyota Launch

...and so it begins...


----------



## C. Oldfield

Commish

Has the opening on the Williams BMW team been filled yet? If not I am interested in moving. If possible this Tuesday.

Chris


----------



## The Commish

Tonight is the first round of the Spring 2005 Summit F1 points series. Good luck.


C. Oldfield said:


> Commish,
> Has the opening on the Williams BMW team been filled yet? If not I am interested in moving. If possible this Tuesday.
> Chris


Unfortuately, I have been given no official information as to the status of that seat. Currently it is still occupied by Brad Mergy. If contract negotiations have begun please let me know via Private Messages.

Sincerely,
Vic Mackey


----------



## tafog

Well who is coming this Sunday for some onroad racing. To all wanting crc tires they are in stock while they last and next order is pending so come in a get them they will not last long we ordered like 40 pair and people are picking them up fast 

hope to see lot's of racers this weekend...


----------



## C. Oldfield

I am looking for track time with the F1 car. Is anyone else planing on running F1?


----------



## Hustler

Barring anymore work or beer related problems I will be there, laps down, in 12 stock. 

I won't be bringing my F1, sorry Chris. But I am sure you will have enough F1 cars for a class. Nippus should be there with his TC, so plan on running that too. 

Brad said he can't race this Sunday. Ben will be out of town. Karl lives at the track. Seth is chomping at the bit to run F1 and I am sure he will run 12 stock as well. Pfeiffer probably won't be there. Who else?

-Sean


----------



## davidl

Hustler - Is Ben racing in Columbus?


----------



## Hustler

David,
I am not in possession of Ben's itinerary, but I believe he is out of town on non-R/C business.

-Sean


----------



## davidl

Thanks. I will be with you guys on Sunday.


----------



## Hustler

Looking forward to it David.

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

F1 pics from Tuesday night. Scott here you go for the Summit/SARC website.

-Sean


----------



## tafog

Don't forget F1 points race this tuesday again. Thanks for the great turnouts for the on-road racing guys.


----------



## tafog

tafog said:


> Don't forget F1 points race this tuesday again. Thanks for the great turnouts for the on-road racing guys.



I DID NOT POST THIS. WHO DID??? AND WHY??? anyone that would need to do this at the hobby shop should have used his own login name .....rrrrrrrrrr

Tracey


----------



## wallyworld

*Oops*

Sorry Tracey. I was in a hurry saturday before the oval race and posted that real quick when someone mentioned they didn't know about the F1 points race this tuesday. It was already posted before I seen the mistake. I really appreciate the great job you guys are doing running the races sundays.


----------



## kgwomack

Nice pictures Sean. 

Karl


----------



## davidl

Fergie, I thought a little more about our conversation yesterday after the racing was complete. I will send you a PM regarding the details.


----------



## Hustler

All three pictures are now listed in my previous post. 2005 round #2 tonight.

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld

*Formula 1 Racin at Summit*

Had another great time last night at the track with you guys. Funny thing. I had a bad day before I got to the track and struggled with my car most of the night but most of you guys have such a great sense of humor it's hard to go there on tuesdays and not have a great time. After some of the crazy stuff that went on during last night races I'll bet there was some great stories being told down at peanuts later on. I know my car wasn't the only one that took flight last night. Right Karl?


----------



## C. Oldfield

Mine was more of a triple summersalut followed by a loud bang. :freak: But I still had a good time and the car continues to get better. If I could only finish the main.


----------



## fomocoman

Hey Karl. Thanks for the help last night. I owe you one.


----------



## Hustler

Another great Sunday at Summit for those of us not scared of a little snow. 12 stock A main was intense. Ron, Phil and David Lee put on quite a show. Most of the rest of us just tried to stay out of the way. Tom, Phillip and I traded positions quite a bit. 

This is shaping up to be quite a class. We were missing Lee and his midget posse, Scott Heath, John Kissel, Brad Mergy, the Reinoehls and Seth Barrand, just to name a few. If we get this shaking we will have a VERY tough B main as well. 

Secondly, where the heck are those TC guys?? We used to have an overly-healthy touring class and it is now dead! Tyler Hoffmaster showed up from Michigan with his girlfriend on Friday night wanting to race all weekend. I don't think any TCs showed and he left Sunday without racing. Where are you 4 wheel drive guys? The TC3 is dirt cheap, easy to drive, fast and everyone and their brother knows a fast setup. Get organized and restart this class. Someone needs to step up and whip this class back into shape.

Shake it like you got a pair!

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

Well John, are you going to race your AssoLosi 12L4 again?


----------



## tafog

Hustler: I'm impressed all that and not one Beer refrence... No all kidding aside great day of racing and I could not say it better we need the TC guys to come out.

Yes 12th scale is getting big if all those that bought cars this season show up we will have 3 to 4 heats each week. We have a great group of guys now and with others comming back all the mains will be Great with very close racing across the board...

WANNA RACE? 

Tracey


----------



## C. Oldfield

Good to hear that sunday was good. As far as tht TC thing after Dave Hill left there is not anyone in the hobby shop pushing TC. Just 12th scale, the regulars talk about the F1 Class but that's it. I stoped running it because it's no fun running laps by your self. If guys like Karl, Sean, Seth, and Ben would get there TC's back out and if the Hobby Shop would push them I bet the rest of the guys with TC's would get theres out too. Just my two cents.

Chris


----------



## Hustler

Chris,
Make no mistake, I was never a TC guy. I always wanted to race 12 stock or mod, you guys just didn't. So I bought a TC3. Now that 12 is back I have sold my TC3 and am happy again. I like touring car racing, but 12 is what I want to do. 

My point is the class is what YOU make it. I was bugging Ron to come back and bending Phil's and Dale's ears about opening up Sunday roadcourse over a year ago. Not to say I created the Internet or anything, but I was one of the loudest squeaky wheels that got 12th scale going again at Summit. Ben and Karl coming over from TC was just a bonus. 

The point is YOU need to recruit and get this class moving. There are several people who have TC3s and aren't racing them on Sundays or Tuesdays. Find out who and motivate them to start racing. If you had shown up on Sunday you could have raced with Tyler Hoffmaster who is a good driver and a cool guy. I am sure you had a good reason for not showing, that is not my point. I have a friend who doesn't race because everytime he brings his TC3 no other TCs show. There are at least 8 or 10 of you guys and you are all within 2 or 3 laps of each other. It would be a kickin class if you organized it. 

Why is F1 popular right now? Because there was an interest, then I fanned the flame and organized it. Definitely not because the car is so cool and easy to work on. How long will the class last? As long as we maintain the interest in it. If I went out and spent that money on a 12th scale Xray TC or an 18th scale HPI or 10th scale 10L2 pan car and didn't promote the class to others I would have just bought a great shelf racer. 

So get after it!

-Sean


----------



## kgwomack

Sean, hey man breath, breath. I thought that I was the only one with long posts. 

But, all kidding aside, you are right. The TC class is what you make it. Chris, get with the other TC guys and tell them that you will be there on a certain day and then be there. After a while guys will show up. As far as me running touring right now, I'm not sure. I ran a qualifier two weeks ago and beat 2nd by 3 or 4 laps. I have mixed feeling about that. :freak: I was running my practice pack, junk motor, and had not practiced. The car hadn't been run for quite awhile. I am not trying to sound arrogent in any way. But, that was not fun for me, and I'm sure that it was discourageing for the other guys running TC. I want you guys to have fun. Running to see who gets second doesn't sound fun. I know that anything could happen, I could break or have other bad luck, but thats not the point. Chris made the comment that it's no fun running laps by yourself. When you are ahead by 2 or 3 laps, you are running by yourself. Right now there only a handful of people running TC, those that are, are pretty close to the same skill level. This makes for great racing. Having a huge gap in skill levels makes for not very fun racing, in my opinion. 

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## tafog

OH YEA IT'S MY FAULT chris  BRING YOUR SELF OUT AND RACE, BECAUSE YOU LIKE TO RACE 

POINT FINGERS SOMEWHERE ELSE MY friend YOU DON'T SHOW UP AND OTHERS DON'T SHOW AND IT IS SOMEONE IN THE HOBBY SHOPS FAULT 

(ME) I THINK NOT 

THAT'S A BUCKS WORTH

Tracey


----------



## Hustler

Wow, tell us how you really feel Tracey!

This wasn't meant to start a beat up on Oldfield moment. The point I was trying to make was if you want something, go get it. The TC class isn't going to form itself when there are 3 or 4 heats of 12 stock. Anyone walking in is going to want a 12th scale, not a TC. You have to get out there and let them know that starting in TC is easier than starting in 12th. I don't necessarily believe one is easier to start in but you have to get these guys running if you want to have someone to run with. There are several guys that are right around your skill level and each of you ends up showing up on different days. YOU Chris, have to coordinate them. Maybe The Commish would start helping you? PM him and ask if he has any suggestions.

-Sean


----------



## tafog

Nick's hobby shop is now pushing touring cars if you check the shelfs you see I have no less than 3 touring car kits and they are priced to move so come in and look past all the 12th scale stuff and buy a Touring car also we have reduced the price of Touring Foam tires this also is to push touring cars. 

Nicks hobby shop home of the TC pusher. where our thing is touring touring touring.
come on down and see the deals on all your touring car needs..

No for real if you look at our shop we have more touring stuff than 12th scale stuff funny thing is it all(tc) has been sitting no joy for NICK 

"TC PUSHER" Tracey 

maybe this will help  or call Dave HILL :freak:


----------



## sheath

Tuesday nights would be a good start... (on the non-points nights for F1). Verlin Schneider would be back out if the racers came... Eric and Jim Reihnold, Dale, Nick Elonze, John Marshall, John Henderson, Jim Englehart, Tim Rasnick and Chris... all guys that have raced touring car on Tuesday nights since 12/28/2004. That would be a 10 car field right there. A great starting point. The last 2 weeks have been F1 point nights, so the touring and 1/12 classes have been a little light those 2 weeks. They should jump up again tonight. I have a touring car in my bag every Tuesday, but like Sean, 1/12 is what I show up to race.
I would love to see Sundays regularly draw 25 1/12 scale drivers and 25 touring car drivers, as well as the scattered 1/18 scales, F1's, etc. There is no reason that can't happen... 1/12 is almost there now, and touring could be there too.


----------



## fergie

In defense of Tracey and David Hill (why, I don't know.) C. Oldfield is totally off base. Neither of them pushed one scale or another. Most salesmen in shops just want a sale, doesn't matter which. But I will say that if someone came to me if I worked at Nick's and asked me what I liked better I would be honest. That may or may not influence their decision. Chris, what you don't realize is that 1/12th scale has always had a solid group of diehards that just raced elsewhere because there was no weekend racing in the Fort. It has grown because we have WEEKLY racing on the weekend. I would like to see more touring cars also. It would give me more time to work on my car. Anyway, Chris I have seen a number of Sundays that people have come in to race touring and there was not enough so they ran 1/12th instead. You were nowhere around!! If Sundays doesn't work for you then you need to recruite some people to run on Tuesdays. If you go to a pool hall and everybody wants to play 9 ball and you want to play 8 ball you can't blame the pro shop.
Also 1/12th scale was where it all started. I agree that we need more TC's but don't point the finger in the wrong direction. :thumbsup:


----------



## sheath

TRIVIA:
Who knows where the first electric 1/12 scale car was built?


----------



## JuggaloRC

Fort Wayne, IN

-Jason


----------



## The Commish

sheath said:


> Tuesday nights would be a good start... (on the non-points nights for F1). Verlin Schneider would be back out if the racers came... Eric and Jim Reihnold, Dale, Nick Elonze, John Marshall, John Henderson, Jim Englehart, Tim Rasnick and Chris... all guys that have raced touring car on Tuesday nights since 12/28/2004. That would be a 10 car field right there.


Chris, there is your Tuesday night lineup. Chris Oldfield, Verlin Schneider, Richard May, Jim Reinoehl (Matt and Eric too if they choose), Dale Monroe, Nick Elonze, John Marshall, John Henderson, Jim Englehart, Tim Rasnick and whomever else you can think of. Matt, Eric and Verlin are fast, you are also in that range. 

This would be a great group to form and lean on each other to get the class going. Look through the Summit web page and find everyone who has raced TC roadcourse this year and call them. Ask them what they need to get back after it and see what you can do. Coordinate a "touring car raceday" that works with most of their schedules. 

Tell the newer guys that the grouchy primadonnas that used to yell at them have left to 12th scale and you guys can all learn speed together. Tell the guys that don't show now that you will be there every Tuesday night waiting for them to run TC, whether it is F1 night or not. Tell them that they can pit next to you and learn, or they can ask Ben, Karl or Brad for help. Matt and Eric have their TC3s dialed, I am SURE they would help ANYONE except Karl. Good luck, let me know if I can help. Get this started and I will help run a points series for you if you think it will help.

Sincerely,
Vic Mackey


----------



## redbaron

Think I might be able to run my Trinity-Losi-12L4 car this sunday.

I started running 12th scale because of cost. Cheaper across the board, handles very well, easier to wrench, get to run for 8 minutes.
I recently read in Extreme R/C that 12th Scale was making a come back across the Nation! Sounded like a cost factor.

Tracey......Whooooo! get fired-up?

Hustler......Hode-on It's comming.

Maybe everyone should save the dirt for the summer? Ha!
Hope to see ya'll on Sunday


----------



## wallyworld

redbaron said:


> Think I might be able to run my Trinity-Losi-12L4 car this sunday.
> 
> I started running 12th scale because of cost. Cheaper across the board, handles very well, easier to wrench, get to run for 8 minutes.
> I recently read in Extreme R/C that 12th Scale was making a come back across the Nation! Sounded like a cost factor.
> 
> Tracey......Whooooo! get fired-up?
> 
> Hustler......Hode-on It's comming.
> 
> Maybe everyone should save the dirt for the summer? Ha!
> Hope to see ya'll on Sunday


 redbaron just l-o-v-e-s those 8 minute races.


----------



## C. Oldfield

First Tracy I was not trying to say that it's your falt that tc is not doing well. Just that you like 12th scale and so you lean that way when asked. Dave was no different he liked tc and when asked would lean that way. That's why I have a tc, when I got back into rc I asked him what people were racing and at the time it was tc thats all. I think you do a fine job and in no way was trying to put the fall of tc on you.

I wish that I was able to run more Sundays and help bring tc back but with work, Sundays are hard. Tuesdays work good but I don't have the time to run both the F1 and TC and make to work on time. So I run the F1 for three reasons. It's where the guys I like to race with are even if I can't beat ninty percent of them, I have made a comitment with Karl and it's a team/points thing, and the car is fun to drive and you dont have to have the best batts or motors to run well. 

As far as my point of hoping for the fast guys to return to tc is that I would rather finish last to guys that are faster than me as to first with guys that are equal and that was the list off the top of my head of guys that were fun to watch and race with. I just think you get faster racing with guys that are better than you. 

I did not mean to start anything with anyone and if I offended anyone that was not what I was trying to do. 

Chris :freak:


----------



## Hustler

I think you have valid points here Chris, you didn't offend me and nobody else seems to notice if Tracey is offended. 

If Sundays don't work then organize TC on the non-F1 points Tuesdays. Call some of these guys and ask them all to show up on a certain date. You will get competition. Even if you have to help coordinate days that you CAN'T be there it will still help build the class for the days that you will. Karl would even bring his TC3 out if 10 guys showed up on a Tuesday night. Several of the guys mentioned above are as fast or faster than you. You don't have to be 5 laps down to Karl and Ben to have a good time. 

I enjoy getting my head handed to me by Ferguson week after week, but I enjoy battling lap after lap with Scott or Tom more. I learn a lot both ways. 

I guess the essence of my response was you get out what you put in. There are a lot of guys that want TC to succeed, I am one of them. I just don't see running that class anytime soon. Good luck and let me know if I can help.

-Sean


----------



## sheath

sheath said:


> TRIVIA:
> Who knows where the first electric 1/12 scale car was built?





JuggaloRC said:


> Fort Wayne, IN
> 
> -Jason


Correct! If I were giving out prizes, you would have just won a rechargable electric Black and Decker grass trimmer!


----------



## tafog

yes a much need part in the first 12th scale car good one Scott.

Tracey


----------



## wallyworld

Sean, talk to Jim Englehart. He,s just getting back into RC but I know he really enjoy the TC's. Maybe he would have some ideas that could help you guys get your sunday touring car going.


----------



## fergie

Chris, Dale is right, Jim probably would race tc, but I think Tues. works better for him. Tyler H. is usually here on sun. So talk Jim in to sun. and you'll have at least 3. And I think Karl would end up running both classes. You are right about wanting to run with the fast guys. You'll get faster. Karl you need to NOT worry about putting alot of laps on them. Race with them so they can keep trying to throw a hook and chain on your bumper every time you go by. Its better to finish last with the fast guys than to finish first with the slow guys. Race both classes Karl, I don't think you are as bored as you say with just putting laps on the field. You had an awful big grin on your face on the driver stand the last time you ran tc on a sunday!!! We may need to find another person to run races on sundays if Karl runs both classes. Chris, we will do our best to try and spread the word and help bring back more tc drivers. We 1/12th scalers want you guys around too. The more people we have the more it feels like you went to a real race!!!


----------



## wallyworld

Thanks Ron, but tuesdays do not work for Jim. Only sundays. That is why I reccomended Jim. We have been racing touring cars on quite a few tuesdays including sometimes Chris. The original post by Sean was about getting touring cars to race on sundays. I also work 3rd shift like Chris and I understand if most sundays don't work for some of these guys. I will talk to Jim and maybe he can help out. Also Karl really likes running TC so I'm sure he would do whatever we ask if he can. I myself prefer touring and would like see it to do well at the raceway but I also understand some of the draw-backs to racing these cars also. It is more of a technolgy driven class which appeals to some racers but as redbaren pointed out that also makes it more expensive and demands more wrenching time( this is a guy who has raced 4wd drive buggies and stadium trucks a lot over the years so he should know what he's talking about on this matter). We've got a great group of guys here that really care about the success of this raceway and I never forget that. Thanks again.


----------



## davidl

I am curious to know if John Kissel will be racing with you on Sunday. I have some parts for him and want to deliver. I will be there Sunday if he intends to be there as well.


----------



## Hustler

davidl said:


> I am curious to know if John Kissel will be racing with you on Sunday. I have some parts for him and want to deliver. I will be there Sunday if he intends to be there as well.


Scott,
Do you still know how to get a hold of John? I remember him a few weeks ago saying he wasn't going to be able to race on Sundays anymore. Maybe it was Tuesdays. 

David, 
We all know John and I am sure if you don't see him you could leave the parts with Tracey or the shop and John would receive them.

-Sean


----------



## C. Oldfield

Seth 

Are you or anyone else planing on running F1 on Sunday. 

Chris


----------



## wallyworld

Pat Hakes told me he was going to be there with his TC3 sunday.


----------



## redbaron

sorry guys....won't be able to make it on Sunday.
Things came up, will try for next Sunday.


----------



## Hustler

*Feb 6*

The Superbowl is next Sunday at 6:30. I don't want to remember the second half, so I'll have to get started early. That means we'll have to be done early. Who is showing up this Sunday?

Also, tomorrow night is the third round of the 2005 Summit F1 points. Put the wing to 'em!

-Sean


----------



## tafog

Well another great day of racing at Summit, Sunday 1/30/05 we had 3 heats of 12 scale and 1 heat of touring.. 12th stk TQ David Lee. A main 1st Ron Ferguson it was a good race with lots of action. Touring Stk TQ Tyler Hoffmaster. A main 1st Shane Snyder. all other mains were close with some well matched racing. 

Redbaron: you missed a good one, we will look for you this Sunday.

the touring cars guys that were here this weekend said they will be back next week also, now if we get a few of the Locals then we will have somthing started but it will take some commitment from thoses racers and this class will grow like 12th has... 

watch for info on the Indiana State Champs coming in early March I will post Thread on this soon 

Thanks again to all that made it out Sunday I had a great time :thumbsup: 

-Tracey


----------



## The Commish

2005 Summit F1 points series round three tonight. We have a 1 point difference from 3rd through 6th in the driver's standings and a 1 point gap from 1st to 3rd in the manufacturer's standings. Make sure your teammate shows up. This should be an interesting night. Remember, tech after both qualifiers and the mains for the first 4 spots and the bump up is still in place. Good luck.

Sincerely,
Vic Mackey


----------



## wallyworld

Formula 1 Standings. http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/f1standings.htmlThe new Williams driver seems to be doing really well, meanwhile I seem to be getting slower.







Still had a good time though.


----------



## kgwomack

Where is my teamate?????????????????????

Karl (Mclaren)


----------



## yokman

womack-you planing on running the feb 26 oval trophey race?hoping to have some comp. there and was hopping you could make it.cordell is also planning on making the trip.hope to see you there.
hofer


----------



## C. Oldfield

kgwomack said:


> Where is my teamate?????????????????????
> 
> Karl (Mclaren)


I had to make a choice make money or spend money. I saw you finished on top. good job.

Chris


----------



## kgwomack

yokman said:


> womack-you planing on running the feb 26 oval trophey race?hoping to have some comp. there and was hopping you could make it.cordell is also planning on making the trip.hope to see you there.
> hofer


I'm not sure yet at this time.
I really won't know until it gets closer to the date of the race.


----------



## kgwomack

Chis, just spend money. 
Nick likes it when you spend money.

Karl. :thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace

I'll be there Sunday. I don't care how late we are there. Sunday's are for racing. I will try not to cause a big crash in the A Main again.

Steve Dunn


----------



## tafog

some body needs to do it steve they were running to close together besides that way i can catch up.. ha ha  

your done heee heee  

-Tracey


----------



## C. Oldfield

kgwomack said:


> Chis, just spend money.
> Nick likes it when you spend money.
> 
> Karl. :thumbsup:


Why not I can't take it with me right. Are you going to be there Sunday? I have it off and plan on running.

Chris


----------



## kgwomack

C. Oldfield said:


> Why not I can't take it with me right. Are you going to be there Sunday? I have it off and plan on running.
> 
> Chris


Cool Chis, there have been some guys from Michigan racing touring.

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler

Just wheel it.
-Sean


----------



## tafog

Well most of you missed some good racing today we had 15 12th scale and 3 touring cars 12th scale TQ Ron Ferguson, 1st Lee Harpe. touring TQ Karl Womack 1st Ron/Lee(driving Karls car)
kinda funny Ron started the race and at the half way mark he handed the radio over to Lee and even with the hand off together they went faster than TQ  fun stuff. 
racing ended around 5:30pm doors closed lights off by 6pm

Hmm what must we/I do to get more people to the track for Touring??? oh and more 12th(but not so much)...

I have heard talk about some of the guys going to Toledo track soon anyone else interested speak up if we show up at these other tracks maybe they will come over here and race with us also some are going to MI for the state race Cheap or otherwise this to would be a great way to get people to the Indiana Champs we are having on March 6th look for new thread on this race later this week 

thanks to all that came out today.

-Tracey (actions speak louder than words)


----------



## yokman

i know that there are alot of guys here in indy that have touring cars and no where to run them.there is about 40 or so touring cars that show up to hobby town south in the summer that run out doors but they have no where to run in the cold.i dont know how maybe send some flyiers out to the hobbytowns here in indy to promote you onroad racing.i try telling people all the time how nice it is and that they should run up there.i will try to put the word out about your race on the different sites to try and give it some hype.i have 3 touring cars but NEVER even tried useing them what they are for.i can only get them to go in circles.lol. but i may come up and try it out soon also.so keep it up and they will come.and good luck to the zimmermans at the birds this week.they seem to be the only onroad racers from indiana.


----------



## smoothie

*interested in touring cars*

My dad and I are thinking about getting a couple of touring cars to start racing. We have been out of the racing scene for about 2 years and have been concentrating on flying rc helicopters. Now I have the racing bug again and would like to know more info. I looked at the website and it doesn't seem as though you hardly get enough touring cars to race? What is most popular? I really like to TC4, but comparing apples to apples how is the XXX-S G+? Thanks for all your input.


----------



## wallyworld

smoothie said:


> My dad and I are thinking about getting a couple of touring cars to start racing. We have been out of the racing scene for about 2 years and have been concentrating on flying rc helicopters. Now I have the racing bug again and would like to know more info. I looked at the website and it doesn't seem as though you hardly get enough touring cars to race? What is most popular? I really like to TC4, but comparing apples to apples how is the XXX-S G+? Thanks for all your input.


 Either one is a good car. TC3s and 4s are the most popular and you will have the advantage of getting more help for set-ups because of that. I prefer the Losi but would not reccomend one if you plan on oval racing also. Another advantage to touring cars is when we race outdoors this summer on parking lot they work great there too. Good luck and see ya at the track. :thumbsup:


----------



## tafog

Smoothie: yes we have been light on turn out this year, both onroad and oval but we have a few guys that would run if more showed up weekly. are you interested in onroad or oval?
I feel that if we get 3 or 4 more, them along with the locals we have, the class would take off again. I think the bigger cars are a great place for guy to get into the fun of racing.

also if you are interested in cars come in to Nick's hobby shop and check out the track and new cars in stock. we have great deals on new cars with coupons worth track time with each car purchased! worth it to check them out..

and as Wally said it sounds like this year their will be outdoor onroad racing.. :thumbsup: 

Tracey


----------



## smoothie

I used to run oval about 5 years ago, but I think we want to try the on road thing. I will try to stop by and take a look at the track. You would be our home track for us (Lima, OH).


----------



## kgwomack

Smoothie,

I run the TC3, and have been running the car since it came out. I believe that it is still one of the best handling cars out on the market. I have driven about 4 other peoples TC4's and feel that it is not as good as the TC3. I also have driven the Losi XXXs and am not a fan of the car. With the right mods the TC3 is a great car. Parts are easy to come by, and setup help is readily available. My TC3 that I have right now has set the track record in stock touring oval, that has stood for a year. I will also say that I am not an Oval guy and prefer On road. My TC3 set the track record with a on road setup, not even a oval setup that I have seen other people try. What I am saying is the TC3 would be a great choice for you. Even though it is considered an older car, it is still one to beat. I can assure you that the car will not keep you from winning races. I have let quite a few people drive my car and everyone says the car is really good. If you decide to get a TC3 or any other touring car, bring it out. I would be more than willing to help you with you setup and guide you in the right direction.

See Ya,
Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## kgwomack

Smoothie, 

If you guys can, stop by Sunday. We race onroad on Sundays. 

Karl.


----------



## Hustler

So after saying TC3 seven times, do you think we know which car you prefer? :tongue: 

-Sean


----------



## kgwomack

Sean, I didn't know you could count that high. :freak: Thanx for keeping track. I do like the TC3, the TC3 is really good, I think that the TC3 is one of the best cars out there. TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, all the way.

How many is that Sean?

See Ya Sunday brotha, 
Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## wallyworld

kgwomack said:


> Sean, I didn't know you could count that high. :freak: Thanx for keeping track. I do like the TC3, the TC3 is really good, I think that the TC3 is one of the best cars out there. TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, TC3, all the way.
> 
> How many is that Sean?
> 
> See Ya Sunday brotha,
> Karl :thumbsup:


 Karl! You're out of control again!


----------



## airborn

yeah its kinda like saying Mufasa!


----------



## sheath

Oooooohhh, say it again!


----------



## smoothie

*Against the TC4*

It seems as though everyone is against the TC4. Why is that? Is it because it is not available as a factory team or what? I thought everybody always wanted the latest greatest?


----------



## smoothie

*what is a competitive set-up for Summit*

As I said in previous posts, I have been out of racing for a little while. To race at your track, what tires are the best for a TC4, do I need a personal transponder or do you have them on site, what speed control is recommended, what motor is competitive for your track? Thanks for all your help, and I look forward to meeting all of you at the track.


----------



## kgwomack

Smoothie,
I have heard alot of negative stuff about the TC4. It doesn't handle as well as the TC3 is just one of them. Now, I'm not sure that everything you hear about the TC4 is true, I just know from the ones that I have driven that it was no improvement over my TC3.

As far as your questions:
1) tires we run are, purple in the rear and plaid (purple orange) front, this is a good place to start.
2) We use the AMB scoring, personal trans or we have regular trans also.
3) Any good speedo will work. It depends on your skill level. If you are entry level or mid level, there is no need to get a GTX or Comp 2 speedo, but if you are more experienced then go for it.
4) Stock - any monster stock type is good 
Mod - I run the new endbell type motors from Fantom same as Orion V2 9turn are awsome

See Ya,
Karl


----------



## Hustler

airborn said:


> yeah its kinda like saying Mufasa!





sheath said:


> Oooooohhh, say it again!


Only people with kids would recognize this reference.

-Sean


----------



## sheath

Part way through round 1 of on-road qualifying at the Snowbird Nationals. In 1/12 scale stock, Phil Zimmerman sits 27th in a field of 56, just a couple of tenths behind David Lee in 26th. Phillip is currently 36th. 
Phil is also running 1/12 scale modified, which should be up later this morning.
Good luck guys.

You can check out the results as they happen at http://www.snowbirdnationals.com



Sean,
Yep, that's us.


----------



## TrashMan

For of the Summit Raceway guys interested in a fantasy Nascar league go to 
http://racing.fantasysports.yahoo.com
The group # is 30254
the Password is dalerocks

I will post something at the track as well

Matt


----------



## smoothie

*set up for summit*

Does anyone have a set up sheet for summit? I have a TC4 that I want to start racing soon and need a good set up (shock oil, springs, etc.) Thanks.


----------



## smoothie

Are these the right tires for the tc4?
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCMC9&P=7
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCMD3&P=M
Thanks.


----------



## TrashMan

Smoothie,
Those are exactly what I am running and I believe that is what just about everyone else is running as well.


----------



## kgwomack

Great racing on Sunday. Nice turnout in touring also. 

I learned some new stuff today, Thanx Ron, Lee and Tracy for your advice.
The old front end is quite different, and takes some getting used to, but I think it works great.

Finally found some horsepower, Love those 767 Reedy brushes.

Karl, :thumbsup:


----------



## kgwomack

This just in:
Due conflicting work schedule for Chris Oldfield, Team Mclaren is looking for a second driver for the F1 points series.

Karl.


----------



## airborn

hey karl what front end are you talking about? It seems to me the one you used on Sunday was the ramming speed front end?


----------



## smoothie

I would like to place an order soon and noticed that there are several different size wheels (24, 26, 28mm). Are the 28mm the right tire for the TC4?
What shock oil and spring would you recommend. I know after reading a few magazines, I noticed a lot of guys aren't using stock blue springs. They are using purple. Is this what you recommend for your track. I also see people using anything from 35 wt oil to 70wt oil. What is best for your track?
I am also curious as to how late into the year will your carpet track be open. Thanks for all your help


----------



## C. Oldfield

kgwomack said:


> This just in:
> Due conflicting work schedule for Chris Oldfield, Team Mclaren is looking for a second driver for the F1 points series.
> 
> Karl.


If anyone want's my spot on the team let me know and we can talk. I might hold on to it until next season and see if things change for next year.

Chris


----------



## Hustler

*tonight*

Round 4 of the 2005 Summit F1 points series is tonight. I won't be able to attend unfortunately. Sorry Scott. Too much going on at once. I hope someone can unseat Karl's dominance. 

I would like to sit down together as a group and figure out where this series is going. 

-Sean


----------



## kgwomack

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler

beer & wings


----------



## tafog

Tracey


----------



## kgwomack

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## kgwomack

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## sheath

Moves were made in the F1 series standings last night. Team Toyota jumped into a tie for the manufacturers points lead. The only 2 car team running last night, they took advantage of the opportunity to gain points, and put themselves at the top. Another move has been that of Dale Monroe of the Ferrari team. He has quietly moved himself into a solid 3rd place in the individual points over the past 4 points races.
Don't forget the next points race of the series on Tuesday March 1st.

Check out the standings http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/f1standings.html

Also stop on out for road racing EVERY Sunday, and the Indiana Championships, Sunday March 6th.


----------



## tafog

:dude: Tracey


----------



## kgwomack

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## tafog

:dude: Tracey


----------



## kgwomack

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## kgwomack

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## yokman

karl-you goinna ba able to run next weekends oval trophy race?????there is about 6 of us coming for touring.if you cant make it then i am going to try to get them to run mod instead.or would you like to run mod if you can make it???
hofer :wave:


----------



## Hustler

wings & beer


----------



## Xpressman

I love reading this thread, it's the r/c version of a soap opera. The only thing missing is Ben.


----------



## tafog

:dude: Tracey


----------



## racermac71

*smack talk*

how dare you pick on one of the slim sisters like that carl, and yes this is like a soap opra......... just seems to me as long as i can remember that tracy is in the middle of it.


----------



## fergie

Sean, your last post was the longest I've seen without the mention of beer!!! lol


----------



## Hustler

now more beer


----------



## scorgon

Xpressman said:


> I love reading this thread, it's the r/c version of a soap opera. The only thing missing is Ben.


This thread is starting to sound like the Planet tech talk thread with all the negative smack.


----------



## fergie

I see by all the editing that you guys must have found common ground. Let's all go have fun sunday. But that don't mean Lee, Phil and I won't lay some Kobe/Shaq type smack talk down on all of you. Yeh, that means you too, Hustler!! :thumbsup: Oh Oh. I brought it up again. Should I edit!!


----------



## wallyworld

Hey guys. Next time ya see Matt or Eric Rienoehl be sure to thank them. They donated a lot of time lately helping the track out by putting new wiring in.


----------



## tafog

racermac71 said:


> how dare you pick on one of the slim sisters like that carl, and yes this is like a soap opra......... just seems to me as long as i can remember that tracy is in the middle of it.



hay Mike or should I call you Vanilla...


----------



## wallyworld

yokman said:


> karl-you goinna ba able to run next weekends oval trophy race?????there is about 6 of us coming for touring.if you cant make it then i am going to try to get them to run mod instead.or would you like to run mod if you can make it???
> hofer :wave:


 Karl, you REALLY should do this!


----------



## redbaron

Hey, Tracey.....does nicks have any spektrum receivers in?


----------



## smoothie

Does Nick's have any AMB personal transponders for sales? I am in need of 2 of them.


----------



## scorgon

redbaron said:


> Hey, Tracey.....does nicks have any spektrum receivers in?


Hey Baron, I doubt it because I was the second person to pre-order one and I haven't gotten a call that it was in yet that it was in...


----------



## Hustler

fergie said:


> I see by all the editing that you guys must have found common ground. Let's all go have fun sunday. But that don't mean Lee, Phil and I won't lay some Kobe/Shaq type smack talk down on all of you. Yeh, that means you too, Hustler!! :thumbsup: Oh Oh. I brought it up again. Should I edit!!


LOL!!! Your absolutely right Ron! Just wheel it! There's no trouble in paradise is there? I think that 4 laps down isn't a but kicking... well ok it IS a kicking... I guess it isn't smack talk when you can back it up... damn...  This is kind of like an eight grader beating up on a 5th grader though you have to admit that. I guess when you are used to winning every week and Brad and Karl come in to rain on your parade it forces you to look for easier fish to fry? ...and BEER if you were getting worried again... 

-Captain Backmarker
(And that's MISTER Captain Backmarker to you!) :tongue:


----------



## Hustler

smoothie said:


> Does Nick's have any AMB personal transponders for sale? I am in need of 2 of them.


Yes. :thumbsup:


----------



## tafog

Red no we do not have any of them yet we got missed on the 1st batch so we wait. They say any day now, for the M8 stuff only.

Smoothie as Hustler said yes we have 5 in stock as of thursday 2/17/05

-Tracey


----------



## smoothie

how much are they?


----------



## Hustler

smoothie said:


> how much are they?


I don't pay much attention to those price type things. Money goes in my wallet and then it comes out again. That is the most detail I try to remember. I believe the personal transponders are around $80 a piece. I have two and I think they are worth every penny.

-Sean


----------



## smoothie

*Please Hold 2*

I talked to Nick this afternoon and told him to hold two for me. I am planning on making the trip on Sunday to see the track. I hope to talk to some people on how to set up a tc4. I am totally new to the on-road scene. Thanks.


----------



## tafog

smoothie: you talked to me, and I did set back two PT's for you when you come to the track sunday you will prolly need to see me to get them. I am not hard to find look for the big guy. hope to see you racing soon not many running the TC4 but lots of good tc3 racers and they will be able to get you close on setup 

see you sunday 

Tracey


----------



## smoothie

Sorry Tracey, are you the one that helped set up the rc barn for the big race? I was the one that came buy on the motorcycle. Well talk to you Sunday


----------



## davidl

Hello all. Will there be some 1/12 scale onroad this coming Tuesday?


----------



## smoothie

What is a good steering servo for a tc4? I am on a very tight money budget right now.


----------



## smoothie

I just wanted to say thank you for all your help and wonderful information. It was well worth the trip to Fort Wayne. Now I can't wait to get on the track and turn some laps.


----------



## smoothie

what is a good pinion to start out with using stock spur (72 tooth 48 pitch) and monster pro motor? Thanks.


----------



## pimpedaccord

Depends on the tire size. A 1.00 rollout is the best on about any track. Formula is:

rollout=(pi*tire*pinion)/(spur*internal)

Where:
tire=tire diameter in inches
pinion=teeth on pinion
spur=teeth on spur gear (you said 72)
internal=internal gear ratio (tc3 and tc4 is 2.50)

23-26 tooth should cover most tire sizes, but if your buying new pinions, you should get a set of 64 pitch.


----------



## smoothie

*Why go to 64 pitch?*

Why go to 64 pitch? Is there a big advantage? If I get a 64 pitch pinion set, wouldn't I need to get a 64 pitch spur? If so, what size would you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Hustler

It is a proven fact that beer tastes better after breathing tire dope fumes for a few hours... I saw a special on Fox News about it. Who's game tonight? Somebody owes me a round, and I know a red and silver 12th scale that is going to have a rough night...  

-Sean


----------



## fergie

Back to the top


----------



## pimpedaccord

Smoothie- 64p is finer, so you can get closer to the ratio you want to run. Say you want to run a 1.00, then depending on your tire size, you might only be able to get a .95 or 1.05 with 48p, but you could probly get like a .98 or 1.02 with 64p. That small of a differance doesn't really matter especially if your just starting out, but if your buying new gears you should get the right stuff.

30-38 pinions and a 96 or 98 spur will cover all tire sizes.


----------



## smoothie

*64 pitch*

"30-38 pinions and a 96 or 98 spur will cover all tire sizes."

these are 64 pitch equipment right? pinions are much easier to change than a spur gear, what spur would you put on right now with a monster pro. I though 100


----------



## pimpedaccord

Yeah, 64p.

Just depends what size spur you can find. 96 and 100 tooth spurs are real easy to find. 100T will work perfect, and yes, just change the pinion...


----------



## tafog

Smoothie I have what you need in stock 96t or 98t spur your choice then we pick the pinion from that depending on Tire diameter you choose. but we have and try to keep most 64 pitch gears in stock they are the same ones used in most all onroad cars running at the track 98 tooth is not in stock at this time so I would get 96t..


-Tracey


----------



## kgwomack

Smoothie,
I use the 100 spur in my TC3.

Karl


----------



## smoothie

I think that is what I will get (100 spur) What is a good pinion to start with. I am still on a tight budget and can only get a couple of pinions to start off with


----------



## pimpedaccord

Depends on what your tire size is...


----------



## airborn

Hey guys,

I am wondering if any one has a used 12th L4 or L3 for sale? Sean? DO you still have any cars for sale? A member of my family would like to try out the 12th scale thing. I will not be at the races on Sunday I am still licking my wounds from last week.. And I have to work.

let me know
seth

p.s. it does not have to be a associated just would make things easy.


----------



## redbaron

Seth...... I have a L3 for sale. You should dust off the off road stuff. a bunch of us are goin to the planet this sat.


----------



## airborn

I e-mailed you.

seth


----------



## smoothie

I am hoping to have everything put together by Wednesday. Is it at all possible to practice with my tc4 Wednesday afternoon or will you be tearing down for oval racing? Thanks.


----------



## wallyworld

Hi Smoothie. We're closed on wednesday. Even though we are set up for oval practice thursday and friday that still might be a good time to dial in your set-up for your touring car. Talk to Tracy and see what he says.


----------



## Hustler

Thanks for another fun Sunday guys. I appreciate the whooping as well. This weekend's state race will be a lot of fun. 

Here we go with round 5 of the 2005 Summit F1 points series tonight. Time to dust them off again. Lead, follow or get run over by Karl. :thumbsup: Beer and wings are not optional brothers!

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

Seth,
Barron's ride will be a dream compared to the car I would sell you, as I am sure you are already fully aware. But you are still welcome to it.

-Sean


----------



## smoothie

I forgot all about the championship this weekend. I was hoping to race for the first time on Sunday. Will there be a novice class or am I better off trying another weekend. I don't want to get in somebody's way.


----------



## smoothie

BRAND NEW TRINITY M8 HAULER BAG
I just bought a brand new M8 bag and I ended up not getting the radio. It has never had a radio in it, just bought it 3 days ago. Will ship for $30. Please email at [email protected] for more information. Thank you.


----------



## Hustler

smoothie said:


> I forgot all about the championship this weekend. I was hoping to race for the first time on Sunday. Will there be a novice class or am I better off trying another weekend. I don't want to get in somebody's way.


There will be plenty of skill levels present. I have a friend who is racing his 3rd weekend this coming Sunday in touring car. Bring your TC4 and we'll find someone to help you (Karl). Bring it, wheel it, if someone doesn't like it then tell them to... well you know... Just come on down and I guarantee we will have fun!

-Sean

P.S. I'll be the cat talking trash to everyone. Ask who I am and they'll point me out, not sure which finger they will use...


----------



## wallyworld

Hey Sean. Did you see any of the on-board videos being shot from Pat Hakes Formula 1 Williams car. It was really awesome looking, especially when he had traffic in front of him.


----------



## sheath

We have to get a VCR to the track and get some of that video on tape. I can put a couple short clips on the website for people to check out if we get some good footage.


----------



## smoothie

*Few Questions*

I am thinking about racing this weekend at the championships but am a little worried about being in the way. I have never raced before. What kind of turnout are you expecting? Is there a deadline as to when I can register for the race. How big a deal is it if I don't have extra sets of crystals? Will there be anyone to help with setup? Thanks. Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Hustler

smoothie said:


> I am thinking about racing this weekend at the championships but am a little worried about being in the way. I have never raced before. What kind of turnout are you expecting? Is there a deadline as to when I can register for the race. How big a deal is it if I don't have extra sets of crystals? Will there be anyone to help with setup? Thanks. Sorry for all the questions.


Bring it, wheel it, if they don't like it, tell them to kiss it...


----------



## smoothie

Is there practice on Saturday for the championships?


----------



## tafog

No. Oval only on Saturday


----------



## Hustler

*Remainder of F1 schedule*

We have had to modify the schedule for the ending of the 2005 Summit F1 points series. The last races will be held on the 15th and 29th of March and the 12th adn 26th of April. Dale asked if we could race every other week until the end of the season and I felt it shouldn't be a problem. If anyone has a scheduling conflict please let me know.

-Sean


----------



## kgwomack

Great day of 12th scale racing today. But, where was everyone? We had two heats of 12th scale stock and one stock TC. I hope that everyone will be back out next week. 

12th scale is doing pretty good here in Fort Wayne. Good competiton with Ron, Lee, Dave (from Indy), Tom, Steve (Sorry about your bad luck), and all the guys. Even Barb showed up. So where are the rest of the locals????????????


----------



## redbaron

Dirt!


----------



## smoothie

Hey Karl, sorry I didn't get up there today, I had to work 12 hours today. I am planning on racing this Tuesday and hope to bring my father with me to run a few laps. I do have a couple of questions:
1.) Is there any kind of rule as to what body you are allowed to run on touring cars or are they all legal (i.e. mazda 6, corvette, celica, ecliplse, cadillac, etc.)
2.) My dad and I would like to get into the f1 cars but don't know what we need to have to be competitive. Should I buy the standard kit or the tuned chassis kit? What hop-ups are needed? Part numbers are greatly appreciated.
Thanks for all your help, see you on Tuesday!!


----------



## kgwomack

Smoothie,

There is no real rule about bodies at summit. But any body you do get should be cut out on the bodies cut lines. For example the rear bumper must not be cut out. I will say that bodies do make a huge difference in handling. I recommend any of the touring bodies (Mazda 6, Alf Romero, Stratus) are my favorites. Each one handles different though.

As far as the F1 question, too much to talk about here. I'll talk to you Tuesday.

Karl


----------



## davidl

Thanks for waiting on me yesterday. I hope I didn't hold up the show too much.


----------



## Hustler

*Summit F1*

Round 6 of the 2005 Summit F1 points series is tomorrow night. Followed closely by another edition of the Peanuts II wings and beer series, an on-going saga... Hope to see you out there.

-Sean


----------



## tafog

redbaron said:


> Dirt!


Can I get an Amen.....


----------



## smoothie

> As far as the F1 question, too much to talk about here. I'll talk to you Tuesday


Thats the problem, there is a tuned chassis kit that is brand new that is on e bay right now and it ends tonight. Is there a lot of parts in the tuned chassis kit that I would use or is it not worth my money?


----------



## kgwomack

Smoothie: 
Yes, there are alot of good parts on the tuned chassis, shocks bodies, shock shafts, aluminum rocker arms, front and rear cv axles, and better A arms are all worth the money. If you can get it for a decent price go for it. 

We are planning on running outdoor at the Three Rivers festival this summer and are also thinking about running some parking lot stuff if we can find a place that is smooth enough.

Karl.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

You should buy my F1 car for $200; tuned chassis + it's really hooked up 



smoothie said:


> Hey Karl, sorry I didn't get up there today, I had to work 12 hours today. I am planning on racing this Tuesday and hope to bring my father with me to run a few laps. I do have a couple of questions:
> 1.) Is there any kind of rule as to what body you are allowed to run on touring cars or are they all legal (i.e. mazda 6, corvette, celica, ecliplse, cadillac, etc.)
> 2.) My dad and I would like to get into the f1 cars but don't know what we need to have to be competitive. Should I buy the standard kit or the tuned chassis kit? What hop-ups are needed? Part numbers are greatly appreciated.
> Thanks for all your help, see you on Tuesday!!


----------



## redbaron

redbaron said:


> Dirt!


come on Karl get that BK2 I have given away ALL my stocks. So it's mod buggy this summer

DIRT! DIRT! DIRT!


----------



## pimpedaccord

Dirt?? booooo!!!


----------



## smoothie

BenPuterbaugh I sent you an email.


----------



## smoothie

Guys, I hope racing went well. I got caught with a horrible flu. I'm positive you guys had more fun than I did!! Maybe this weekend...


----------



## sheath

In F1 action on the 15th, Dale Monroe took the individual points lead for Team Ferrari, and Team BAR Honda took control of the manufacturers points. Remaining Formula 1 points nights will be March 29, April 12 and April 26. This is a slight departure from the original schedule, so be aware and don't miss a points night!


----------



## wallyworld

redbaron said:


> Dirt!


 Kind of like on-road only with lots of BIG JUMPS. :thumbsup:


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

Got it; I'll send you pictures tonight.



smoothie said:


> BenPuterbaugh I sent you an email.


----------



## kgwomack

Ben are running 12th on Sunday?

Karl.


----------



## Hustler

wallyworld said:


> Kind of like on-road only with lots of BIG JUMPS. :thumbsup:


Dale, you run on road the exact same way you run off road. I am sure the F201 wasn't designed for THAT much air!! LOL. Good run on Tuesday, I'll see you brothers for the real deal on Sunday?

-Sean


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

kgwomack said:


> Ben are running 12th on Sunday?
> 
> Karl.


I've got a 1:1 car to play with now Karl.


----------



## Hustler

BenPuterbaugh said:


> I've got a 1:1 car to play with now Karl.


We all do, some of us have more than one real car to play with. That doesn't stop us from having a little fun with toy cars too.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

Yeah but I'm pretty wrapped up in mine now; very very little interest in 1/12 now. I haven't touched it for almost two weeks now.


----------



## smoothie

did you send those pics ben, I don't think I received them yet


----------



## pimpedaccord

Get off the RC car forums and go to the WRX forums!!!


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

I thought I did, but it was from work so they were probably intercepted, LOL.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

Was just there...goin to 3 track days this year, first one 4/15-17, and I need to get the car ready..brake fluid, tranny fluid, alignment, and a few other things


----------



## pimpedaccord

Crack smoker!


----------



## airborn

not cool! Or funny!


----------



## Hustler

We had another good night at Summit Raceway last night. Shane had that Yokomo rolling with his 15 minute batteries. As usual the wings and beer seem to just taste that much better after breathing tire dope for a couple of hours. Good times brothers! Next Tuesday is another edition of the 2005 Summit F1 points series, better get drinking early!!

-Sean


----------



## smoothie

What happened to Sunday's (3/20) Race Results???


----------



## sheath

We goofed Tuesday night when we started to use the computer for Tuesday's racing. The results were not saved to a file at the end of the day Sunday, so we saved them before clearing out everything to start putting in Tuesdays entries. Unfortunately, when you save the mains results to a file, it names the file using the date you save it, not the date the race was run. So... at the end of racing Tuesday night, we saved the mains for that night's racing, which got written to the same name as the Sunday mains results we saved earlier that evening.


----------



## davidl

Will there be some 1/12 racing at Summit this coming Tuesday? (3/29)


----------



## wallyworld

Should be. Maybe Ferguson and Company can be there since they didn't get to race saturday?


----------



## fergie

redbaron said:


> Dirt!


There are 'dirty' threads for 'dirty' talk!!


Dale: Tuesday a possibility. Sunday, April 3rd. for sure. Sunday we will check with eveyone to see how many more sundays we will race onroad.


----------



## tafog

Red I love it when you talk dirty!


----------



## kgwomack

I bet you do Tracy, I hear Tim is not taking care of business. ( No hugs from Tim )

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler

wallyworld said:


> Maybe Ferguson and Company can be there since they didn't get to race saturday?





fergie said:


> Dale: Tuesday a possibility. Sunday, April 1st for sure.


I hear the first thing to go with age is the ability to count or make any sense, is this true guys?

Dale meant Sunday, not Saturday? ...and Ron you meant the 3rd of April or are we racing this Friday night too?



davidl said:


> Will there be some 1/12 racing at Summit this coming Tuesday? (3/29)


This Tuesday is an F1 points night, but there should still be a 12 stock heat, Womack and Shane at least and it sounds like Fergie is considering it...


----------



## Hustler

Just as a reminder, tonight is another installment of the 2005 Summit F1 points series. Not sure if there will be other classes, but 12 stock almost always has a good showing. Non-F1 drivers are also cordially invited to attend the beer and wings festivities afterwards at Peanuts II. See you there...


-Sean


----------



## fergie

Sean, I did say the 3rd. :thumbsup:


----------



## smoothie

*Racing this sunday*

just to clarify, there will be racing this sunday road course??


----------



## pimpedaccord

Don't mean to turn this into a 'for sale' section, but thought one of you guys might want some killer 12th batts before I put them on eBay







. Same packs I ran at the Indiana state champs so you know they are good. Got 8 packs, 3 deadshorted, 5 not. $25 each. SMC labels range from 1.177-1.186. Shoot me an email at: [email protected] if your interested!


----------



## kgwomack

Yes, there is racing on Sunday. Come on out.

Karl.


----------



## dragrace

Hey Ron I didn't come up because I thought no one would run on a 70 degree day. Oh well I got a lot done on the Shootout bike. Any racing next Sunday (Apr 10)?

Steve Dunn


----------



## fergie

dragrace said:


> Hey Ron I didn't come up because I thought no one would run on a 70 degree day. Oh well I got a lot done on the Shootout bike. Any racing next Sunday (Apr 10)?
> 
> Steve Dunn


 Steve, sorry I never called you back. Yesterday we had 16 1/12th drivers and 10 touring cars. Yes we will be racing on the 10th. May be less people since nine of the touring cars were from kalamazoo michigan yesterday. Hope to see you sunday!


----------



## Charles Leto

i'll be getting a TC4(most likely) soon and was wondering if there was a link to pics of the track and when do you guys race


----------



## sheath

Charles,
Check out summitrcraceway.com and click on the pictures link. There are a few pics of the indoor track there. Roadcourse racing is every Sunday at noon, and Tuesdays at 7:00 PM. Indoor racing is only scheduled thru the end of April, then outdoor racing begins in May. There has been some talk of scheduling a few days thru the summer for indoor carpet racing if there is interest.
There are also some pictures of last years offroad track on the website too.


----------



## sheath

Second to last race of the F1 series tonight (April 12). The individual points race is still tight, but the BAR Honda team hopes to lock up the Manufacturer points tonight.
http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/f1standings.html

I will not be there in time for the first heat tonight, but will be there for the second heat and the main.


----------



## kgwomack

Just to let everyone know we will be racing on Sunday. 4/17/05 Hope to have a great turnout. 1/12th scale still looking pretty strong. Touring car guys..... Bring it. 

Hope to see you on Sunday.
Karl


----------



## wallyworld

Hey Sean. Has it been determined what will be done in case of a tie in the Formula 1 series? I think there is a good possibility of that happening. Please don't let the fact that I'm the track owner, courteous racer, and over all good guy verses you know who have any bearing on your decision.


----------



## Hustler

wallyworld said:


> Hey Sean. Has it been determined what will be done in case of a tie in the Formula 1 series? I think there is a good possibility of that happening. Please don't let the fact that I'm the track owner, courteous racer, and over all good guy verses you know who have any bearing on your decision.


None of those qualities have changed my opinion of you over the past ten or so years Dale! :jest: 

If Josh wins then you'll have to place 3rd to tie. Maybe you could convince Karl to run to give Josh some trouble? I would assume the tie breaker would be the person with the most wins of the two. We would have to consult the Commish on this though. I'll email him. He hasn't been online much lately...

-Sean


----------



## sheath

No worries in the manufacturers points for first place. The BAR Honda team has locked up the series title. The Toyota team in third place by only 4 points, is in prime position to take second place from the Williams BMW team. It all depends on that second Williams team car....
Maybe we'll need the same tie-breaker for second and third in the manufacturers points.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

oops.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

The 'new' stuff IS all it was cracked up to be! I am selling THE F201, T30 etc. to support my new 'habit'


----------



## pimpedaccord

'habit'?? Don't make me post the crack smoker again!!


----------



## Hustler

Tomorrow night is the final installment of the 2005 Summit F1 points series. Bring it all or stay home!

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

Is this as cool as HPI bodies get?


----------



## C. Oldfield

Hustler said:


> Is this as cool as HPI bodies get?


It cool but it's still a Ford. :dude:


----------



## TrashMan

For those of you interested in the Sports Car Series, here is the first proposal. Let's hear any suggestions you might have. Please try to keep them constructive.

Matt

Car Requirements
-Any 4WD 1:10th Scale Touring Car
-Any 6 Cell 7.2V NiCd or NiMH Battery Pack
-Any 19 Turn or higher motor i.e. 21, 23 and 27 turn are acceptable
-Take-Off CS27 Tires w/ medium inserts only. (These are available on a white dish or sold with tire and insert alone, if you want to mount on other wheels.
-Any 2 door production sportscar “in it’s standard or GT version” body is allowed. No 4 door sedans.
-A minimum ride height of 4 mm must be maintained at the end of the race.
-There will be no specified minimum weight.

Qualifying
-Qualifying will consist of 2-6 minute heats

Race Mains
-Each main will be 6 minutes in length
-Each main will consist of a maximum of 8 cars
-Only the top 2 finishers in each lower main will be allowed to bump up.

REWARDS Weights
-In order to allow equalized competition throughout the season a REWARDS system will be used that is similar to that used in the SCCA Speed World Challenge.
-Based on your finishing position each car will have either weights added or removed from their car.
-All REWARDED cars will be inspected after each heat/main to confirm that all required weights are attached. Any lost weights will result in a 2 lap penalty.
-Weights will be distributed as follows. (This scale may be adjusted once the season begins)
1st	+1oz.
2nd	+1/2 oz
3rd	+1/4 oz.
4th	+0 oz.
5th	-1/4 oz.
6th	-1/2 oz.
7th+	-1 oz.



Driver Championship
-Driver points will be based on the system used by the SCCA Speed World Challenge.
-25% of driver points will be dropped.
-Driver points are as follows.

1st	30 pts	6th	20 pts	11th	15 pts	16th	10 pts	21st	5 pts
2nd	27 pts	7th	19 pts	12th	14 pts	17th	9 pts	22nd	4 pts
3rd	25 pts	8th	18 pts	13th	13 pts	18th	8 pts	23rd	3 pts
4th	23 pts	9th	17 pts	14th	12 pts	19th	7 pts	24th	2 pts
5th	21 pts	10th	16 pts	15th	11 pts	20th	6 pts	25th	1 pts

Team Championship
-Teams will consist of 1 to 3 drivers
-Teams must use the identical body and those bodies must be reasonably identifiable as a team based on livery.
-Team points will be based on the system used by the SCCA Speed World Challenge.
-Team points are awarded to a team based on its highest position. Therefore only the highest finishing driver scores points for a team on any given week. (This is intended to allow even single person teams to be competitive in the team points race, and takes the team points race away from being an attendance contest.)
-20% of team points results will be dropped
-Team points are as follows
1st	9pts
2nd	7pts
3rd	5pts
4th	3pts
5th	2pts
6th	1pt


----------



## Hustler

TrashMan said:


> Let's hear any suggestions you might have. Please try to keep them constructive.


...and I quote, "...if we built this large wooden badger..." -Sir Bedevere Monty Python and the Holy Grail.

Constructive enough? :tongue: 

Seriously, it looks good as an initial effort. But, is anyone going to look at this before September?

-Sean


----------



## airborn

you did


----------



## C. Oldfield

So did I :wave:


----------



## TrashMan

Large wooden badgers are not available in two door versions be it GT or otherwise, however if you could bring me a shrubbery...


----------



## JuggaloRC

the one big issue that I see right off the top is the weight penalty. It is easier to have someone add weight than it is to find a place to shave it off. why not just set the 7th place at zero and go up by 1/4 oz. from there. Also, find the average weight of a box stock TC and set that as the minium weight.


just some thoughts

-Jason


----------



## wallyworld

TrashMan said:


> Large wooden badgers are not available in two door versions be it GT or otherwise, however if you could bring me a shrubbery...


 Will you be using approved GT bodies only? I will bring you a shrubbery if you promise not to use the word............................................NEEH!


----------



## Hustler

JuggaloRC said:


> the one big issue that I see right off the top is the weight penalty. It is easier to have someone add weight than it is to find a place to shave it off. why not just set the 7th place at zero and go up by 1/4 oz. from there.
> -Jason


This would be a great idea if the series wasn't going to be sponsored by Dremel and Shoo-Goo II. Of course, anything we drive ought to be sponsored by those two companies...

-Sean

ARTHUR: O, Knights of Ni, we have brought you your shrubbery.
May we go now?
HEAD KNIGHT: It is a good shrubbery. I like the laurels
particularly. But there is one small problem.
ARTHUR: What is that?
HEAD KNIGHT: We are now... no longer the Knights Who Say Ni.
RANDOM: Ni!
HEAD KNIGHT: Shh shh. We are now the Knights Who Say
Ekke ekke ekke ptang zoo boing!


BTW would this be a VW?











-Sean

​


----------



## JuggaloRC

You forgot the 2 other sponsors. Zip Ties and Duct Tape.

-Jason


----------



## Hustler

Shoo-goo, zip ties, duct tape and a Dremel? We aren't racing Tamiya cars in this series too are we?


-Sean


----------



## wallyworld

Fomocoman and I plan to do Team Mustang this fall. Anyone else decided on teams yet.


----------



## airborn

Well Tim and I are going to run the Corvette C6 as the ZINK team.


----------



## wallyworld

We will be getting some Yokomo Pro X tires http://www.hpiracing.com/index2.htm in soon to test for next seasons Speed GT series. Anyone interested in being a part of testing these tires please contact me.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

Did Brad give you those part numbers Dale? BTW I'm running this
http://www.hpiracing.com/bodies/bodyfocus.php?item=partnumber&value=7312


----------



## Brad Mergy

http://www.hpiracing.com/bodies/bodyfocus.php?item=partnumber&value=7352

Let me know when the testing will be. I'm game!


----------



## wallyworld

Brad Mergy said:


> http://www.hpiracing.com/bodies/bodyfocus.php?item=partnumber&value=7352
> 
> Let me know when the testing will be. I'm game!


 Thanks Brad. Looks like there will be a lot of cool lookin cars in this class. Ben, I need yours and Jeff's state champs cars for the display case. Also heard a rumor Team (ZINK)Corvette has got a secret weapon for this fall.


----------



## Hustler

What, no one is going to race the Trojan Rabbit?


----------



## Charles Leto

are you guys still running carpet on-road on sundays????????? if so i'll for sure be out there to run some on road


----------



## Hustler

Charles Leto said:


> are you guys still running carpet on-road on sundays????????? if so i'll for sure be out there to run some on road


Sorry man, we run carpet on road from late September/ early October through April. 

-Sean


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

Mergy was talking aobut running some rubber tire 19T GT Cdan on Tuesdays now rather than waiting until fall. Already there's a lot of excitement about the GT class, and rollin the TC3s again. Some of you might want to pick up a nitro Cdan until then, that's what summer is for, outdoor racing. That said I might be interested in some tuesday Cdan practice.


----------



## Brad Mergy

BenPuterbaugh said:


> Mergy was talking aobut running some rubber tire 19T GT Cdan on Tuesdays now rather than waiting until fall. Already there's a lot of excitement about the GT class, and rollin the TC3s again. Some of you might want to pick up a nitro Cdan until then, that's what summer is for, outdoor racing. That said I might be interested in some tuesday Cdan practice.


 I haven't talked to Dale about it, but I was going to run the idea past him that maybe we could get together a few Tuesdays this summer and have some fun with the touring cars. I don't know what the situation is with the computer being it is off-road season. Heck, I wouldn't mind just going out and practicing and trying the rubber tires with the HPI bodies. And don't forget the Chicken Wings


----------



## TrashMan

It looks like there will be 3 Reinoehls running in the GT's we will be running the Toyota Supra body.


----------



## Hustler

Brad Mergy said:


> And don't forget the Chicken Wings


What a silly man! Don't you know they're Buffalo?

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

TrashMan said:


> It looks like there will be 3 Reinoehls running in the GT's we will be running the Toyota Supra body.


What, not VW fans?


----------



## smoothie

My dad and I would be interested in racing during the weeks in summer. We just need to know a few weeks ahead of time.


----------



## wallyworld

Seth Barrand will be mounting the new HPI X-Pro tires on his JRX-S touring car this week for testing for the speed GT cars. If anyone wants to be a part of this please contact either Seth or myself. Thanks, Dale.


----------



## 1armed1

where do you guys run at in the summer?what tires?


----------



## Hustler

1armed1 said:


> where do you guys run at in the summer?what tires?


Unfortunately, we don't do much summer on road racing. I heard we were doing something for the Three Rivers Festival, but I have no details... Dale, Seth, Scott?? Do you guys have any info?

-Sean


----------



## sheath

I guess that's a no. I have not heard of anything for 3 Rivers Festival.

By the way Sean, the 19 turn Chameleon that I used all season in F1 died on me a few weeks ago. I tried using it in my offroad 4wd, and toasted what was left of the comm. That motor ran great no matter what I did (or didn't do) to it.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

I think Sean should have to drive the Viper this fall....

http://jeffsweb.net/viperattack.php

to keep things realistic.


----------



## Hustler

sheath said:


> By the way Sean, the 19 turn Chameleon that I used all season in F1 died on me a few weeks ago. I tried using it in my offroad 4wd, and toasted what was left of the comm. That motor ran great no matter what I did (or didn't do) to it.


Yeah, I think I hurt my BAR 19 turn (really it was a 12x2) last season too. I went through 3 speed controllers in . I love LRP's replacement policy!



BenReversibaugh said:


> I think Sean should have to drive the Viper this fall....
> http://jeffsweb.net/viperattack.php
> to keep things realistic.


That's funny, what a great clip!! But we all know Dale is the only guy who drives a Viper at Summit. 

So Ben, would that be you in the camera car getting blown off by the "real" fast guys?

You wouldn't happen to have any clips of a car suddenly shooting off in reverse at the starting line would you? I seem to remember...

-Sean


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

no that's shot from an e30 M3, not a WRX, although if I'm runnin with any Vipers in the future I think I'll pull into the pits to get some space, like what I did by reversing at the start ( I really use an ESC with reverse)


----------



## Hustler

There are rumblings of some 12th scale Tuesday night points action for this fall?..

-Sean


----------



## TrashMan

Team Toyota will likely be trying to schedule a Tuesday night practice session for the sports car series on Tuesday, Aug 16th. If anyone else is interested in messing around that night stop by the track. I will confirm whether it will be set for road course. Also anyone interested in wings, I've got the first pitcher.

Matt


----------



## k2isforreal

*advice needed*

I've been out of the hobby for about 8 years. If you were to buy new car right now which one would you buy? is there a race class that gets more participants then others? I've been looking at TC-4. Could you reccomend a controller. Do i need a high speed servo for steering? any help would be greatly appreciated. I dont want to buy a car that i wouldnt be able to race at summit speedway. thanks, matt


----------



## yokman

go with a 1/12 scale.i think it was the biggest class last year.also a little easier to work on and cheaper parts.


----------



## Hustler

TrashMan said:


> Also anyone interested in wings, *I've got the first pitcher*.
> Matt


<thinking out loud> blah, blah, blah... Oooh! The magic words!!


----------



## wallyworld

k2isforreal said:


> I've been out of the hobby for about 8 years. If you were to buy new car right now which one would you buy? is there a race class that gets more participants then others? I've been looking at TC-4. Could you reccomend a controller. Do i need a high speed servo for steering? any help would be greatly appreciated. I dont want to buy a car that i wouldnt be able to race at summit speedway. thanks, matt


 We have a lot of different classes for roadcourse and oval. We have literature also at the raceway with rules and other info. Touring cars are run on saturday oval (Nastruck "Rubber Tire") and tuesday night roadcourse (Speed GT "Rubber Tire") and sunday roadcourse. If you can afford a few extra bucks the Spektrum radio is THEE system to go with. If you can stop by Tracy or I can answer more questions. Thanks,Dale.


----------



## wallyworld

TrashMan said:


> Team Toyota will likely be trying to schedule a Tuesday night practice session for the sports car series on Tuesday, Aug 16th. If anyone else is interested in messing around that night stop by the track. I will confirm whether it will be set for road course. Also anyone interested in wings, I've got the first pitcher.
> 
> Matt


 Hi Matt. Hope you enjoyed your break and also had a good time at the Brickyard. Just ordered the new Yokohama Advan rubber tires http://www.hpiracing.com/index2.htm so we can test them for the Speed GT series and see how they compare to others. These have just been released and are made specificly for carpet tracks. When we get the rules finalized I will print copies for the racers. Verlin asked about the body rules. Oh yeah. Wait till you get on our off-road track. I've been having a blast! Lots of big jumps, fast turns and elevation changes.:thumbsup:


----------



## airborn

Ok to make it offical. Tim Rasnick and Seth Barrand will be running the Red Bull F1 team this year for the summit F1 points chase.

lets start a a known list up again

seth barrand & tim rasnick - RED BULL


----------



## airborn

also for the speed GT team list

seth barrand & tim rasnick - team ZINK C6 Corvette


----------



## sheath

Tuesday night, August 16. Preliminary meeting regarding the upcoming indoor On-Road racing season at Summit R/C Raceway. What would you like to see out of Tuesday night club racing? What plans are in the works for possible series to be run on Tuesdays? Formula 1, "Speed GT" touring car series, 1/12 scale series? What about Sunday road course racing? Sundays at Summit Raceway typically feature the standard road course classes of 1/12 scale stock and mod. and touring car stock and mod. I see this as a start to the discussion/planning, not a one-time, set-in-stone decision meeting. 
If you can't make it out and would like to have your opioion or suggestion know, please email me at [email protected]. I would also like to collect email addresses from regular racers to make it easier to contact as many people as possible with news, updates, questions, notices, etc. If there are no objections, I would circulate the email list to each person on the list, so that anyone can use it. If you would like to participate in the email list, please send me an email, and I will begin collecting the addresses.


----------



## wallyworld

Thanks Scott. Looks like I have two new partners in crime for this fall. Shane Snyder will be my new teamate for Ferrari F1 and it looks like Brian Deel will be joining me on Team Stang for the Speed GT series. Seth tried out the new Yokohama tires for Speed GT saturday and they had excellent grip. Seth and I will be there tuesday and we can test these tires more so we can get more input. I will need to be available for the off-road track if we work on it that evening otherwise I will look forward to seeing everyone tuesday. Thanks, Dale.


----------



## airborn

speed GT three person teams

seth barrand & tim rasnick - team ZINK C6 Corvette

Dale monroe & Brian Deel - team stang mustang





Formula 1 Two person teams


seth barrand & tim rasnick - RED BULL

dale monroe & Shane Snyder - Ferrari


----------



## TrashMan

Hey Everyone,
I am reposting the original suggestion for the Sports Car series. Here it is. Also attached is a copy of the Team Toyota Car Bodies.

Matt



Car Requirements
-Any 4WD 1:10th Scale Touring Car
-Any 6 Cell 7.2V NiCd or NiMH Battery Pack
-Any 19 Turn or higher motor i.e. 21, 23 and 27 turn are acceptable
-Take-Off CS27 Tires w/ medium inserts only. (These are available on a white dish or sold with tire and insert alone, if you want to mount on other wheels.
-Any 2 door production sportscar “in it’s standard or GT version” body is allowed. No 4 door sedans.
-A minimum ride height of 4 mm must be maintained at the end of the race.
-There will be no specified minimum weight.

Qualifying
-Qualifying will consist of 2-6 minute heats

Race Mains
-Each main will be 6 minutes in length
-Each main will consist of a maximum of 8 cars
-Only the top 2 finishers in each lower main will be allowed to bump up.

REWARDS Weights
-In order to allow equalized competition throughout the season a REWARDS system will be used that is similar to that used in the SCCA Speed World Challenge.
-Based on your finishing position each car will have either weights added or removed from their car.
-All REWARDED cars will be inspected after each heat/main to confirm that all required weights are attached. Any lost weights will result in a 2 lap penalty.
-Weights will be distributed as follows. (This scale may be adjusted once the season begins)
1st +1oz.
2nd +1/2 oz
3rd +1/4 oz.
4th +0 oz.
5th -1/4 oz.
6th -1/2 oz.
7th+ -1 oz.



Driver Championship
-Driver points will be based on the system used by the SCCA Speed World Challenge.
-25% of driver points will be dropped.
-Driver points are as follows.

1st 30 pts 6th 20 pts 11th 15 pts 16th 10 pts 21st 5 pts
2nd 27 pts 7th 19 pts 12th 14 pts 17th 9 pts 22nd 4 pts
3rd 25 pts 8th 18 pts 13th 13 pts 18th 8 pts 23rd 3 pts
4th 23 pts 9th 17 pts 14th 12 pts 19th 7 pts 24th 2 pts
5th 21 pts 10th 16 pts 15th 11 pts 20th 6 pts 25th 1 pts

Team Championship
-Teams will consist of 1 to 3 drivers
-Teams must use the identical body and those bodies must be reasonably identifiable as a team based on livery.
-Team points will be based on the system used by the SCCA Speed World Challenge.
-Team points are awarded to a team based on its highest position. Therefore only the highest finishing driver scores points for a team on any given week. (This is intended to allow even single person teams to be competitive in the team points race, and takes the team points race away from being an attendance contest.)
-20% of team points results will be dropped
-Team points are as follows
1st 9pts
2nd 7pts
3rd 5pts
4th 3pts
5th 2pts
6th 1pt


----------



## DarkFox

*GT and F1*

Jim, Matt and Eric Reinoehl - Toyota gt 

Matt & Eric Reinoehl - Team Toyota F1

Im ready for some fun, sounds like a great season to come.
Will be in tue. Eric


----------



## airborn

Formula 1 Two person teams


seth barrand & tim rasnick - RED BULL

dale monroe & Shane Snyder - Ferrari

Matt & Eric Reinoehl - Team Toyota F1





speed GT three person teams

seth barrand & tim rasnick & don lamley jr - team ZINK C6 Corvette

Dale monroe & Brian Deel - team stang mustang

Jim, Matt and Eric Reinoehl - Toyota gt 



Question on the F1 teams what was the ruling on a third driver?


----------



## squeeker138

Sounds like a sweet series wish that I could be involved but need to work to support an rc habbit.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

*Team BMW*

Proposed paint scheme:
http://www.bmwworld.com/artcars/art_done.htm


----------



## Hustler

BenPuterbaugh said:


> Proposed paint scheme:
> http://www.bmwworld.com/artcars/art_done.htm


The caption below the picture reads, 
"Ken Done had definite ideas from the very first moment as to how to decorate the BMW M3 he was given by the Australian BMW Motorsport department.
On the one hand, it was to express something of the fascination which this high-performance vehicle held for him. On the other, it had to be typically Australian and reflect the vitality of his home continent. Done therefore decided to go for exotic colors and paint parrots and parrot fish. Animals that in his eyes particularly share two characteristics with the BMW M3: beauty and speed. The result is as appealing as it is original: Done's Art Car symbolizes both immense dynamism and mysterious exoticism at the same time."










I think it looks like Walt Disney threw up on the car...

-Sean


----------



## kgwomack

Ben, I dare you to paint your car like that, but you have to paint the tires and rims too.

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## wallyworld

Wasn't that car in a Peewee Herman movie?


----------



## TrashMan

Hey All,
I wanted to give a quick update on the rules for the upcoming Speed GT Series.

The primary rule that was clarified was the tires. We will all be using a spec tire of the HPI Advan A038 carpet tire. We will also be specing the HPI green foam insert. Rims will be open, however the tires are reported to fit 26mm rims as well as the 24mm.

Here is a list of those who are currently running in the Speed GT Series.

Team Zinc-Chevrolet Corvette-Seth Barrand, Tim Rasnick
Team Stang-Ford Mustang-Dale Monroe, Brian Deel
Team Subaru-Subaru Impreza-Ben Puterbaugh
Team BMW-BMW M3-Brad Mergy, Tracy Folgelson
Team Toyota-Toyota Supra GT-Matt Reinoehl, Eric Reinoehl, Jim Reinoehl
Team Mercedes-Mercedes DTM-Karl Womack
Team Vauxhall-Vauxhall Astra-Sean Bushnell, Jason Pfeiffer, Nick Hall
Team Shelby-Shelby Cobra-Pat Hakes

So far that is 15 Racers. Each team is open to 3 drivers so there are openings on 6 of the 8 teams. If anyone else is interested on starting another team feel free, the league rules are posted above. 

It sounds like we will be beginning the point series in Oct. If anyone is interested in doing some further testing on a Tuesday before then please post and maybe we can get a group together.

See ya,
Matt


----------



## airborn

team up date

Team Zink-Chevrolet Corvette-Seth Barrand, Tim Rasnick, Don Lamley

Team Stang-Ford Mustang-Dale Monroe, Brian Deel

Team Subaru-Subaru Impreza-Ben Puterbaugh

Team BMW-BMW M3-Brad Mergy, Tracy Folgelson

Team Toyota-Toyota Supra GT-Matt Reinoehl, Eric Reinoehl, Jim Reinoehl

Team Mercedes-Mercedes DTM-Karl Womack

Team Vauxhall-Vauxhall Astra-Sean Bushnell, Jason Pfeiffer, Nick Hall

Team Shelby-Shelby Cobra-Pat Hakes


----------



## smoothie

*RC12L4 and F201*

Hey guys, time to dope the tires again! Can't wait. Its been a long off-season, however an exciting one. I have picked up a RC12L4 and a Tuned Chassis F201. Can't wait to get out there, however I have a couple of questions:
1)What tires are best for the summit raceway (part numbers if you could)
2)What bodies are legal for 12th scale
3)Can you use a std servo or does it have to be mini
4)What else do I need to make the F201 competitive (I have the tuned chassis model)?

Thanks
smoothie


----------



## kgwomack

Hey smoothie, whats up this Karl. F1 is still in the works. We are starting ot put teams together for it. I am still looking for a Mclaren teamate. Interested????

Karl


----------



## Hustler

wallyworld said:


> Wasn't that car in a Peewee Herman movie?


Ouch! Sounds like three votes for, "I dare ya'." But, that'll kill any chances of you getting a teammate!

-Sean


----------



## smoothie

Hey Karl, I would love to be part of the winning team. Let me know what I need to do and we'll take her to the finish line!


----------



## smoothie

Karl, I am looking to get some batteries for my new 12L4, how long should the jumper wire be (1", 2", 3")???


----------



## kgwomack

Smoothie, just long enough to let the cells lay in the slots nice without interfering with the shock. I'd say about 3". but take a look at someones car to see how they mounted everything.

Karl


----------



## kgwomack

smoothie said:


> Let me know what I need to do and we'll take her to the finish line!


Smoothie, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, get the idea. It's the most important thing. Get a car that is easy to drive, and practice.

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## smoothie

On the 12L4 what tires should I be running? Part Numbers?


----------



## Guest

hey all,
I'm a local guy who used to race out on Cook rd. a couple of years ago. Want to get back into club racing w/my new JRXS this fall at Summit raceway. Just found this forum and have'nt went through all the pages, but I like the idea of the speed gt series. Would a Mazda RX7 or RX8 be legal for this class? When can I bring my "ride" to the track to run/test? I understand off-road season is still going on, but I would just love to run a few practice packs for fun. 
Thanx David


----------



## TrashMan

Hey David,
Welcome and we hope you will be able to join us on Tuesdays and Sundays. Either of the Mazdas would certainly be welcome. As far as a time to run some packs, the track is currently set up for oval practice, but, if you keep your eye on this message board we may be able to set up a night that a few of the guys can make it out. Tuesdays usually work well. I know that this Tuesday I can not make it but either of the following Tuesdays may still be an option.

Hope to see you at the track.

Matt


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

Even the 4-door one???


----------



## Guest

Cool. Looking forward to coming out. :thumbsup:


----------



## smoothie

is the road course set back up yet?


----------



## airborn

no 4 door mazda


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

Seth- Jaguar turned into the Red Bull team so I think Boba Todd and I retain rights to the Red Bull team


----------



## airborn

Ben, 

Normally I would not have a problem with this except that I posted that Tim and I was going to run the red bull team two weeks ago and the $130 bucks that Tim and I spent on paint, red bull sticker kits, and type A F1 bodys. 

What is wrong with staying with the Jag team?

seth


----------



## Hustler

airborn said:


> Ben,
> What is wrong with staying with the Jag team?
> seth


I spoke with The Commish last night about this very issue. Ben is correct, but The Commish didn't have a problem with the Jaguar team still existing, they just have to actually show up. 

-Sean


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

When I show up I'll show up if you know what I mean.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

Hope you didn't paint those bodies yet.





airborn said:


> Ben,
> 
> Normally I would not have a problem with this except that I posted that Tim and I was going to run the red bull team two weeks ago and the $130 bucks that Tim and I spent on paint, red bull sticker kits, and type A F1 bodys.
> 
> What is wrong with staying with the Jag team?
> 
> seth


----------



## jasperracing

Hey Im wondering..... can there be more than one mustang team but with diffrent spnsors ? or what are excatly the rules? im interested.......
email me the rules at
[email protected]... lmk


----------



## Hustler

jasperracing said:


> Hey Im wondering..... can there be more than one mustang team but with diffrent spnsors ? or what are excatly the rules? im interested.......
> email me the rules at
> [email protected]... lmk


I am SURE there wouldn't be a problem if you wanted to run a pony. The complete list is a few pages back on this thread. Look for posts from Trashman. Matt may have a bad handle, but he is a good guy...

-Sean


----------



## jasperracing

Thanks we just looked at the Rules.. i like the 1st tire better becase of cost!! the tires you guys picked cust 2 times the price of the 1st set you where going to go with that.. you gota buy the Tire ok 15.95 a set with no Foam instersts. so there is $31.90 for just tires plus anther $9.58 for the insterts that puts us at $41.48 Plus Wheels. and the other tire we coulda got for 11.95 a set with inserts. hobby shop need to make money that bad? any idea how the WEAR of these tires are? not trying to sound like a cheap butt just thougt i would bring that up.


----------



## Hustler

jasperracing said:


> Thanks we just looked at the Rules.. i like the 1st tire better becase of cost!! the tires you guys picked cust 2 times the price of the 1st set you where going to go with that.. you gota buy the Tire ok 15.95 a set with no Foam instersts. so there is $31.90 for just tires plus anther $9.58 for the insterts that puts us at $41.48 Plus Wheels. and the other tire we coulda got for 11.95 a set with inserts. hobby shop need to make money that bad? any idea how the WEAR of these tires are? not trying to sound like a cheap butt just thougt i would bring that up.


I am not concerned with what Nick makes. I am sure Nick will be just fine without a special tire rule. We want something that works, CS-27s work, but it was decided that we would go with the HPI deal. You are welcome to buy them anywhere. 

Just remember, foam tires would cost $38 a car set at Nick's. With rubber, you won't have to mess with rollout or ride height. For a few dollars more, I think it's worth it. Wear is still an unknown. 

Tuesday nights are about having fun and also trying to be competitive. Sundays are for all out competition. I hope this helps and you come out to run with us. We'll have fun. If not, there is always wings and beer at Peanuts II afterwards! :thumbsup: 

-Sean


----------



## tafog

trust me the hobby shop has nothing to do with the tire choice as stated before buy your stuff where ever you need. 

if we wanted to make money we would sell GAS........

-Tracey


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

Well I think the results were that the HPI carpet advans work pretty well, they have about 3-4 times the tread thickness, and we picked inserts that won't let the tire 'cord out' on the inside like the cs27s. It can also be an issue getting the cs27s. We need to keep in mind the whole idea of tuesdays is low work and fun racing. The fastest foam tire on our track would be 2 stage jacos in double pink and you could run them from 61 mm to 56. On our track that would be about ten runs, for $45-50(2-stage). I will be surprised if I need to buy more than one set of treaded tires for the season on the other hand. I know I went all of F1 last year, starting with 2 sets of already worn tries and went the whole season on those and they are still not worn out.





Hustler said:


> I am not concerned with what Nick makes. I am sure Nick will be just fine without a special tire rule. We want something that works, CS-27s work, but it was decided that we would go with the HPI deal. You are welcome to buy them anywhere.
> 
> Just remember, foam tires would cost $38 a car set at Nick's. With rubber, you won't have to mess with rollout or ride height. For a few dollars more, I think it's worth it. Wear is still an unknown.
> 
> Tuesday nights are about having fun and also trying to be competitive. Sundays are for all out competition. I hope this helps and you come out to run with us. We'll have fun. If not, there is always wings and beer at Peanuts II afterwards! :thumbsup:
> 
> -Sean


----------



## Guest

I like the idea of rubber tires. Cheaper in the long run. 
So when the track gonna be setup so peeps can test? LOL


----------



## jasperracing

ok... I see where you are comming from...... sooo.... here is what i need to know now.... can we use same bodies as being used IE mustang....who can we have paint bodies....?
lmk


----------



## TrashMan

Hello all,
Looks like we have a heated discussion going on. I would say that there is no reason to allow a team sole rights to a body style. I say have at it, and run what you like, within the guidelines of course. I would suggest stopping in the hobby shop and checking out the paint on Team Stang's rides so that they look different.

I would be up for Thursday the 8th for meeting at the track and running a couple of packs. (I know it's not a Tuesday) Let me know if anyone else is good for that night. Dale please chime in if there is a conflict.

Matt


----------



## jasperracing

and the paint jobs have to be excatly the same right ?


----------



## wallyworld

TrashMan said:


> I would be up for Thursday the 8th for meeting at the track and running a couple of packs. (I know it's not a Tuesday) Let me know if anyone else is good for that night. Dale please chime in if there is a conflict.
> Matt


 Thursday will be good TrashMan.


----------



## jasperracing

jasperracing said:


> and the paint jobs have to be excatly the same right ?


right ?????? someone lmk


----------



## wallyworld

jasperracing said:


> and the paint jobs have to be excatly the same right ?


 Not necessarily exactly. Also some teams may use similar designs but with different colors to tell their cars apart. Mr.Trashman feel free to correct me if needed.


----------



## jasperracing

dale email me at [email protected]


----------



## Guest

I would like to make, if my new batts come in before thurs. and I get time to assemble them. How late will the track be open? I asking because I would have to come straight from work and I get off at 7pm.
David


----------



## jasperracing

well some more ?'s have arisen.... What Model Years are legal? what happens if i have no team mate? then am i a one man team.. or will i be teamed with some one......and is the Saleen s7r body legal?


----------



## jasperracing

sorry to big


----------



## squeeker138

Jasper, Look back a couple of pages @ the rules. Solo teams are allowed, if you want a teamate Dale may be able to help you get in touch with someone.


----------



## Guest

What do peeps think about running rubbers on Sun and Tues? Personally I would think it would cost less $$ and less time changing over setups. Tires would last soo much longer.
David


----------



## 88fc3s

Hey everyone, im brand new to all this racing rc stuff. I went to my friend Brett Maroney's race on saturday and loved it and decided to start buy a touring car and get into that. I just bought a ready to run car with a 15turn to get used to that and then as i brake stuff which should be often, upgrade. I want to start racing when the season starts i think in october. If anyone has any feed-back for me on what to look for, what do to it would be awesome, im hoping to start practicing by mid september if anyone else is gonna practice at summit some night please tell id love to go and learn a thing or too.


----------



## Guest

Cool another racer in touring. What you get? I only think they're gona run stock and 19t this season.
D


----------



## wallyworld

88fc3s, good to see you getting involved in RC car racing. We are meeting thursday night and would like to meet you. Also Tracy works weekdays in the hobby shop and has a complete understanding of touring cars. Look forward to meeting you. Dale.


----------



## 88fc3s

what time thursday. i work until 5 and its out off engle rd. so i wouldnt be able to get there till 5 30? and is it at the hobby shop?


----------



## 88fc3s

i just bought a Team Associated TC4 RTR. is that a good starter car if im just gonna play around with it before upgrading?


----------



## Brad Mergy

88fc3s said:


> i just bought a Team Associated TC4 RTR. is that a good starter car if im just gonna play around with it before upgrading?


 Have you already opened it? If so it's a little late to do the research. Usually the RTR's weak points are with the electronics but unfortantaly I don't know about the TC4 RTR kit. Your best bet is to go talk to Tracey, there is nothing more frustrating than dealing with poor electronics. A decent servo is a must, it doesn't have to be the latest and greatest but it needs to be able to take some abuse.

Some things you will want to do before you spend much time on the track:
1. Make sure your car goes straight 
2. The car coasts when you let off of the gas
3. The car needs to turn left and right EQUALLY this is a big one that a lot of people over look.

Tracey will be able to make sure all these things are happening then you can work on driving.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

The z06 forums must be down.


----------



## 88fc3s

so what time thursday everyone?


----------



## Guest

88fc3s said:


> i just bought a Team Associated TC4 RTR. is that a good starter car if im just gonna play around with it before upgrading?


Great car.
Direct solder to the motor and ditch the connectors in favor of some Dean's plugs.
David


----------



## 88fc3s

well see like i said im new i dont know what you are talking about with plugs ha, maybe you guys can teach me a few things so i dont look like a complete dumbass


----------



## sheath

Just bring what you have just like it is for now. Plenty of time to upgrade and change things after you get the feel of driving the car. The biggest improvement in your times will be from practice on the track.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

Jag F1 car on ebay tomorrow night.


----------



## 88fc3s

i still dont know what time on thursday im chapped, and is it a practice too cause i havent bought the car all the way i supposed to be getting some money here next week so then i can have it out


----------



## tafog

I think most guys will be at the track by 6:30 Thursday if you have more questions just bring them up when you get there. the TC4 RTR will be fine to start like the others have said with some well spent money the car will be great changing the "plugs" and Steering Servo are the best place to start this can be done for 45 bucks. Remember like Wally said track time is going to help you more than anything else. changing these items will help you get more positive track time(practice)

-Tracey


----------



## 88fc3s

anyone have a charger they wanna sell for cheap or am i gonna have to break down and buy a new one?


----------



## GoPhast

No more lurking for me - finally signed up.
The GT Series oughtta be a Blast...

88fc3s - Jeff? Just make sure it'll do NiMh's most newer chargers will.

Verlin


----------



## Hustler

88fc3s said:


> anyone have a charger they wanna sell for cheap or am i gonna have to break down and buy a new one?


I have some stuff. We'll talk over the PM about what you will need and the costs.

-Sean


----------



## 88fc3s

sounds great


----------



## Hustler

88fc3s said:


> sounds great


I sent you a private message.


----------



## wallyworld

88fc3s said:


> anyone have a charger they wanna sell for cheap or am i gonna have to break down and buy a new one?


 Jim Englehart will soon be posting some RC equipment for sale on this forum.


----------



## Guest

So is the carpet road course open for practice now? I passed by thurs. and peeps were running.


----------



## wallyworld

dasupacat said:


> So is the carpet road course open for practice now? I passed by thurs. and peeps were running.


 Yes. Who is this. Scott and I headed the club racing at the armory.


----------



## Guest

David Perez. I used to run at the armory a couple years back. Been wanting to get back into racing and plan on coming out to run touring this season. :thumbsup:


----------



## squeeker138

Dale
Yea, Just wishes that we could have practiced last night. lol Talk to you later. 
Patrick


----------



## smoothie

I am looking to buy new batteries. Are the 3700's legal to race there?


----------



## wallyworld

squeeker138 said:


> Dale
> Yea, Just wishes that we could have practiced last night. lol Talk to you later.
> Patrick


 Sorry Patrick. We will switching back to oval soon. I will try to post it when it happens.


----------



## Hustler

smoothie said:


> I am looking to buy new batteries. Are the 3700's legal to race there?


yup.:thumbsup:


----------



## TrashMan

Hello all,
Here is the final rules for the sports car series. Lots of stuff finalized here. Summit Speed GT series will be scheduled for the 1st, 3rd and 5th Tuesdays starting Nov. 1st through April 18th. There will be no Points Race on Jan. 3rd.

SUMMIT SPEED GT FINAL RULES 

Season
The season will consist of 13 races held on the 1st, 3rd and 5th weeks from November to April 18th. No points race will be held on the 1st Tuesday of January.

Car Requirements
-Any 4WD 1:10th Scale Touring Car
-Any 6 Cell 7.2V NiCd or NiMH Battery Pack
-Any 19 Turn or higher motor i.e. 21, 23 and 27 turn are acceptable
-HPI #4767 ADVAN A038 Belted Tires with HPI #4631 Pro Molded Inner Foam 24mm Green mounted on any wheel.
-Any 2 door production sportscar “in it’s standard or GT version” body is allowed. No 4 door sedans.
-A minimum ride height of 4 mm must be maintained at the end of the race.
-There will be no specified minimum weight.
-There will be no One Way Differentials allowed.

Qualifying
-Qualifying will consist of 2-6 minute heats
-Heat Start Times will be posted. Heats will start promptly. Anyone who is not ready at the posted time will start the qualifier from the pit.
-All Cars will be placed on the tech table after the run and 1st through 5th should report for turn marshal/announcer duty. Failure to report will result in a 2 lap penalty assessed against any race main results.

Race Mains
-Each main will be 6 minutes in length
-Each main will consist of a maximum of 8 cars, with only the lowest main having less than 8 Cars.
-Only the top finisher in each lower main will be allowed to bump up.
-Race Start Times will be posted. Races will start promptly. Anyone who is not ready at the posted time will start the qualifier from the pit.
-All Cars will be placed on the tech table after the run and 1st through 5th should report for turn marshal/announcer duty. Failure to report will result in a 2 lap penalty assessed against any race main results.


REWARDS Weights
-In order to allow equalized competition throughout the season a REWARDS system will be used that is similar to that used in the SCCA Speed World Challenge.
-Based on your finishing position each car will have either weights added or removed from their car.
-All REWARDED cars will be inspected after each heat/main to confirm that all required weights are attached. Any lost weights will result in a 1 lap penalty.
-Weights will be distributed as follows. (This scale may be adjusted once the season begins)
1st +1oz.
2nd +1/2 oz
3rd +1/4 oz.
4th +0 oz.
5th -1/4 oz.
6th -1/2 oz.
7th+ -1 oz.

Driver Championship
-Driver points will be based on the system used by the SCCA Speed World Challenge.
-The 3 lowest point results for each driver will be dropped at the end of the season. 
-Drivers not racing in a given week will receive 0 pts. These points are eligable to be dropped at the end of the season.
-Driver points are as follows.

1st 30 pts 6th 20 pts 11th 15 pts 16th 10 pts 21st 5 pts
2nd 27 pts 7th 19 pts 12th 14 pts 17th 9 pts 22nd 4 pts
3rd 25 pts 8th 18 pts 13th 13 pts 18th 8 pts 23rd 3 pts
4th 23 pts 9th 17 pts 14th 12 pts 19th 7 pts 24th 2 pts
5th 21 pts 10th 16 pts 15th 11 pts 20th 6 pts 25th 1 pts

Team Championship
-Teams will consist of 1 to 3 drivers
-Teams must use the identical body and those bodies must be reasonably identifiable as a team based on livery.
-Team points will be based on the system used by the SCCA Speed World Challenge.
-Team points are awarded to a team based on its highest position. Therefore only the highest finishing driver scores points for a team on any given week. (This is intended to allow even single person teams to be competitive in the team points race, and takes the team points race away from being an attendance contest.)
-The lowest 2 team points results will be dropped
-Teams not racing in a given week will be scored as 0 pts. These points are eligable to be dropped at the end of the season.
-Team points are as follows
1st 15pts
2nd 12pts
3rd 10pts
4th 9pts
5th 8pts
6th 7pts
7th 6pts
8th 5pts
9th 4pts
10th 3pts
11th 2pts
12th 1pt


----------



## The Commish

*Summit F1 2005-2006*

Please PM your team rosters to me. Please indicate the team name and drivers' names. If there is only one car so far on the team, please indicate whether the second ride exists or not. We will be trying to put together total teams, not just independent rides. Rules and schedule to follow shortly.

Sincerely,

Vic Mackey


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

*Rx7s*

On www.speedtechrc.com under the drift bodies..

Matt: where's the OE body only rule?


----------



## smoothie

If anyone is interested I have decided not to run the F201 class. I have a new Tuned Chassis with all the goodies. It has 3 runs on it. Everything is included that I recevied from the factory. Please email at [email protected]. Asking $225.00


----------



## wallyworld

The Commish said:


> Please PM your team rosters to me. Please indicate the team name and drivers' names. If there is only one car so far on the team, please indicate whether the second ride exists or not. We will be trying to put together total teams, not just independent rides. Rules and schedule to follow shortly.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Vic Mackey


Dude. You got PM.


----------



## Hustler

BenPuterbaugh said:


> Jag F1 car on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow night.


... and what of Boba Todd's Jag?

-Sean


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

Don't worry about it lowballer.


----------



## Brad Mergy

I still don't agree with the weights 1 once for a win is a lot but I could live with it but you need to set a maximum penalty weight. Speed GT is 300 pounds so 3 ounces sounds good to me. Unlimited weight is not realistic and it definitely isn't good for the motor to try and pull crazy amounts of weight.


----------



## Guest

Good point.


----------



## wallyworld

Track is set up for oval for now. Will post it when it gets changed back.


----------



## Guest

wallyworld said:


> Track is set up for oval for now. Will post it when it gets changed back.


Hopefully soon.


----------



## C. Oldfield

airborn said:


> team up date
> 
> Team Zink-Chevrolet Corvette-Seth Barrand, Tim Rasnick, Don Lamley
> 
> Team Stang-Ford Mustang-Dale Monroe, Brian Deel
> 
> Team Subaru-Subaru Impreza-Ben Puterbaugh
> 
> Team BMW-BMW M3-Brad Mergy, Tracy Folgelson
> 
> Team Toyota-Toyota Supra GT-Matt Reinoehl, Eric Reinoehl, Jim Reinoehl
> 
> Team Mercedes-Mercedes DTM-Karl Womack
> 
> Team Vauxhall-Vauxhall Astra-Sean Bushnell, Jason Pfeiffer, Nick Hall
> 
> Team Shelby-Shelby Cobra-Pat Hakes




Add Team Audi- Chris Oldfield


----------



## smoothie

Hey Karl, I don't know if you seen my for sale post, but I have decided not to run the F1 class this year. Sorry. If you know of anyone looking for a new tuned chassis f201 car please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

C. Oldfield said:


> Add Team Audi- Chris Oldfield


Add Team Mazdaspeed - Mazda Rx7 - David Perez
:thumbsup:


----------



## TrashMan

Consider this in regards to REWARDS weight. The average touring car weighs approximately 52 oz. There are only 13 races scheduled. If any one individual wins the first 12 races that person will be carrying an additional 12oz. That is a 23% increase in the weight of the car, and that can only happen if they show up at every race and don't wimp out half way through the season. I think it will be pretty impressive for anyone to be carrying 6 oz. at any time this season which is only about a 12% increase. Sorry Ben and Brad but I for one know it will take a whole bunch more than that for me to catch you.

As for your motors. If you are carrying 6 oz. you should have to change your gearing and be more conservative. REW stands for Race Equilizing Weight.

Matt


----------



## wallyworld

There was a 3 car 350Z team at the raceway saturday testing and tuning. Looks like there will be mucho competition (parden my spanish) for this new series!


----------



## wallyworld

Because of low turnouts the rest of the outdoor off-road season has been canceled. The indoor track will now be available all week (closed weds) now for racing and testing & tuning. We will be posting the race schedules soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

Dale; 
Will Monday's be the default day that the roadcourse will be up?


----------



## Guest

wallyworld said:


> Because of low turnouts the rest of the outdoor off-road season has been canceled. The indoor track will now be available all week (closed weds) now for racing and testing & tuning. We will be posting the race schedules soon. :thumbsup:


Cool.


----------



## smoothie

dope your tires guys, lets get racin'!!!


----------



## C. Oldfield

Will the roadcourse be set up on Mondays and Tuesdays for practice until the season starts?


----------



## Guest

How bout this Saturday?


----------



## sheath

I'm going to run in the Speed GT series, but do not have a team yet. Rather that start another single car team, I'd rather pair up with someone already in the series.

Send me your references, a resume not longer than 2 pages of your racing accomplishments, an 8x10 color glossy photo of your car. Any sponsorships that you can bring to the team would be a plus.... naaaah, just kidding. Just let me know if you need a teammate.


----------



## C. Oldfield

sheath said:


> I'm going to run in the Speed GT series, but do not have a team yet. Rather that start another single car team, I'd rather pair up with someone already in the series.
> 
> Send me your references, a resume not longer than 2 pages of your racing accomplishments, an 8x10 color glossy photo of your car. Any sponsorships that you can bring to the team would be a plus.... naaaah, just kidding. Just let me know if you need a teammate.


Sheath

I still need a teammate for team audi. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## sheath

Chris,
Sounds good to me. The first touring car body I ever had was an Audi. Have you got a body for your car yet?


----------



## C. Oldfield

Sheath

You got a pm

Chris


----------



## jasperracing

that makes 2 of us needing team mates.. hehe Let me know Thanks


----------



## 88fc3s

ya just to updated people im going really slow at this, i havent had the money since my car decided to blow a tranny, and i need new tires would be nice if that was just my rc car but uh ya thats my real car, im really chapped


----------



## Hustler

88fc3s said:


> im really chapped


??? ???? Chapped? Perhaps a lip balm or some sort of ointment would help?


----------



## C. Oldfield

jasperracing said:


> that makes 2 of us needing team mates.. hehe Let me know Thanks


There is room for one more let me know.


----------



## jasperracing

C.olds Let me know what body Type so i can order one how many weeks before this starts? thanks
TK


----------



## GoPhast

(Sh1t, shoulda quoted...)

88fc3s - Jeff,

Bummer on the 1:1 scale ride...
Gonna be ready for the series?
If so we should be getting the team colors finalized.
Team name "RotorSports Racing" work for you?
LMK
Verlin


----------



## pimpedaccord

Hustler said:


> ??? ???? Chapped? Perhaps a lip balm or some sort of ointment would help?


Use Valtrex.


----------



## 88fc3s

i was thinking something like Fort Wankel Rotary um i should still make the season im prolly just gonna take out a loan so i can get stuff for my little car and big car


----------



## Guest

88fc3s said:


> i was thinking something like Fort Wankel Rotary um i should still make the season im prolly just gonna take out a loan so i can get stuff for my little car and big car


What's up with your wankle? I own a 84' 12a myself.
I'm gonna run a Rx7 in the series.
David


----------



## Hustler

pimpedaccord said:


> Use Valtrex.


Nothing like having to plug your sponsors, huh?  

-Sean


----------



## kartracer4

I would like to run this series , but would like to be on a team instead of on my own , I am new in rc racing so the team aspect would be great with learning especially help with setup . so if anyone is looking for a novice let me know 

Thanks
Adam


----------



## smoothie

Hey Karl, I sent you a PM. Thanks.


----------



## TrashMan

Kartracer and anyone else interested.

Here is the best list that I have on teams. All teams can have upto 3 drivers. If anyone has corrections please correct the list. One questions are the RX-7s one team or two. I am not certain on this. Thanks all.

Matt

3 Team Zink-Chevrolet Corvette-Seth Barrand, Tim Rasnick, Don Lamley
2 Team Stang-Ford Mustang-Dale Monroe, Brian Deel
1 Team Subaru-Subaru Impreza-Ben Puterbaugh
2 Team BMW-BMW M3-Brad Mergy, Tracy Folgelson
3 Team Toyota-Toyota Supra GT-Matt Reinoehl, Eric Reinoehl, Jim Reinoehl
1 Team Mercedes-Mercedes DTM-Karl Womack
3 Team Vauxhall-Vauxhall Astra-Sean Bushnell, Jason Pfeiffer, Nick Hall
1 Team Shelby-Shelby Cobra-Pat Hakes
3 Team Audi-Audi Quatro-Chris Oldfield, Scott Heath, TK
2 Rotosports Racing-Mazda RX7-Verlin Schneider, Jeff ???
1 Team Mazdaspeed-Mazda RX7-David Perez, 
3 Team Nissan-Nissan 350Z-3 Mystery Drivers


----------



## 88fc3s

adam if things dont work out for me i have an rx7 body for ya, im not sure yet if i am gonna make it this money thing is killing me


----------



## C. Oldfield

kartracer4 said:


> I would like to run this series , but would like to be on a team instead of on my own , I am new in rc racing so the team aspect would be great with learning especially help with setup . so if anyone is looking for a novice let me know
> 
> Thanks
> Adam


Adam

As far as i know team audi still has a opening I have not heard any different. I will send you a PM.

Chris


----------



## wallyworld

There seems to be some concerns about the HPI Advan spec tires for the Speed GT series. People that have ran them lately are finding out that they seem to wear VERY fast.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

I saw the tire in question and it looked like bad camber adjustment for oval; the outside was corded and the inside had plenty of tread as did the left side tires. I think motor and excessive tire spin may have played a role too. We could open it up and say any advan b/c there are harder compounds available. Softest will be fastest but 33r will last a lot longer. These might be worth a try too.
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXHUL0&P=7


----------



## wallyworld

I still have those HPI #4495 X Pattern tires. Those seem to grip well on carpet. We could thash on them for a while more and see if they continue to wear well, in the mean time you could order some Advan 33R's so we could test them?


----------



## wallyworld

Talked to my son tonight and he said its for sure he won't be able to run the Speed GT series this year so there is an opening now on Team Stang if anyone is interested.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

wallyworld said:


> I still have those HPI #4495 X Pattern tires. Those seem to grip well on carpet. We could thash on them for a while more and see if they continue to wear well, in the mean time you could order some Advan 33R's so we could test them?


I'll have no use for the 33r/27r since they will be slower than the carpet compound, so I won't be getting any. I am not worried at all about one guy that burned a set up on the oval in an afternoon. The low traction oval will chew any front/outside tire; especially on car noat setup for it. I think we can just leave it up to the induhvidual to run 27 or 33s if they choose since they will be slower. As far as wear; it looked like the carpets when setup will last a while now and that will improve a lot when the track is not so green. If you're going to practice a lot the 33rs or other tires should be the ticket.


----------



## kgwomack

What is all the talk about different tires? I thought that a decision was made on the spec tire and now there is talk of other tires. I really hope that the spec tire remains the same, since people including myself have bought tires already.

When is the official start of Tuesday night and Sunday racing?

Karl


----------



## sheath

First official race days...
Tuesday October 4th.
Sunday October 16th.

Go back a few posts regarding the tires. There is concern that the selected tires were wearing too quickly. I don't have any details other than what is posted here.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

kgwomack said:


> What is all the talk about different tires? I thought that a decision was made on the spec tire and now there is talk of other tires. I really hope that the spec tire remains the same, since people including myself have bought tires already.
> 
> When is the official start of Tuesday night and Sunday racing?
> 
> Karl


 B/C one dude wore out a set in an afternoon running on the oval with a misaligned tc4 with a mod motor in it. Big deal. I don't know what kind of tire would survive that. 

So lets go back to foam. Anybody know where I can buy those new Jaco 2-stages in double pink? I need $200 worth to get me to January.


----------



## Hustler

Now let's just unbunch our collective panties for a moment and take a breather. The tire rule hasn't changed. If the tires are junk then they are junk. We aren't afraid to run junk, like the F201 for example. 

So, someone wore out a set of these tires? Wow, it's as if we didn't know that tires wore? Just relax, Kumbaya, wings and beer... See, now don't you feel better?

One week 'til we re-invade Peanuts II...

-Sean


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

and the rims bend when you slam a corner marker the bodies crack and tear along the mask lines ...


----------



## C. Oldfield

Kartracer4 is team Audi's third driver.


----------



## tafog

LoL you guys are killing me (anybody got some popcorn)


----------



## TrashMan

At this point the rules will remain as they are written. If once we get into the season and the tire wear is indeed excessive then we will review a widening of the tire specification.

Also Ben you need to understand the situation as opposed to making brash poorly informed comments, you about gave Karl an aneurysm.

Karl the cure for that aneurysm just happens to be wings and beer, conviently located at the Peanuts Too Rx.

Matt


----------



## kgwomack

Easy Matt, no aneurysms here. Team Mercedes is ready. Factory Team TC4 is pretty much ready to go, but Team Mercedes may run last years car until the new car has all the bugs worked out of it. The Mercedes body looks pretty cool too. I just hope that it runs as go as it looks. I am taking resumes for team mates. This is the Team Mercedes body that the team is running. It's a Tamiya body.

I'm ready for beer and wings also, no worries.

Karl


----------



## smoothie

will there be any road course practice this weekend?


----------



## C. Oldfield

tafog said:


> LoL you guys are killing me (anybody got some popcorn)


I will bring the popcorn. Sure sounds like it's indoor time.


----------



## Guest

smoothie said:


> will there be any road course practice this weekend?


hope so.


----------



## kgwomack

Practice Sunday???????

Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!

Karl


----------



## Hustler

TrashMan said:


> Karl the cure for that aneurysm just happens to be wings and beer, conviently located at the Peanuts Too Rx.
> Matt


And interestingly, aneurysms are caused by consuming too much alcohol and fried food after breathing in toxic fumes! Where do I sign up?


C. Oldfield said:


> Sure sounds like it's indoor time.


Chris, those who throw stones...

-Sean


----------



## Xpressman

kgwomack said:


> Practice Sunday???????
> 
> Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!
> 
> Karl


Are you guys racing Monster Trucks now too?!?!?!?!....hahahaha:roll:


----------



## Hustler

kgwomack said:


> _Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!_
> _Karl_





Xpressman said:


> Are you guys racing Monster Trucks now too?!?!?!?!....hahahaha:roll:


The radio advertisements usually say, "We'll sell you the whole seat, but you'll only need THE EDGE!!"

...but wouldn't that be false advertising in your case, Brian? :tongue: j/k...

-Sean


----------



## Xpressman

Hustler said:


> The radio advertisements usually say, "We'll sell you the whole seat, but you'll only need THE EDGE!!"
> 
> ...but wouldn't that be false advertising in your case, Brian? :tongue: j/k...
> 
> -Sean


The whole chair and nothing but the chair so help me.....


----------



## smoothie

could someone please post a picture of your 12L4. I don't understand how the batteries are supposed to be wired. I am trying to make some batts up for this upcoming Tuesday. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

kgwomack said:


> Practice Sunday???????
> 
> Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!
> 
> Karl


I second that. :thumbsup:


----------



## smoothie

I wouldn't mind practicing Sunday evening


----------



## C. Oldfield

Hustler said:


> And interestingly, aneurysms are caused by consuming too much alcohol and fried food after breathing in toxic fumes! Where do I sign up?
> 
> Chris, those who throw stones...
> 
> -Sean


Throw stones not me :dude: . Man I just want to get this thing started. :thumbsup: 

Chris


----------



## tafog

I got the key to race track DOH! 

if we set up a track it will be down until someone changes it at least sunday monday Tuesday. if you guys let me know maybe I will open up Sunday for a few hours...


-Tracey


----------



## Guest

tafog said:


> I got the key to race track DOH!
> 
> if we set up a track it will be down until someone changes it at least sunday monday Tuesday. if you guys let me know maybe I will open up Sunday for a few hours...
> 
> 
> -Tracey


Tracey, just give a time on when to be there Sunday. :thumbsup: 
David


----------



## kgwomack

Tracy, anytime on Sunday sounds good to me. I can try to be there to help set up the track.

Karl


----------



## kgwomack

Hey Tracy, do you have the taped F1 race for me. 

Karl


----------



## Hustler

Xpressman said:


> The whole chair and nothing but the chair so help me.....


LOL!! Now THAT's funny!! Reminds me of Kevin Bacon's character in Animal House..., "Thank you sir, may I have another?!?"


C. Oldfield said:


> Throw stones not me :dude: . Man I just want to get this thing started. :thumbsup:
> Chris


I hear that! My sinuses are aching for tire dope.

Not able to do this Sunday guys...

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

smoothie said:


> could someone please post a picture of your 12L4. I don't understand how the batteries are supposed to be wired. I am trying to make some batts up for this upcoming Tuesday. Thanks.


Here you go.

-Sean


----------



## smoothie

Great! Thanks Hustler. Also, it is looking like Sunday morning would work a lot better than the evening. Thanks again!


----------



## kartracer4

I am all for sunday afternoon 

Thank
Adam


----------



## tafog

guys Sunday I will be at track from 12 Noon until around 4pm so anyone wanting to setup a road course is welcome if it ends up just me their then I will be working on some cars and will be their until 4pm or so it's up to you...

sorry for getting back to you I have been NITRO racing all day in southern Indiana : :dude: 

-Tracey


----------



## Guest

Hey Tracey I'll show up.
David


----------



## tafog

thanks to the guys that came out Sunday. 

road course will be set up until after racing tuesday night...

L8r Tracey


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Tracy - did you get my PM? Call me at 313-237-8259.


----------



## Hustler

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Tracy - did you get my PM? Call me at 313-XXX-XXXX.


Man, I am going to have fun writing this number on the wall of every bar bathroom I visit...:tongue: 

-Sean


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Crap. That's my work number.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

After you put the losi hubs, axles, shock towers, Niftech diffs, Tamiya TRf shocks, RPM bumper, losi ballcups, and BMI chassis on it should be dialed, LOL



kgwomack said:


> Easy Matt, no aneurysms here. Team Mercedes is ready. Factory Team TC4 is pretty much ready to go, but Team Mercedes may run last years car until the new car has all the bugs worked out of it. The Mercedes body looks pretty cool too. I just hope that it runs as go as it looks. I am taking resumes for team mates. This is the Team Mercedes body that the team is running. It's a Tamiya body.
> 
> I'm ready for beer and wings also, no worries.
> 
> Karl


----------



## tafog

That's a good one


----------



## Hustler

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Crap. That's my work number.


ROFLMAO!!!

Don't worry Keith, I'll use Tracey's name... it's, more believable that way.

-Sean


----------



## JuggaloRC

Who's racing what tonight? I don't have my GT car ready yet. So, I'll be wrenching on it . But I do have my F-1 ready.

-Jason


----------



## airborn

I had a lot of fun tonight, except the tire deal ohh yeah and the brian deal. LOL. So hear is my $.02 stay with the advan just open it up to the 27/35 compound. and if you really want to blow a set of tires every week then run the carpets. 

I really like the idea of a treaded tire its easy to tech and easy to watch tire wear also they look better.

seth


----------



## C. Oldfield

I think the best thing at this point is to open it up to any rubber tire and see what works best.


----------



## kgwomack

C. Oldfield said:


> I think the best thing at this point is to open it up to any rubber tire and see what works best.


That's a bad idea, we know what works, TF cs27's work fine. I think that I proved that last night. Don't go and open it up to what people want to try, because then people will end up spending alot of money on tires that they think might work and then don't. Also if we open it up to whatever then the guy who can afford to run new Advan Carpet tires every week will have a destinct *advan*tange. TF cs27's are easy to tech, last almost a season, and cost much less. And you can buy them unmounted so that we can still run them on the cooler rims.

I really don't see what the big deal is. Advans suck in regards to tire wear and cost. We know this. This was supposed to be an inexpensive class to run remember. 

Karl :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler

kgwomack said:


> I really don't see what the big deal is. Advans suck in regards to tire wear and cost. We know this. This was supposed to be an inexpensive class to run remember.
> Karl :thumbsup:


I still think this is the best idea, and look... wooden tires!! Bet those suckers won't wear out!










-Sean


----------



## tafog

this tire sucks, that one is to expensive. I rember when tires where not a big deal, but nobody wants that so whatever, but remember we must decide(sp),
3 weeks and this thing gets started. oh and you showed them Karl. you think your tires were the reason come-on...  

-Tracey(foam)


----------



## Xpressman

Call up Schumacher USA and tell them you want to get some Take Off Pre-mounted/glueg CS-27. They come in a 4 pack and most everywhere that has done that they have usually been $25 over the counter. I don't know what the hobby shop price would be but most places sell them for $25 and they are good to the cord so new tires on carpet are not an advantage.


----------



## kgwomack

Tracy, I know what you are trying to say. The point that I am trying to make is that the tires (CS27's) do work. Thats all.

Sean, good one, but what about traction, I don't think that saucing them will work. But soak them in beer and hot sauce, MAYBE!!!!!!!!! Must be Team Easter Bunny, I think that I heard of them. LOL


----------



## Guest

Guy's
Had a good time last night. Cept for when I soldered my motor wires in reverse. (Thanx for your help Karl).
I think that we should run the take offs. I don't feel like $pending dough on Advans every other week.
David


----------



## TrashMan

*OFFICIAL Speed GT Series Tire Ruling*

Here is the official ruling on the Speed GT tire rule.

*The official tire for the series will be Take-Off CS27 tires with medium inserts.*

The HPI Advan will be legal for only the month of November. 

Therefore the first 3 race days you will be allowed to run either tire. (It does not appear that the life of the Advan tire will be any longer than that.) Beginning in December the only acceptable tire will be the Takeoff CS-27.

The CS-27 tire has a proven history of acceptable performance and long life. It is available both mounted and unmounted, and can be bought for about $32. 

If anyone finds a deal on either mounted or unmounted CS-27 tires please post them here and Tracy if you could post what Nick's has and for how much that would help too.

Matt


----------



## C. Oldfield

kgwomack said:


> Tracy, I know what you are trying to say. The point that I am trying to make is that the tires (CS27's) do work. Thats all.
> 
> Sean, good one, but what about traction, I don't think that saucing them will work. But soak them in beer and hot sauce, MAYBE!!!!!!!!! Must be Team Easter Bunny, I think that I heard of them. LOL


Karl
I plan on running the cs27 if allowed. I thought the easy fix would be to open it up for testing if guys want to. If guys want to spend 50-60 bucks a week let them but I only see two guys doing that anyway and both will end up in the top three each week even with sean's wood tires.


----------



## C. Oldfield

Matt

Good rule. you put in your post while I wrote mine. I think the cs 27 are the best option for most guys.


----------



## tafog

Ok! we do have the TakeOff Cs27 in stock and we do get them from Shue-USA direct they are in stock I am not sure of price...

All is well. anybody want any new unmounted HPI Advans bought Monday w/green inserts I will make u a good deal... :freak: 

The guys that ran Tuesday did well, with some new faces that means closer racing for all, I think this is going to be a fun winter of tuesday nights. :dude: 

-Tracey


----------



## airborn

tracy

Would you order some sets of the cs27 un mounted please.

thank you
seth


----------



## tafog

yes I will...

-Tracey


----------



## wallyworld

*Fyi*

Tuesday night we had over 20 entries submitted for the Speed GT series and talk of even having a seperate thread on hobbytalk just for this class. Looks like a lot of great competition and good times this coming season at the raceway on tuesday nights. A big thanks to everyone working to help get this series off to a good start. Also, great job of handling the tire issue Matt.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

So when are the unmounted tires going to get here from Shumacher Tracey?


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

tafog said:


> Ok! we do have the TakeOff Cs27 in stock and we do get them from Shue-USA direct they are in stock I am not sure of price...
> 
> All is well. anybody want any new unmounted HPI Advans bought Monday w/green inserts I will make u a good deal... :freak:
> 
> The guys that ran Tuesday did well, with some new faces that means closer racing for all, I think this is going to be a fun winter of tuesday nights. :dude:
> 
> -Tracey


Full suggested retail price right Tracey?


----------



## Greg Anthony

if anyone wants some cs-27's i have a TON or 2, 3, and 4 run ones, let's make a deal....

I've had a few inquiries, but no one is replying. e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## tafog

well I will sell them 4 tires and inserts for hmmmmmmm? 30 bucks 1st come basics only cash or full retail your pick 

foam


----------



## smoothie

Hey Karl, I must have lost my TC4 set up sheet. My rear shock is leaking for some reason and need to know what oils we put in both front and rear. Thanks.


----------



## kgwomack

Smoothie, that depends on tires. Foam or rubber. For foam tires I would start with 60wt oil, number 2 pistons up front, and 40wt oil and number 2 pistons rear. Rubber seems to like lighter oil, 50wt front and 30wt rear. That is my choice right now, but as the track gets more grip, that might change.

Karl


----------



## smoothie

Thanks Karl, what time are you going to be up there tomorrow? I'm hoping to get out the 12L4 and set it up and start practicing with it tomorrow afternoon. Thanks again.


----------



## Hustler

When are we starting Sunday onroad?


-Sean


----------



## sheath

This Sunday, the 16th.


----------



## sheath

OK, this brings up a subject that I need some input on. Or should that be '... a subject on which I need some input.' ?

Anyway... I found the starting dates of the various indoor racing out on the website. I had to look awhile to find them, but they are there. My point is, if the website is not easy to use, nobody will use it. I need some suggestions on what you would like to see on the website, what is wrong or right with the website, or any other suggestions. I've asked this question before, and received zero replies, so I hope the response will be better.
If anyone does not know, the results from the various race nights are posted on the website under 'race results'. The results from Saturdays and Sundays should be posted Monday afternoon or evening at the latest. Earlier if possible. The results from Tuesday nights are normally posted later that evening.
What else should be on the site? Let me know!!
[email protected]
summitrcraceway.com


----------



## Xpressman

sheath said:


> I need some suggestions on what you would like to see on the website, what is wrong or right with the website, or any other suggestions.


Girls, girls, girls......:jest:


----------



## sheath




----------



## Xpressman

sheath said:


>


Ok on second thought.....


----------



## Jamie Hanson

So Is Summit going to race every Sunday? I am dying to run some 12th scale road this year.


----------



## sheath

Yes, road racing every Sunday at Noon. Beginning this Sunday.


----------



## tafog

SUNDAY onroad racing Doors open at 9am, track opens 9:30am, sign ups start around 10am 
11:30 entry deadline. call ahead if you will be late, this must be done before 11:30am 
heats should be posted by 11:45am racing starts 12 noon. touring classes 1st and 12th scale last allways. if all runs smooth then we should be done by 6:30pm. this is ment to be a full day of racing so breaks between rounds will taken if time allows please come out, race and have fun above all else...

Note the hobby shop will be open/closed all day on sunday, it is tuff for me to race 1 maybe 2 classes sometimes and keep the hobby shop open all day so please work with me on this and I will make sure everyone gets what they need on race day... :thumbsup:

-Tracey (foam)


----------



## tafog

Wow! this Gt thang is kinda fun congrats to Seth for TQ and to Karl for the Win I had my chances but know big deal I had a great time Tuesday night. 

I need to work more on the setup with rubber tires, but I will get the car better, as I said I had fun. Last night was the 1st time racing touring car in 2/3 years and I have never ran on rubber tires other than in the dirt (offroad) nothing to compare it too so come November it should be close racing and even more fun I for one am looking forward to it. :dude: 

Oh if any one is interested we can run this rubber tire touring on sunday all we need is 4 cars to have the class..  

-Tracey


----------



## wallyworld

tafog said:


> Oh if any one is interested we can run this rubber tire touring on sunday all we need is 4 cars to have the class..
> 
> -Tracey


 Sounds like a great opportunity with plenty of time for test and tuning in the morning and some time between rounds to dial the car.


----------



## kgwomack

Tuesday night was fun. I really had to work for the win. Good job Seth. Your JRXS is much better than my FT TC4 at this time. But, I can't complain too much about it, first time out and all. The FT TC4 needs more time on the set up. But, it will get better. I plan on running GT on Sunday... :roll: 

Karl


----------



## Hustler

I might be able to make 12th scale on Sunday, anybody else game?

-Sean


----------



## pimpedaccord

Anybody up for some mod TC sunday? Trying to decide where to roll to sunday...


----------



## C. Oldfield

I'm up for some GT action on Sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## pimpedaccord

What's that? Some sort of extra dialed mod TC?


----------



## pimpedaccord

Oh.... You mean Gas Truck? (lol, j/k)


----------



## wallyworld

Try-y-y-y it, you'll li-i-i-i-ke it.


----------



## squeeker138

Gt series= 19 turn motor, spec tire, 2 door body.


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

kgwomack said:


> Tuesday night was fun. I really had to work for the win. Good job Seth. Your JRXS is much better than my FT TC4 at this time. But, I can't complain too much about it, first time out and all. The FT TC4 needs more time on the set up. But, it will get better. I plan on running GT on Sunday... :roll:
> 
> Karl


 Karl, 

See my TC4 set up tips in post #430. If that fails try pitching it into your trunk from 25 ft away to untweak it. If you miss and hit the side of your car instead, put an old body on it give it a good stomp or two..if that doesn't work try a NEW freshly painted body..

J/K


----------



## tafog

what you doing fishing Ben?


----------



## Brad Mergy

I think we should send Ben’s OLD HPI car through tech inspection before every race in the name of safety, you don’t want to have a turn marshal slip on all of the diff and bearing grease that will be leaking from that old girl! :devil:


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

Brad Mergy said:


> I think we should send Ben’s OLD HPI car through tech inspection before every race in the name of safety, you don’t want to have a turn marshal slip on all of the diff and bearing grease that will be leaking from that old girl! :devil:


 What do you mean? It's not an M3, Porsche, Neon, Mustang, Viper or Corvair.


----------



## dragrace

What Ron F., Lee and the gang racing Sunday?

Steve D.


----------



## dragrace

:wave: oops......Where Ron, Lee and the gang racing Sunday?


Steve Dunn


----------



## Greg Anthony

So, who is all coming over to the CRL in Toledo this Saturday?


----------



## tafog

CRL Ron, Cory, Tracey and maybe others from fort but we will be there for sure see you Saturday..

Steve D. yes we started yesterday very light turn out but we have started Sundays 
when you coming???

-Tracey


----------



## Hustler

I would have been there on Sunday, but I got talked into the last round of golf and beer for the year...

I will be going to Toledo as well. 

Trash,
Are you, Eric & Jim going?

-Sean


----------



## Greg Anthony

Good deal, it'll be good to se eyou guys again, it's been way too long....


----------



## tafog

yes....hmmmm. CRL#1 the shake the dust and cob webs off race. oh and see all our friends again some of which it has been to long it will be good, sounds like a few others will attend from fort wayne...

-Tracey


----------



## kgwomack

Another great night at Summit. Things are getting better with the TC4. 

Team Mercedes enjoyed another great win over arch rival Team Zink Corvette. It was pretty close. The rubber tires do even up the teams alot I think. And car setup is more critical than ever. You just can't drive as aggressive as when on foams. If the cars handling is out to lunch it will show on the track. I think that as this series progresses it will get better. 

If you haven't been out on Tuesday evening yet to run or watch you really need to. Pretty good racing.

Karl ( Team Mercedes )


----------



## kgwomack

Tracy, I see you.....

What's up? Sorry that your night didn't turn out the way you wanted. See you on Sunday.

Karl


----------



## tafog

Karl; Whats up? well nothing today but last night I was looking for more info on my car and rubber tires. I still feel that the cars should be better then we currently have them. I agree that you can't drive them aggressive, that's an understatment. to me it is not fun to drive. but that is my opinion and I will not force that on anyone. I just have had enough of slipping and sliding for a while, time to get locked in and drive that is what I need more than anything else "drive"= running the line and learning to be more consistant lap after lap. with this class and current setup I feel that the car is diffrent every lap or every turn. I only hope that touring cars on foam will grow enough to race if not I will run foam until after Cleveland and then see what happens maybe I will try the rubber tire thing again...


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Fogie - how many of you Ft. Wayne racers are planning to make the trip to Toledo this weekend? Is Brat Ferguson racing this year? Please tell me that the kid didn't improve much since last season. 

I will have my first practice in 1.5 years on Friday night. I already bought 2 sets of front arms for my 1/12th scale. Especially with 19 turn, I expect to break some stuff. Maybe even Cory's car if he gets in my way. :tongue:


----------



## Greg Anthony

funnny


----------



## Xpressman

tafog said:


> Karl; Whats up? well nothing today but last night I was looking for more info on my car and rubber tires. I still feel that the cars should be better then we currently have them. I agree that you can't drive them aggressive, that's an understatment. to me it is not fun to drive. but that is my opinion and I will not force that on anyone. I just have had enough of slipping and sliding for a while, time to get locked in and drive that is what I need more than anything else "drive"= running the line and learning to be more consistant lap after lap. with this class and current setup I feel that the car is diffrent every lap or every turn. I only hope that touring cars on foam will grow enough to race if not I will run foam until after Cleveland and then see what happens maybe I will try the rubber tire thing again...


Tracy,

I don't know what car you are running but I have a feeling it is tc3. With rubber tires you need to run SOFT springs. Like AE gold in the front and blue in the rear. You will proably want to set ride height above 5mm to like 5.5 or 6mm as the chassis will roll over more in the turns but this provides mechanical grip. It is a lil difficult to get used to seeing the cars body move so much but it will make it easier to drive harder. Might want to try and .055 or .063 front sway-bar to help control body roll.

Try running 3 degrees of rear toe-in as this gives a ton of bite and it settles the rear end down to make it easier to drive. I know with foams everyone tries to free the rear end up by taking out the rear toe-in but you need the added bite that it can provide for racing on rubber. (example: look at the rear end of an off-road car...tons of toe in.)

Also try using a front spool. It takes away some of the twitchiness when you let off the throttle or hit the brakes. It has slightly less turn-in, which is good if you overdrive it) and allows you to put all the power down when you return to full throttle and pulls like crazy getting out of the turn.

Other things to try would be less caster like 2 degrees as well as less camber like 1 or 1.5 degree. More then 1.5 degrees is not very good.

I think the first two things are something that many people overlook when going to run rubber from foam. Alot of the things that work with rubber tires seams some what backwards but you need to get the chassis to create as much traction as you can. Also the other thing is the bodies you guys are running are not know for producing a ton of downforce either. 

Let me know if you have any other questions or if you aren't running a tc3 and I will try and help you or anyone else out as running on rubber is not anything like running on foams

Brian


----------



## tafog

Kieth: I know Ron, Corey and I will be there after that I believe some others have expressed intrest but I would not say for sure. see you Saturday...

Brian: Thanks for the info I am running JRXS now and have decided to run only foams until after Indoor Champs, then I will try again with the rubber.

Tracey


----------



## Xpressman

tafog said:


> Brian: Thanks for the info I am running JRXS now and have decided to run only foams until after Indoor Champs, then I will try again with the rubber.
> 
> Tracey


Unfortunately all I have to say is ebay...as it appears all the factory guys are running the prototype with the motor in the back.


----------



## airborn

Ebay Shmebay!! I like the four month old new old JRXS on rubber tires just the way it is. And i am very angery at Losi for producing a car then making my brand new car old. 

Any way I see no need for the new set up my JRXS works very well.

seth


----------



## Xpressman

airborn said:


> Ebay Shmebay!! I like the four month old new old JRXS on rubber tires just the way it is. And i am very angery at Losi for producing a car then making my brand new car old.
> 
> Any way I see no need for the new set up my JRXS works very well.
> 
> seth


I can't believe Losi did it so fast with the "new" car. Seams like they never put in the time and would rather just keep building a new car. The setup I posted was more for a TC3 as I remember Tracy having one way back when.


----------



## smoothie

Hey Tracey, I think my dad and I would run foam stock touring car on Tuesdays if you are interested. If we get a couple other people I'm sure we could get a heat together. I'm with you on this whole concept. It's to unpredictable. FOAM tire=carpet RUBBER tire=dirt 
Later,
Kyle


----------



## kgwomack

Brian, Tracy is running the JRXS but I have the new FT TC4, it's a nice car but the setup is still in the works. My OLD TC3 was pretty good on rubber, compared to the TC4 but it's still early. I have done alot of testing on the car and have come to the conclusion that you can go too soft. I have tried all of the spring combinations that I could think of, and have decided that if the suspension is as soft as most people say should be run, the car really hooks off power. When coming off the staight into the sweeper the weight is transfered too much causing the car to get out of shape. stiffer springs and slightly thicker oil help this, with alittle loss of overall traction. But stiffer is also better in the chacine. To soft, and the car gets out of shape because of the side to side weight transfer being slow. I went from Blue and Silver springs to purple front and copper rear springs and dropped 3 tenths. I guess what I am saying is that there is alot of work and testing to be done, to get it right. The car is improving every day that I run it.

Karl


----------



## C. Oldfield

Xpressman said:


> I can't believe Losi did it so fast with the "new" car. Seams like they never put in the time and would rather just keep building a new car. The setup I posted was more for a TC3 as I remember Tracy having one way back when.


What oil would you use with that setup?

Chris


----------



## C. Oldfield

The thing I like about rubber over foam is that you have to drive the car. You have to be smooth you just can't rip it all the time.


----------



## Xpressman

C. Oldfield said:


> What oil would you use with that setup?
> 
> Chris


I would start off 30wt. all the way around with #2 pistons. If you feel the front end dumps over to fast then go to 40wt. in the front.

Also if you are running a TC3 put the rear tower on the front with the shocks mounted on the inner most hole on the tower. On the front arms mount the shock on the outer most hole. This is the only time you want to use the outer most hole on the front arms. The inner of the tire might rub the bottom of the shock a lil but it shouldn't do it to the point that it binds.

Brian


----------



## Xpressman

C. Oldfield said:


> The thing I like about rubber over foam is that you have to drive the car. You have to be smooth you just can't rip it all the time.


And that is the biggest thing is to remember that in the heat of the battle not to over drive the car.


----------



## C. Oldfield

Brian

Thanks for the info I will give it a try.

Chris


----------



## Xpressman

C. Oldfield said:


> Brian
> 
> Thanks for the info I will give it a try.
> 
> Chris


Let me know if you need anything else...being unemployeed I seam to know everything these days....lol


----------



## tafog

Brian: this car will not make <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0>. I feel like this car is going to be good for me on foam I have driven it and like it better than any other I have tried. 

now the rubber tire thing is just not for me I want to drive guled, pined haha  something close to a 12th scale, we all like that on rails feelling. I just believe that rubber will not feel that way. Karl, Seth and others are running well I would say when running with them I am not far off, or as fast as they have been and I am not happy with the car. no big deal, just one guy. I need to run foam for now until after Cleveland so thats what I will do.

Smoothie: we can run on Tuesday night and Sundays we should have at least 5 guys though because many nights I would only get 2 runs 1 heat and main due to closing the hobby shop it just works best for me to miss that second heat. Sundays we should get the foam thing going maybe Karl will put that TC3 into service and show us whats up... that sounds fun to me..

-Tracey


----------



## cory30

Chris,
Do you want to go to the planet next week? Barron and I are going to go.


Cory,


----------



## Guest

So what everybody running tomorrow? Foams or rubbers?


----------



## kgwomack

I'm planning on running rubber. Maybe some 1/12 th scale. 

Karl


----------



## C. Oldfield

Cory

I'm in give me a call when you have time.

Chris


----------



## smoothie

Hey guys, I have decided to get out of the hobby for awhile due to time constraints. I have a ton of brand new equipment as well as a lot of high end, lightly used equipment for sale. Here is a link for the first part that I am selling: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=126013 . If you would like to call me my phone # is 419-230-0366 for a faster answer. I have a ton of stuff not listed yet either. If you have basic questions email at [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## kgwomack

Hey, Hope to see you all at the track today. Lets have a great turn out for tc.

Karl


----------



## smoothie

If you guys want to take a look at what I have for sale, if there is enough interest, I could meet you at the track. Take a look!! See ya


----------



## Hustler

Hey Trash, you have PM...


-Sean


----------



## wallyworld

Great to be back with you guys. Thanks for the great turnout tuesday. I can't wait to get my Mustang on the track next week. Congradulations to the winners tuesday. http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/raceway102505.html


----------



## smoothie

Anybody need a new set of CS-27's. I used them one race weekend there. $25.00 shipped.


----------



## fiveothis

*sunday race times*

Can someone tell me what time they race on Sundays????
Thanks


----------



## sheath

Noon on Sundays


----------



## Hustler

fiveothis said:


> Can someone tell me what time they race on Sundays????
> Thanks


Doors open at 9AM, racing starts at noon. We also race onroad on Tuesday nights. Racing starts at 7PM on Tuesdays.

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

Wow, another Tuesday night of shakin' it at Summit!! Subterfuge, deceit, mayhem, blood, carnage, animal sacrifice... all capped off with wings and beer. And that was just what I did! We didn't even make it to Showgirls, but still got a show... This sure is going to be a memorable season if we continue on this path. 

On a side note, Dale, please consider making the soft walls about 3 feet higher, or maybe just drape some throw pillows over the wall. I won't be trying Eric on the high side of the sweeper anymore, but someone else might not learn from my mistake.

Had a great time brothers, thanks!

-Sean


----------



## sheath

You miss one night, you miss a lot!

Wish I could have been there! I'll be there next week... and the next... and the next... and.............


----------



## wallyworld

Hustler said:


> On a side note, Dale, please consider making the soft walls about 3 feet higher, or maybe just drape some throw pillows over the wall. I won't be trying Eric on the high side of the sweeper anymore, but someone else might not learn from my mistake.
> 
> Had a great time brothers, thanks!
> 
> -Sean


 Beware of Team Toyota! :jest: You should have seen what happened to his teamate the first two laps. I thought we were going to have to scoop his car up in pieces then he wound up coming back to get second place. Nerves of steel dude.


----------



## TrashMan

*Achtung!!! Womack and Mercedes take early lead and lead*

Standings can be found here...

http://www.geocities.com/madtrashman/


----------



## kgwomack

Breadsticks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You mean Bratwurscht, Potato salad, dumplings and of course German Beer :thumbsup: 

Great night of racing. Had fun. The FT TC4 is really starting to show it's true self and is getting much better. 

Not a bad day when you win a race, drink beer and have someone walk up and out of the blue show you her T*#%ies. Cool.

Trashman, double check the results. B Maroney is Team Mercedes Driver.

Karl :wave:


----------



## airborn

well Karl you would have not been able to let that TC4 shine if I had not plowed the way for you. LOL.

seth


----------



## Hustler

airborn said:


> well Karl you would have not been able to let that TC4 shine if I had not plowed the way for you. LOL.
> 
> seth


You weren't plowing, you were a pinball... being one of the cars that parked you, I should know. Team Breadsticks should split their winnings with me. Sorry you had to pay for my misbehaving car Seth.

-Sean


----------



## kgwomack

Sean, I'll split the winnings with you, 1/2 oz lead for me and 1/2 oz for you. Sounds good to me.

Karl,
Team Mercedes :wave:


----------



## kgwomack

Sethro, my plan worked, I was within 1 to 2 feet of you for the first 15 laps, I knew if you hit anything that I would just drive right by you. It looked pretty cool racing that close. I predict that this will be the way this whole series will run. Good close racing.

Karl, 
Team Mercedes :wave:


----------



## airborn

All crashes a side I had a great time Tuesday. and to all that hit me and i hit them: SORRY!

I hope so karl because that is what makes for fun racing.

seth
team ZINK look out or Ill Zoink yah.


----------



## airborn

hey Scott what happend to the lap times for the GT A main?

seth


----------



## sheath

The PC was giving Dale fits on Tuesday... it would not print the heat results automatically, and a the end of the night, it would not save the results in a single file. He had to save all the races separately. When I came in on Thursday to check it out, I went ahead hit 'start race' to run another race, and see if it would do it for me. In the process, that race I ran, overlayed the A-main Speed GT race stats. I basically got the finishing order from Trashman's web page of the series standings. I should have saved all the race data before I started experimenting with the scoring system.
I went in today(Friday) and got things straightened out with the PC.
We can fix the 2-page print problem easily, too. I just don't know if the change needs to be done each race day, or if it can be made permanent.


----------



## TrashMan

I have a copy of the three main results for GT. You are welcome to borrow them.


----------



## tafog

Note to all FtWayne racers who plan on going to the CRL #2 the Location of this race has been change to Toledo Halo Hobbies. This is the same track that we ran round #1
it seems that the Lansing track does not have a lease in place for the building. so if you plan to go check out the CRL thread 

Sunday Onroad doors open 9am racing 12 noon I hope you all can come out and enjoy another great day of close racing, I am sure that the compitition level will step up a notch or two this weekend and in future weeks... 

-Tracey


----------



## airborn

hey Matt will you have the number stickers for GT on Tuesday? 

seth


----------



## Guest

tafog said:


> Note to all FtWayne racers who plan on going to the CRL #2 the Location of this race has been change to Toledo Halo Hobbies. This is the same track that we ran round #1
> it seems that the Lansing track does not have a lease in place for the building. so if you plan to go check out the CRL thread.


Anybody from the Fort heading out to this race?
David


----------



## kartracer4

is there going to be any rubber tire touring car or gt raceing at all on tuesday


adam


----------



## tafog

Sunday 11-6-05 Due to Power outage we did not race, although Ron and I set up the track in the dark. this layout may be used again next Sunday. Some of the out of town racers came all this way and we did not get to race. we stayed until noon then called it a day. Oh after we left the power came back on that's the way it goes...

Dave: Yes a few locals will make the trip to the CRL#2 (Toledo) at the 1st race we had 7 make the trip, we all had a good time lot's of great racing. remember CRL does not run any rubber tire classes only 12th stock, 19t and mod, Touring stock, 19t and mod classes for this serise. Summit raceway will hold a CRL race in Jan. 06...

-Tracey


----------



## wallyworld

kartracer4 said:


> is there going to be any rubber tire touring car or gt raceing at all on tuesday
> 
> 
> adam


 Speed GT and 1/12 scale races every tuesday. Formula 1 races 2nd and 4th tuesdays of month only.


----------



## rctazmanmc

tafog said:


> Dave: Yes a few locals will make the trip to the CRL#2 (Toledo) at the 1st race we had 7 make the trip, we all had a good time lot's of great racing. remember CRL does not run any rubber tire classes only 12th stock, 19t and mod, Touring stock, 19t and mod classes for this serise. Summit raceway will hold a CRL race in Jan. 06...
> -Tracey


Glas you guys liked Halo for the first race. That I know of they changed the track and we ran on it this weekend but looks as if they will change it again. It was great for 1/12 scale but a little rough - demo - for the touring cars and some people were requesting a change. Grip was just as good as the last race and I switched to trc tires on my 1/12 scale and could not believe the difference.

I believe Josh will be opening up the other store front for more pit space. The more that comes the better.

I can not wait to come run your track. I visited a friend that lived out there (Fort Wayne) the last few years and never brought my gear. Always checking your site out and posts also.

See ya later,

mc

"Back To Basics Racing"


----------



## Guest

tafog said:


> Sunday 11-6-05 Due to Power outage we did not race, although Ron and I set up the track in the dark. this layout may be used again next Sunday. Some of the out of town racers came all this way and we did not get to race. we stayed until noon then called it a day. Oh after we left the power came back on that's the way it goes...
> 
> Dave: Yes a few locals will make the trip to the CRL#2 (Toledo) at the 1st race we had 7 make the trip, we all had a good time lot's of great racing. remember CRL does not run any rubber tire classes only 12th stock, 19t and mod, Touring stock, 19t and mod classes for this serise. Summit raceway will hold a CRL race in Jan. 06...
> 
> -Tracey


I wanna make the trip but my tires on my Mazda are way bad. Anybody willing to car pool? LOL


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

I believe there will be more than enough to make a class of GT this Tuesday.


----------



## C. Oldfield

I think all three Audi cars will be there.


----------



## sheath

I'll be there tonight... but I just realized that I'm down to only 1 19 turn motor, and I'll need it for F1. Down to 2 Audi drivers. There should be plenty of Speed GT cars running.


----------



## The Commish

*2005 - 2006*

The first night of the 2005-2006 Summit F1 points series is tonight. So far, I have heard from Ferrari, Toyota, Team Red Bull, Renault, and BAR Honda. Please PM your entries, team name, and drivers for the '05-'06 Summit F1 points series. There will be two drops allowed, so it isn't too late to get the season started.

Sincerely,

Vic Mackey


----------



## Guest

It was pretty fun to run 1/12th last night. It was my 1st time with a new car. Looking forward to it again. :thumbsup:


----------



## wallyworld

Comercial filming went great. Channel 55 should start running it next week. Thanks to everyone that showed up to help out.


----------



## Brad Mergy

I can't help but think that we are missing something with our Speed GT series?


----------



## Hustler

Brad Mergy said:


> I can't help but think that we are missing something with our Speed GT series?


Let me guess what happened here. You asked those two flag holders if they would like to see your long tube header? ...and then after they stopped laughing at you, you took the picture? Just a wild guess...

-Sean


----------



## Rich Chang

Ya know, I thought the same thing about the "long tube header" on the side of the car, but figured I'd be a good boy. 

Brad, is that your new race car?

-Rich


----------



## Brad Mergy

WOW, I completely overlooked the header stickers I guess I wasn't looking at the car too much, Ya know that whole seen one vette seen them all thing 

How's it going Rich?

Here's the big toy car


----------



## wallyworld

Check it out Karl.http://www.mlpmotorsports.net/


----------



## Hustler

*Brad's little lie...*

Unfortunately for you Brad, I spoofed your IP address and found this unedited picture on your hard drive. I think you have some explaining to do...


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

http://markus.smugmug.com/Track%20Day%20&%20Automotive%20Photos/126043


----------



## Tim Stamper

Hustler said:


> Unfortunately for you Brad, I spoofed your IP address and found this unedited picture on your hard drive. I think you have some explaining to do...


Pretty decent cut and paste job.

The lawn could be a little cleaner, but the track looks pretty darn good.

TS


----------



## Xpressman

Hustler said:


> Unfortunately for you Brad, I spoofed your IP address and found this unedited picture on your hard drive. I think you have some explaining to do...


How much chicken and beer did you go through to figure it out? hahaha


----------



## Hustler

Xpressman said:


> How much chicken and beer did you go through to figure it out? hahaha


I know YOU aren't acting like your smart...



Tim Stamper said:


> Pretty decent cut and paste job.
> 
> The lawn could be a little cleaner, but the track looks pretty darn good.
> 
> TS


MS Digital Image Suite 10 Pro, even Brian might be able to use it. It would have been better, but I kept giggling...

-Sean


----------



## Xpressman

Hustler said:


> It would have been better, but I kept giggling...
> 
> -Sean


Most lilttle girls do...


----------



## Hustler

Xpressman said:


> Most little girls do...


You are simply creepy. Stop hanging around the elementary schools.


----------



## Tim Stamper

Xpressman said:


> How much chicken and beer did you go through to figure it out? hahaha


 

2 legs, 2 breasts and a 6 pack.

Tim


----------



## TrashMan

Speed GT Results and Standings, are now posted.

www.geocities.com/madtrashman


----------



## Hustler

Tim Stamper said:


> 2 legs, 2 breasts and a 6 pack.
> 
> Tim


...and her name was...


----------



## kgwomack

Is anyone interested in racing on Sunday. Due to the Cleveland warmup and Cleveland indoor champs Tracy and others won't be running. But if alot of people want to run we will run but if there is no response we probably won't run. Please, post intentions.

Karl


----------



## Hustler

I was planning on showing up, considering I won't be around for the next month...


-Sean


----------



## tafog

Hustler: I will be at Summit Sunday I have the chassis that you wanted. 
also I will open sunday for racing but no racing for me I have to finish prep. on both cars and pack some stuff. My plans have changed some what so I will not be leaving until Tuesday for Cleveland I will be working Monday as normal...

I hope to see lots of racers Sunday 

-Tracey


----------



## airborn

sorry guys I have a family dinner to go to, out of town. I wanted to hang with yah but it wont happen. I bet Matt & Eric will be there?

seth


----------



## Hustler

tafog said:


> Hustler: I will be at Summit Sunday I have the chassis that you wanted.
> also I will open sunday for racing but no racing for me I have to finish prep. on both cars and pack some stuff. My plans have changed some what so I will not be leaving until Tuesday for Cleveland I will be working Monday as normal...
> 
> I hope to see lots of racers Sunday
> 
> -Tracey


Rock on Tracey! Good deal. How about it Trash, you, Jim and Eric planning on Sunday?

-Sean


----------



## TrashMan

I will be there on Sunday, I know that Trash Daddy will be getting back from vacation on Sunday and won't be there. I'll call the brother. Hopefully we will have some others as well. Will bring the TC3 and the 12th scale.

Matt


----------



## wallyworld

Dudes! The results from tuesday are posted. http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/raceway112205.html Happy thanksgiving, see you guys next tuesday.


----------



## sheath

Click the link below to get the flyer for our 4th Annual New Year's Day Race.

http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/Newyears2006.pdf


----------



## tafog

Ok guys now that we are back and rested. racing on sunday is back for a week, But then we have a week again that we will not race. that day the track will be used for a Oval State serise race I will post more info and date as soon as the F.I.A(Dale) gets me that or posts it I am sure its on the web site. 

I would like to see some foam touring car racing on Sundays. so gear up and come play. with the New Years race and CRL race we will be having some not so local guys rolling into town and I would like to have a good group of locals to represent our track both of these races will draw lots of top level drivers and I have sevral drivers including recent U.S. INDOOR CHAMPS winners that have expressed intrest in coming to these events.

Sunday Doors open 9am track will be open no later than 9:30am racing starts at 12noon. 

see ya Sunday 

-Tracey


----------



## airborn

in regards to last night....YES!


----------



## kgwomack

Just a note to Matt and Scott. Shane Snyder is now officially a Team Mercedes driver. He got his body done, and ran it last night.

Karl


----------



## wallyworld

kgwomack said:


> Just a note to Matt and Scott. Shane Snyder is now officially a Team Mercedes driver. He got his body done, and ran it last night.
> 
> Karl


 Got it in the computor last night after we were done Karl. Thanks.


----------



## wallyworld

Results are posted http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/raceway112005.html. Seth Barrand's big bad vette won the A main Speed GT while Gary Meredith held off a charging Dennis Anderson to win the 1/12 scale race. Once again Verlin won the $25 gift for Atomic Hobbies and Travis won the Wrestle Mania tickets (sorry Seth). Don't forget on-road this sunday and Speed GT points race again next tuesday. :wave:


----------



## rickardracing

Could anyone tell me how the hotels in the immediate area of the track are? I will be coming for the crl race on Jan.20 and I would prefer not to stay in a [email protected]*t hole. I went and raced at the holloween classic in Cleveland two years ago and one of the hotels they had on their flyer ended up being in a real bad area. Hooker heaven, drugs being dealt in the parking lot....and that's where my reservations were for. Not a very nice place to park a car and walk to your room with exspensive racing equipment in your hands. Thanks for any assistance.

Randy Rickard Sr.


----------



## TrashMan

In honor of all of his Podium finishes in rubber tire classes (F1, GT and Nastruck) Seth Barrand shall henceforth and soforth be known as "The Rubber"

All hail "The Rubber"

Standings are posted.

www.geocities.com/madtrashman


----------



## airborn

LOL! I love it.

hey if thats true then you are glue and what ever you say bounces off me and sticks to you.

man you did a great job with the sound. You are a funny guy.


----------



## convikt

How many fistfights at the $$$ race last Saturday?


----------



## C. Oldfield

airborn said:


> in regards to last night....YES!


Seth

I agree it was a good night.


----------



## C. Oldfield

Matt 
What of your actions or behavior would lead someone to think your fifteen.


----------



## wallyworld

convikt said:


> How many fistfights at the $$$ race last Saturday?


 None, just some great racing. Hey! I did see an RC car get assaulted tuesday night though.


----------



## TrashMan

Vehicular Assault


----------



## airborn

yeah, and that car just got pounded in the bag, then kicked in the butt.

No love for the TC4


----------



## pimpedaccord

rickardracing said:


> Hooker heaven, drugs being dealt in the parking lot....


Cool, did you buy anything? Where was this again? Sean's in too.


----------



## Hustler

pimpedaccord said:


> rickardracing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hooker heaven, drugs being dealt in the parking lot....
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, did you buy anything? Where was this again? Sean's in too.
Click to expand...

Now THIS is how a guy gets a rep... but, yeah, I'm in...

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld

rickardracing said:


> Could anyone tell me how the hotels in the immediate area of the track are? I will be coming for the crl race on Jan.20 and I would prefer not to stay in a [email protected]*t hole. I went and raced at the holloween classic in Cleveland two years ago and one of the hotels they had on their flyer ended up being in a real bad area. Hooker heaven, drugs being dealt in the parking lot....and that's where my reservations were for. Not a very nice place to park a car and walk to your room with exspensive racing equipment in your hands. Thanks for any assistance.
> 
> Randy Rickard Sr.


 One exit north of the 109 exit for our raceway are some nice motels with Cracker Barrel and other restuarants right there also. Looking forward to racing with you and the others from out of town Randy.


----------



## Xpressman

Some one tell Ben to check his PMs.


----------



## tafog

Ben who?


----------



## wallyworld

Tuesday results are posted. http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/raceway120605.html


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

got it.


Xpressman said:


> Some one tell Ben to check his PMs.


----------



## Impdog

what tire sauce is allowed at summit? thanks


----------



## airborn

any traction compound that is offerd on the R/C market is ok to run at summit.


----------



## kgwomack

Hey Trashman,
Have you updated the points for the GT series?

Karl


----------



## BenPuterbaugh

Even Diesel fuel?



airborn said:


> any traction compound that is offerd on the R/C market is ok to run at summit.


----------



## airborn

uhhm Traction compound for carpet use. Thank you Ben.

seth


----------



## wallyworld

Click here for the thread on the new years race.http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=130371


----------



## Guest

What point series is tomorrow? Speed GT or 1/12? Just wanna double check...


----------



## wallyworld

1/12 & F1 for points, Speed GT to race also.


----------



## tafog

Onroad program starts at 12Noon
-Tracey


----------



## wallyworld

This will be the same or a similer track that will be used for tuesday night. Track will be set up for oval Thurs 22 & Fri 23 though.


----------



## TrashMan

GT Points Standings are finally updated. Sorry about the long delay. 

www.geocities.com/madtrashman


----------



## airborn

thats ok Matt we know you are busy takeing out the trash.

Great job Matt!

seth


----------



## wallyworld

Great turnout for on-road this week! 40 entries in all plus cars practicing monday. :thumbsup: Thanks for all the help and support so far, hopefully we can keep it growing.


----------



## sheath

Dale,
Don't delete any of the results from the scoring system until I return from sunny Florida. I'll get them copied and posted when I get back.

Scott


----------



## airborn

F1 points chase.

Race# 1 2 3 4 5 6

1. S Barrand (Red Bull) 10 9 10 29

2. E Reinoehl (Toyota) 9 10 9 28

3. S Heath (Bar) 6 8 7 21

4. D Monroe (Ferrari) 8 7 5 20

5. M Reinoehl (Toyota) 5 6 8 19

6. S Snyder (Ferrari) 7 5 6 18

7. S Bushnell (Bar) 4 0 0 4


TEAM #

1. Toyota 14 16 17 47

2. Ferrari 15 12 11 38

3. Red Bull 10 9 10 29

4. Bar 10 8 7 25

it didnt work the way I wanted it to. the last # is the cumlitive number of all your weekly points


----------



## airborn

I am woking for the Commish now and wanted to get a change made for this season. One point for T.Q. The Commish likes the idea but has had some negitive feed back on it. If you race F1 please feel free to let me know how you feel about the T.Q. Point.

Also points are 10-1 team points count for both drivers. We will have six races and a drop then six more races and a drop.  So 12 races with 2 drops.

let me know any concerns you have.

seth (the new advisore to the Commish)


----------



## Hustler

airborn said:


> I am working for the Commish now and wanted to get a change made for this season. One point for T.Q. The Commish likes the idea but has had some negitive feed back on it. If you race F1 please feel free to let me know how you feel about the T.Q. Point.
> 
> Also points are 10-1 team points count for both drivers. We will have six races and a drop then six more races and a drop. So 12 races with 2 drops.
> 
> let me know any concerns you have.
> 
> seth (the new advisore to the Commish)


Vic Mackey (The Commish) called me last night and said he felt you would do a good job with Summit's F1 deal. Unfortunately, I have been low on time and patience lately. Vic is a good guy and will do what it takes to get this job done. I am sure you will serve F1 better than I was able to this season. Good luck Seth!

-Sean


----------



## Hustler

*F1*

Check this out... eBay! 







 item # 6023724781 ... Maybe someone has finally made an aftermarket F201 chassis that doesn't have a built in tweak? Maybe we also still believe in Santa Claus?










-Sean


----------



## TrashMan

GT Points are updated. Congratulation Brad on... everything.

www.geocities.com/madtrashman


----------



## wallyworld

Thanks Matt. A lot of great racing tuesday night. Don't forget we race F1, 1/12, and Speed GT next tuesday.


----------



## wallyworld

New Years on-road race we will be giving away 22 trophies plus door prizes.


----------



## sportpak

*GT points question.*

I'm curious about the GT points update. If I recall, Team Phil's Hobby didn't even compete in a main due to breakage, yet the "weeks points" column has them down as collecting two points. It's all in fun, I don't want to be "that guy", but I ran well in the B, and never collected points for our team.


----------



## airborn

Ok guys the Commish lit a fire under my #$% after he saw what Matt was doing for the GT class and soforth so hear it is F1 points own web paige....


www.geocities.com/yeahbutitsmesethbarrand/summitf1points121305

I even put toggle pics up, so run your curser over the pics and see the flip pic. I want to start takeing pics of the 1-3 winners so i can put them up on the web.


seth
(well i hope VIC likes it)


----------



## TrashMan

If there are ever any questions or corrections to the points please forward me a message over hobbytalk and I will be happy to make corrections.

Sportpak please let me know who should be receiving what points and I will review it.

Matt


----------



## Brad Mergy

Edited: never know when someone from the HR department does a search on your name


----------



## wallyworld

MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS! Looking forward to the big week of On-road racing next week. Congradulations on a great night of racing Brad. :thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

Matt

Sorry man, I'm the last guy wanting to stir things up. I just thought of it when I was looking through here. It wasn't professional on my part. Sorry.

Ben


----------



## Guest

Hey guys what's Tues.? Speed Gt or 1/12 points series?
Merry Xmas Everyone!
David


----------



## squeeker138

1/12th


----------



## tafog

Ok Onroad racers The track is setup and well stay road course until Jan 3rd this layout may change before the New Years day race and this Tuesday 12/27 will be a 12th scale and F1 points night although GT cars are welcome but no points. Track will be open 12 noon until 9pm everyday closed Wednesday as normal Satruday 10am open until 6 I believe for more info Call the track 260.471.2722 

-Tracey


----------



## TrashMan

Brad, 
Not sure what these feelings are you talk about. I appologize about the team name and will fix it this week. You did change teams, from BMW to Subaru. Ben did finish second behind you his team mate. The rules don't allow you to score points for 2 teams at the same time. And you, Ben and Schmidt are all running X-Rays. 

Any way I'm flattered by your interest but I just don't go that way... Not that there is anything wrong with that.

Matt


----------



## airborn

F1 guys hear are the updated points

www.geocities.com/yeahbutitsmesethbarrand/summitf1points122705

Big News........

F1 points race will end on 01-10-2006 that Tuesday will be the last points race for F1. That will give us Five races and one drop. best four out of five.

We will not start a new point race for F1.

seth


----------



## wallyworld

Trophies are in. There are 22 trophies in all and they are a material that I think is very tastefully done so they will look great on any shelf. Trophies and door prizes will be furnished by* Zimmerman Escavating *also* Nicks Hobby Shop* helping with door prizes. Raceway and hobby shop will be open at 9am till 5pm saturday New Years Eve. You can click here for raceday information. http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/Newyears2006.pdf See everyone this weekend. :hat:


----------



## kgwomack

Everyone ready for GT tonight?

Karl


----------



## airborn

You bet!

have you fixed your car?

seth


----------



## sheath

Results from the New Year's Day race will be up Tuesday afternoon. Technical problems with a floppy disk are causing the delay.
There are photos of the top finishers from the New Year's Day Race up on the website. Missing names and place finishes will be filled in when the results go up.


----------



## davidl

Thanks to Dale and the Summit crew for a very nice New Years Day. Congratulations. You had the schedule on time the entire day. That was great. Also, good to see some people from other locations that came over to run.


----------



## wallyworld

Thanks for the great turnout tuesday, 32 entries in all. Good to see Monti Panzika make it up from Indy that night. Thanks to the guys that helped out also. Results:http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/raceway010306.html Don't forget on-road racing this sunday.


----------



## TrashMan

Thanks to all of you who forwarded you letter to me regarding The Rubber. There is a link to them in the results page.

The Speed GT Points standings are now posted

www.geocities.com/madtrashman

Matt


----------



## airborn

your killing me! It just hurts.

seth


----------



## wallyworld

I've known the Rubber-Barrand-Man for some time now and while most of the things in that letter are just as confusing as he is when I talk with him I do believe them to be whereever and whatnot to be somewhat true sometimes I think anyway if you know what I mean. :freak:


----------



## wallyworld

*Saturday January 21 CRL Race at Summit Raceway.* Thee on-road race event of the year for Summit Raceway. Thanks to some of the local racers helping to get this race we've been fortunate enough to receive a date for this series. There will be a non-points class offered for speed GT ($5 going toward door prizes and $10 for entry fee) for those that don't have foam tires or don't want to run the other touring car classes for other reasons. Info on the CRL can be found at http://onroadracing.com/crl/ and a flyer for this race is on PDF file at http://onroadracing.com/crl/content/schedule/crl_race4_2005.pdf . Hopefully we will get a strong local turnout and the new guys can experience this race event. :wave:


----------



## mcastor11

Guys I have some questions:

Its been Ummmm, since 1989 the last time i did On-road 12th scale. Is there a good turn out for this on Sundays?
Is this just for the winter?

Basically, I have been doing Dirt Oval at M&M in Lafy. Im dont want to get into carpet oval. Looking at maybe 12th scale On-road. Any advice....lol


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Sorry to jump on your thread, Ft. Wayne guys, but I was out of onroad for a long time and came back. My advice... did you run an Associated 1/12th scale car back then? If so, go buy the Associated 12L4, run the batteries to the back (there are flipable slots now for front or back positioning), put in the thick 0.75 t-bar, front springs 0.20, a thin motor washer under the front of the t-bar, purple front tires and white or grey rears and a Parma speed 8 body. The cars really haven't changed much. You'll be surprised how many set up tricks you'll remember. Alot of racers even use the old school associated front end on the car. Just my $.02.

There are quite a few fast 1/12th scale racers in FTW. They'll all have good advice too.

The Carpet Racing League is coming to town on 1/21, so get your stuff and why not get back on the 1/12th scale horse at a semi big race.  

Keith


----------



## Hustler

mcastor11,
The setup Keith described really hasn't changed a lick in 10 years. We have a larger 12th scale group on Sundays and a smaller group on Tuesday nights. There is a wide range of experience levels, with many at both ends of the spectrum. We ACTIVELY encourage people to come join us, and I (or someone with more talent) would be more than happy to help you get your operation off the ground. I just started back last year after several years off and found a lot of help and good times. Stop by on Sunday, if you can... 

-Sean


----------



## mcastor11

The last one I had was a corraly(?) 12...Ran a I cant even remember the 1/10th scale car..lol

I will see If I can get one together by then. I like the looks of the CRC cars. With the packs in the back, instead of saddle packs. But the On-Road runs every Sunday?


----------



## fergie

mcastor11,

If you use to race in the fort some of us may know you! Who are you? If you have alot of questions you can send me a private message and I'll give you my phone number. Come out this sunday and check us out. We will help you all we can!!

Thanks, Ron Ferguson.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

And Fergie knows a ton about the CRC cars. That's a good choice too.


----------



## mcastor11

Ill start looking around for one. Probley wont get serious until after the first part of Feb. Big Dirt Oval race back east..lol Be about the time you all get back from the birds. Whats usally to run 4 cell stock or 19t or mod. I have all 3. Its been along time, but im sure it will come back to me..lol

Guys thank you for all the info. I do look forward to running some with you. Ill get started soon. Tires and all. I dont have a prefernce in cars. I just want to be able to rotate my packs. All mine are 6 cells. I fiquer I can take out 2 and just swap them around. Or just get 4 cells.LOL


----------



## Guest

Hey everybody, 1/12th point series this Tuesday, correct? Been on a two week break and wanna make sure I bring the right car. LOL


----------



## airborn

ok guys this is it, the last F1 points night at Summit. Its almost a bitter sweet good by.

see you tuesday.

seth


----------



## sheath

This tuesday is 1/12 scale points night and F1 points night.


----------



## mcastor11

Couple more questions then Ill quit for a bit...

How much longer is the On-Road season?

What tires do I need for 12th scale...

Im gonna get a car the 2nd week of Feb. Would like to have it good to go when I get there...lol 

Still leaning towards the CRC car....The Red is cool...lol


----------



## airborn

hear is the last race points for F1.

www.geocities.com/yeahbutitsmesethbarrand/summitf1points011006

seth


----------



## wallyworld

mcastor11 said:


> Couple more questions then Ill quit for a bit...
> 
> How much longer is the On-Road season?
> 
> What tires do I need for 12th scale...
> 
> Im gonna get a car the 2nd week of Feb. Would like to have it good to go when I get there...lol
> 
> Still leaning towards the CRC car....The Red is cool...lol


 We run indoors through the end of april. For info on the 1/12 cars call our speed shop at 483-3939 and talk to Tracy or contact Ferguson.


----------



## airborn

ok hear is the end of season F1 paige 

www.geocities.com/yeahbutitsmesethbarrand/endresults



let me know what you guys think?

except you Matt.

seth


----------



## wallyworld

Great job Seth. Is that Al Borlen in the flannel shirt holding the Ferrari? I qualified 2nd for the main race but just couldn't get the timeing down on the moving barriers. Thats why I never try to walk and chew gum at the same time! :tongue:


----------



## Hustler

Here's a new paint job for you Seth...


----------



## airborn

I like that!


----------



## TrashMan

Revenge of The Rubber
The GT Standings have been updated and can be found at...
www.geocities.com/madtrashman
You will notice in the driver points that the second drop has been assessed.


----------



## Keith Billanti

Great race today! Great track.. hope i make it over there again 

KB


----------



## Hustler

Toy cars, wings and beer. So Happy It's Tuesday... C ya' there, blizzard or not.


-Sean


----------



## Hustler

Last night's Snake Race was almost as rough as the 12th A main! Shane has a mean streak! He just stood there laughing as he hacked me repeatedly. I must have passed him 4 times cleanly, just to have him whale on my door a few corners later. That was great, but the pay back will come...

The first Tuesday night Snake Race sponsored by Zimmerman Destruction was a hoot. Mark's launch off of the driver's stand ramp was classic!!! I'll pay $10 to anyone who knocks Karl down the next time he runs onto the track to marshall himself. This is going to get uglier before it's done. Foam tire, mod TC3 with spiked aluminum bumpers and a spring on the front to get off of the walls. There will be chaos...

-Sean


----------



## Greg Anthony

fergie said:


> Ron Ferguson.


Ron,

E-mail me [email protected]


----------



## mcastor11

What time dose the track open on Sundays and about what time do you all get done? I did get a car, now just to fiquer out when to come up.


----------



## wallyworld

mcastor11 said:


> What time dose the track open on Sundays and about what time do you all get done? I did get a car, now just to fiquer out when to come up.


 Track opens at 9am and racing starts at 12pm. Should be done racing around 5pm. Usually have a very strong turnout of 1/12 scale.


----------



## airborn

GT this Tuesday!


----------



## wallyworld

The Mustang will be ready dude.


----------



## wallyworld

(Just thought I would slip this in.) Carpet stadium truck and buggy racing starts this friday at Summit Raceway. The first two fridays there will be no entry fee, racing will be for free. Starting febuary 17 entry fees will be $10.00. Doors open at 12pm and racing will start at 7pm. All electric 1/10 and 1/18 scale stadium trucks, buggies and Monster trucks are welcome. Be prepared for jumps and rough terrain and a lot of fun. See ya at the track and be ready to R-U-M-B-L-E! :wave:


----------



## sheath

Remeber, Tuesday February 7th will be a Speed GT Points night. There were 5 Tuesdays in January, so even though Jan. 31 was a GT points night, the 7th will be also.


----------



## TrashMan

Last Week's Results are posted.

www.geocities.com/madtrashman

Darn The Rubber


----------



## TrashMan

Also for anyone interested we will be racing "GTR" on the PC at Summit Raceway on Friday night. We will try to start at about 6:00 and start the final race about 7:45. We will have a short warm up race using stock Porsche GT3-RS's and then have a 1 hour race using any car with custom setup's. Last night Walmart on US 37 had 4 copies of the game for about $22. Please bring your own Computer and make sure your computers are running Window's XP, GTR and have 100 mbps LAN installed. See you guys there. Send me a PM if you have any questions. I will check them in the evenings.

The cost to participate is the standard $7 practice fee.

Matt


----------



## Hustler

Trashoehl said:


> Also for anyone interested we will be racing "GTR" on the PC at Summit Raceway on Friday night. We will try to start at about 6:00 and start the final race about 7:45. We will have a short warm up race using stock Porsche GT3-RS's and then have a 1 hour race using any car with custom setup's. Last night Walmart on US 37 had 4 copies of the game for about $22. Please bring your own Computer and make sure your computers are running Window's XP, GTR and have 100 mbps LAN installed. See you guys there. Send me a PM if you have any questions. I will check them in the evenings.
> 
> The cost to participate is the standard $7 practice fee.
> 
> Matt


 ... and don't forget GTL and GPL for that matter. Also, as if the organizer might have forgotten, we have a GT points night tonight! They will smell of panic...

-Sean


----------



## mcastor11

Will there be racing this Sunday?


----------



## Guest

Dale, 
Got you message last night. I would of came out last night, but had to work. As for the Spektrum. I did some research and think it's caused by static elec. from the carpet. Everytime it flips and the antenna wire touches the carpet. It'll make the Spek. shut off. So I'll try keeping it under the body next time. Thanx for the offer with the recievers though. I should be there this upcoming Tues. See you guys at the track. 
David


----------



## wallyworld

mcastor11 said:


> Will there be racing this Sunday?


 There will be racing sunday. Doors open at 9pm, racing starts at 12pm.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

FYI: There is a Tamiya TCS race on Feb 26, 2006 at The World of Hobbies in Cincinnati - http://www.theworldofhobbies.com. The race is free. It would be a good place to race the F201. Please check here for more info http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs_races/register.php. The F201 class will be using fixed timing 19turn motors.

There are other classes as well, such as Mini cooper, GT1, GT2, GT3, and Spec (novice).

Here is a link to the TCS page - http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs_races/index.php.


----------



## Don Jr.

Hope everyone had a great V-Day hope to see you all back next week.


----------



## Don Jr.

When is the next Tuesday race for GT points. And when will the points be updated on line.


----------



## kgwomack

GT points???????????


----------



## sheath

GT points race tonight (Feb. 21)


----------



## kgwomack

Where is everyone? This thread has been asleep lately.

Anything new lately guys?

Karl


----------



## smoothie

Hey Karl,
How's racing been? I've got that RC bug once again and am going through withdrawls. After a couple of months with your FT TC4 do you think I should get one of those or losi's new jrx-s? Thanks.
-Kyle


----------



## kgwomack

Hey smoothie,
Did you say you have my FT TC4? Cool. yeah the jrxs is a great car. I like mine. But I've only run it on rubber tires. Not sure how good it is on foams. Alot of people seem to like it though.

Karl.


----------



## wallyworld

Thanks for the great turnout last night guys, hope everyone had a good time.


----------



## airborn

Matt how goes the GT points ?


----------



## wallyworld

GT enduro race coming soon.


----------



## kgwomack

Details on the 

Summit 500
Speed GT Endurance Race

are being put together. I will post them here in the next couple of days, so stay posted. 

Thanx 
Karl


----------



## airborn

Matt, 
GT points?

karl,

any new stuff on the enduro? How many are on the list?

seth


----------



## TrashMan

Points are up! Points are tight! 

www.geocities.com/madtrashman

Sorry about the delays on posting everyone. I have had some other commitments that have taken priority over RC.


----------



## kgwomack

Hi everyone,
There are still spots available for the Summit 500 Endurance race. We now have filled enough spots for 7 teams. We have 9 spots available. We will select teams on Tuesday the 28th. So signups will be closed at that time. If you plan on running please sign up by then. Flyers are available at the track, with details on the race format.

Karl


----------



## kgwomack

wow, where is everyone???

Karl


----------



## wallyworld

Karl. I think we should start the racing at 7pm for the enduro. I really don't care where I start on the grid for a 500 lap race. This would allow more time after the race to do awards and some things to close out the Speed GT season and discuss things for next year. What do you think?


----------



## Hustler

kgwomack said:


> wow, where is everyone???
> 
> Karl


More to the point, where were you? Your last post said the team selection for the enduro would be on the 28th. I kinda' thought that meant you would be there...


-Sean


----------



## airborn

he was there he just didnt see us.


----------



## kgwomack

Sorry guys, I just couldn't make it. I think that, that was the first time in over two years that I couldn't be there. We will select teams on Tuesday. See you guys then.

Karl


----------



## airborn

Oh Man what a season!!!! GT was up and down with lots of fun and contraversy. I loved it and sum(one time)what hated it, but still kept comming back. to think on a tues night we had over 30 guys, well guys it just gets better. Running rubber tire touring cars is fun & challenging.

any one else like GT this year? 

seth :thumbsup:


----------



## kgwomack

I agree, I started out sloooooow and struggled with cars. But once things got figured out I really was enjoying the series. It was fun and taught me to be more conservative. Driving the car on rubber is alot different. I had fun. Seth you deserve the series win, you were consistant all season. Good job.

Karl


----------



## airborn

thanks karl,

I think that the rookie of the year award would be between Ben Freiburgr & 
Brett Maroney. Both guys are new to the sport and showed vast improvment over the year, also raced in every point race.

seth


----------



## airborn

karl any news on two more racers?


----------



## Hustler

airborn said:


> thanks karl,
> 
> I think that the rookie of the year award would be between Ben Freiburgr &
> Brett Maroney. Both guys are new to the sport and showed vast improvment over the year, also raced in every point race.
> 
> seth


I agree. "Big Ben" Frei...? ...Roethlisberger and Brett "the Hitman" Maroney, should share the rookie of the year awards...


----------



## wallyworld

airborn said:


> thanks karl,
> 
> I think that the rookie of the year award would be between Ben Freiburgr &
> Brett Maroney. Both guys are new to the sport and showed vast improvment over the year, also raced in every point race.
> 
> seth


 Man! That "is" going to be a tough choice. Also had some other rookies this season that are going to make that A-main hard to get into next year.


----------



## kgwomack

We will need two more entries for the enduro by tonight. If that is not possible we will need to decide what to do. If you guys know anyone who might want to run contact them. 

karl


----------



## TrashMan

For those of you who haven't noticed the final points are up at

www.geocities.com/madtrashman

I will have the season's awards at the enduro race on tuesday.

There is also a link at the bottom of the page with a proposed rules set for next year's Speed GT Season. Give it a look and lets discuss it.

Matt


----------



## airborn

Hey that enduro race was so fun I cant wait to do it again. Matt you did a great job on the plackes very cool.

seth


----------



## wallyworld

The Enduro was awsome! Everyone that was involed in putting it on did a great job. Thanks. I am sending the info in for the Three Rivers Enduro Tues. July 11. I am also looking forward to racing with everyone this summer in the point series for 2nd tuesdays of the month. :wave:


----------



## kgwomack

Hey everyone, the enduro was awesome. 500 laps in 1:51 hrs. This just proves that the fastest car does not always win. You need the efforts of the whole team to win. Great Job team Yellow Corvette. I can't wait to do this again. The response from everyone was, that they had a great time. We may have started something here. As of right now we will be running the enduro once a month, on the second tuesday night of the month. We will figure out more details on team selection in the next couple of weeks. 

See ya,
Karl


----------



## Hustler

kgwomack said:


> Hey everyone, the enduro was awesome. 500 laps in 1:51 hrs. I can't wait to do this again. The response from everyone was, that they had a great time. We may have started something here. As of right now we will be running the enduro once a month, on the second tuesday night of the month. We will figure out more details on team selection in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> See ya,
> Karl


 That was fun Karl. I thought we were going to run GT once a month over the summer, not GT Enduro?

-Sean


----------



## airborn

yes what was said is over the five months the first two will be normal the third will be enduro for the 3rivers and the next two will be normal.

seth


----------



## Hustler

airborn said:


> yes what was said is over the five months the first two will be normal the third will be enduro for the 3rivers and the next two will be normal.
> 
> seth


 Super cool, thanks Seth!


----------



## Brad Mergy

Congrats Seth on the victory and Carl for the close second! And great job to all those involved in running the show!

Edited - Seen new rules. Too bad we can't outlaw the 200mm bodies, they don't fit the cars and some of them look really out of proportion with the tires setting in an inch from the fenders which really gives them an advantage when rubbing on other cars or walls. Unfortantly there are less 190mm bodies to choose from.


----------



## airborn

thanks Brad. I wish you could have raced the rest of the season, I understand about the work. More than a few times I showed up at 7:05pm to race.

So what say you about the summer races Brad? it would be cool if you could race.

seth


----------



## Brad Mergy

Yeah I wish I could have too. I plan on racing this summer. I would like to be able to race with regular race bodies but I know there are a lot of people against it 





airborn said:


> thanks Brad. I wish you could have raced the rest of the season, I understand about the work. More than a few times I showed up at 7:05pm to race.
> 
> So what say you about the summer races Brad? it would be cool if you could race.
> 
> seth


----------



## airborn

aw come on Ben there are lots of very cool HPI GT bodys that work just fine.

Corvette 
Viper
Honda NSX
Saleen S7R
Toyota MR-S GT
Porsche 911 GT1 LeMans
and the one that i can not believe Karl didnt use since he loves the Mercedes so much -Mercedes Benz CLK GTR

all of these cars and more are available I just mentioned these since I liked them the best.

seth


----------



## FASTZIM

Thanks For A Great Season Of Racing Guys. The Tuesday Nite 19 Turn Rubber Tires Was Alot Of Fun And I Wish I Would Have Started Sooner. Looking Forward To Next Year And Hope We Can Build It Better And Maybe Even Get Some More Prizes For The Winners And Most Improved. I Also Had A Awesome Time Running In The 500 Lap Enduro And Had Great Luck That Our Team Won The Enduro. How About That Yellow Team Corvette. Great Racing Phil Z


----------



## Brad Mergy

Is there a summer racing schedule somewhere?


----------



## sheath

The second Tuesday of each month - indoor Speed GT racing


----------



## Brad Mergy

Any 1/12 scale racing this summer?

I see that 19 turn 1/12 scale is growing around the world is anyone else interested in running some 1/12 19 turn?


----------



## wallyworld

Brad Mergy said:


> Any 1/12 scale racing this summer?
> 
> I see that 19 turn 1/12 scale is growing around the world is anyone else interested in running some 1/12 19 turn?


 1/12 scale is always welcome at Summit.


----------



## Brad Mergy

UM I've seen tractor pulls at Summit so I'm sure anything is welcome I just want to know if anyone else wants to race it  Laughing


----------



## Hustler

Brad Mergy said:


> UM I've seen tractor pulls at Summit so I'm sure anything is welcome I just want to know if anyone else wants to race it  Laughing


 LOL That makes me proud... 

Next Tuesday, May 9th is the first Summit GT Summer Series. Optional wings and obligatory beer after...

Brad,
I would be game for 19 turn 12th, maybe brushless? I don't know if we want to put a bigger motor in on a green track. Are you talking about a once a month Tuesday night deal Brad? GT will be running on the 2nd Tuesday of every month over the summer, maybe we could do this on the 3rd Tuesday? 

We will definitely have to address the traction issue. Maybe like everyone has to run two practice packs before the heats start? At least then we would have an outside shot at starting a groove before the end of the night. Or we could leave the layout the same from the GT run? 

As far as willing victims, I see it as you, me, the Zimmermans, Scott, Matt and Eric, Karl, Seth, maybe the Maroneys(?), Dennis, maybe Shane, who else? You game Tracey?

Dale, please call me about a different project I would like to start working on at Summit. You already have my number.

-Sean


----------



## Brad Mergy

3rd Tuesday sounds good to me! As far as being a green track I'm not too concerned about that but I have been wrong before (Plastic F1 cars). Honestly I don't think that 19turn will be a ton faster than a fully dialed in $50 stock motor but It has been my experience that you don't need to replace the brushes in them every two runs and they last forever. 

I think that brushless at least the good brushless system will be too fast for a lot of people and interest will fall off like it did with Mod 1/12. I honestly just don't want to have to deal with stock motors on a tuesday night, I just want to clean the motor and leave it in the car all night and not worry about it just like we did for 19turn touring.

With that being said I am open to any other ideas except for HPI bodies and no I don't want to hook a trailer to my 1/12 scale and see how far it can pull it!


----------



## sheath

19 turn sounds like a good idea. Years ago, when SARC was still running in the Holland Elementary School gym, we ran a similar class that was very popular. The club obtained a big lot of 17 turn motors that were being closed out, and sold them at cost to the racers. Now the 19 turn motor has become the standard, and is the natural choice. I think the 3rd Tuesday of the month for 1/12 scale would work good also. It's a possibility to look into for the start of the indoor season next fall also. Stock class would be there for racers wanting to stick with that, and the the 19 turn class for anyone wanting to take a step up.


----------



## Hustler

Brad Mergy said:


> 3rd Tuesday sounds good to me! As far as being a green track I'm not too concerned about that but I have been wrong before (Plastic F1 cars).
> 
> With that being said I am open to any other ideas except for HPI bodies and no I don't want to hook a trailer to my 1/12 scale and see how far it can pull it!


 3rd Tuesday it is...

LOL! You weren't wrong about the F201, well ok, we were wrong about the F201. Outdoor on asphalt they aren't too bad. Indoors and up against the boards, they suck.

Remember, the Summer GT Series isn't for points, so why couldn't you run the body you want? I'm going to have a Stratus 3.0...

Scott is right. I remember trying to keep the 12th scales on that strip carpet carpet we had/have. Back before those touring car idiots messed everything up. Those were some fun days...

-Sean


----------



## sheath

If you guy haven't found them, there are pics from the Enduro race up on the Summit website. Check the story on the front page, and follow the link to the pics. Not a lot of racing actions shots because I think once the racing started, there was not a lot of spare time to take the photos. Thanks to Mark and Brett Maroney for the photos.


----------



## Hustler

sheath said:


> If you guy haven't found them, there are pics from the Enduro race up on the Summit website. Check the story on the front page, and follow the link to the pics. Not a lot of racing actions shots because I think once the racing started, there was not a lot of spare time to take the photos. Thanks to Mark and Brett Maroney for the photos.


 Mental note, don't drink before racing... I look like Dan Akroyd's drunk Santa scene in Trading Places... LOL!!

-Sean


----------



## sheath

Betcha can't pull a smoked salmon out of your beard!


----------



## Hustler

sheath said:


> Betcha can't pull a smoked salmon out of your beard!


 ROFLMAO!!! Scott is killer!


----------



## sportpak

Or is that the "I'm too sexxxy for touring cars" look? It's hot Sean.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Or is that the "I'm too sexxxy for touring cars" look? It's hot Sean.
> 
> Ben


 I didn't know there was a different Sean? And come to think of it, I might not want to pit near you now either Mr. Rothesburger...

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld

Don't forget Tuesday night: *SPEEEEEED GEE TEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!  *


----------



## Brad Mergy

It looks like I will be able to make it, I will try the 19 turn in the 1/12 to see what it is going to be like.


----------



## sportpak

Good running tonight fellas. Thanks for the batteries Karl, the zip pretty good. Maybe if you still have some left I'll pick some more up the next time I see you. See ya'll in a few weeks.

Ben


----------



## airborn

Hey guys sorry I missed Tuesday night. I had to keep my mexican shirt on and stay 8 hours over at work. Get it while you can type of thing.

seth


----------



## Hustler

airborn said:


> Hey guys sorry I missed Tuesday night. I had to keep my mexican shirt on and stay 8 hours over at work. Get it while you can type of thing.
> 
> seth


 No hay una problema señor, te faltamos. Tenemos una buen tiempo sin ti. Es bueno que todavía tienes un trabajo. Mi coche nuevo estaba bien, pero necescita mas tiempo y trabajo antes de tiene velocidad. Pero, Brad compró un JRXS dehttp://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639 eBay! 







!







y estaba rápidamente a la derecha fuera de la caja. Decidíamos competir cada otro martes para el todo verano. Entiendes? Luego.


-Sean


----------



## Brad Mergy

Here is the translation:

You are no a problem Sir, we needed. We have a good time without you. It is good that still you have a work. My new car was well, but necescita but time and work before it has speed. But, Brad bought a JRXS of eBay! 







! and he was quickly to the right outside the box. We decided to compete every other Tuesday for the whole summer. You understand? Soon 


I wasted 5 years in Spanish classes now that Google has a translator whats the point  Oh yeah I didn't learn much in the 5 years anyways I spent most of the time looking at Car Action magazines!


----------



## Metal

"Mexican Shirt"..............I would be very interested in you explaining this to me.


----------



## Hustler

Metal said:


> "Mexican Shirt"..............I would be very interested in you explaining this to me.


 It's a long story Brian, you'll probably be better off showing up on the 23rd and I'll explain it...

-Sean


----------



## sheath

1/12 scale racing on Tuesday the 16th., correct? I'll be there.


----------



## Hustler

sheath said:


> 1/12 scale racing on Tuesday the 16th., correct? I'll be there.


 No Scott, we decided to punt on the 12th scale for now. There was little traction for the GT cars and we felt the 12s would be even worse. Maybe we can do this next month? But for now, we are going GT every other week. OK?

-Sean


----------



## sheath

OK, next week then....


----------



## Hustler

Our JRX-S drivers will love to hear this (from RCTech.net)...








Team Losi with Todd Hodge, Matt Francis and Randy Caster were tuning their still in development rear motor JRXS. The cars they were running yesterday had some hand made axles and what looked to be new diffs. The car looked really good on the track and according to Todd, it's almost ready for production. _*Since there are so many new components, it will be a whole new car, not a conversion kit.*_

Wow, I see a new car in the future of several drivers!

-Sean


----------



## airborn

Nah not for me. The car I have works pretty good and it was out dated before I even bought it, but even so if I have a few hundred bucks laying around I might still get one.


----------



## wallyworld

I think the front motor will be the better carpet-rubber tire car.


----------



## 1armed1

Are you guys still running through the summer?
If so what classes for touring?

Just got a new car and would like some wheel time.
Thanks
Dayton


----------



## Metal

Don't quote me on this but I believe they are running every other Tuesday night starting at 7 pm running 2 heats and a Main.


BTW how you been?



Brian


----------



## sportpak

Hey guys, are we still running this Tuesday? I need some serious practice.

Ben


----------



## 1armed1

I've been decent,give me a call some time.


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Hey guys, are we still running this Tuesday? I need some serious practice.
> 
> Ben


Yuppers, Mr. Superbowl. This Tuesday fo' sho'!

-Sean


----------



## 1armed1

what class you guys run on tuesdays?
what bodies?
Dayton


----------



## Hustler

1armed1 said:


> what class you guys run on tuesdays?
> what bodies?
> Dayton


 This Tuesday will be the Speed GT series at Summit. We are running a limited schedule and classes over the summer. GT rules; CS27 rubber tires, 19T, TC with GT bodies. There is a link to the rules further back on this thread. Stop on out! Wings and beer after...:dude:

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

1armed1 said:


> what class you guys run on tuesdays?
> what bodies?
> Dayton


Bring whatever you have. Who cares about tires or bodies. I just wanna race. More people = More fun. 

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> Bring whatever you have. Who cares about tires or bodies. I just wanna race. More people = More fun.
> 
> Ben


 Right on brother!


----------



## 1armed1

G6 and foams ok? If so I may be there tomorrow, if not it will be a couple weeks.
The 19t I have.
Dayton


----------



## sportpak

1armed1 said:


> G6 and foams ok? If so I may be there tomorrow, if not it will be a couple weeks.
> The 19t I have.
> Dayton


Bring it dude. Lets have a good time.
Ben


----------



## 1armed1

Here it is, I'll be there around 5:30


----------



## 1armed1

Does any one there run an RDX?
I lost the bottom king pin screw that goes through the c-hub into the steering knuckle.
without one I won't be able to run.
Dayton


----------



## 1armed1

nevermind, found an M5 screw, broke out the dremel and made one.
See ya there.


----------



## wallyworld

Hope everyone had a good time like I did last night. Great to see Dayton there with his touring car also. Don't forget Speed GT races will be 1st & 3rd tuesdays in June and the Three Rivers Speed GT Enduro July 11. See some of you this saturday at the Off-Road track.


----------



## 1armed1

I had a great time Tuesday, I will be back!
later
Dayton


----------



## josh short

what s the address of this place plan on coming down to check it out


----------



## airborn

go to ( www.summitrcraceway.com ) their are directions and a map. We race off road on Sat and GT Rubber tire touring on tues.


----------



## Brad Mergy

*Speed GT during the summer*

New Speed GT class for the summer C5R ? What do you think Seth? :wave:


----------



## Brad Mergy

Sean is this what you were talking about? Mini Sh!tbox

It looks fun as long as they aren't like the F1 cars.


----------



## Hustler

Brad Mergy said:


> Sean is this what you were talking about? Mini Shortbox
> 
> It looks fun as long as they aren't like the F1 cars.


Have you ever thought about being a promoter? That is one heck of a sales pitch! I suppose you will start talking about rubber tires and how 12 stock sucks too? LMAO!! 

We'll find out soon if these cars will be worth our while... I'll keep you guys in the loop.


-Sean


----------



## Hustler

Brad Mergy said:


> New Speed GT class for the summer C5R ? What do you think Seth? :wave:


It wouldn' look like this if they were using the 200mm bodies like we will be... I think passing might be a problem though...

-Sean


----------



## Brad Mergy

Hustler said:


> Have you ever thought about being a promoter? That is one heck of a sales pitch! I suppose you will start talking about rubber tires and how 12 stock sucks too? LMAO!!


Well now that you mention it 

Seriously let me know when you get yours running.


----------



## 1armed1

What will the battery rules be for the summer Gt racing?


----------



## Hustler

1armed1 said:


> What will the battery rules be for the summer Gt racing?


Dayton, 
We had a great time when you came down, but basically, I don't care about rules. So, just show up and wheel it. 19T, CS27s, 4WD TC, that's about it, and even that's negotiable. You want to try out Brushless, or Li-Pos, or both? Bring it. 7 cells? 5 cells? I don't care. Do you want to tape a live chicken to your roof? OK, maybe Dale would have a problem with that... Just remember, this is kinda' like winter golf rules. 

I'm sure someone might not like being beaten by equipment, but that shouldn't stop you from trying something new if you want to. We are starting a points series in the fall. As far as I am concerned, this is the time to test and tune. If we can find something that will benefit the whole series, this is the time to find it. If you want to try something that will help whatever series you plan on running in the fall (or if you want to run our GT series), then by all means, bring it.

Show up, laugh, wrench, race, have a good time, tell your buddies about Summit. That's about all I expect out of anybody there...

See ya' Tuesday.

-Sean


----------



## sheath

Just so I have my schedule correct for the next couple months....

Speed GT on the 1st and 3rd Tuesdays of each month, correct?

Speed GT enduro race for the Three Rivers Festival is Tuesday July 11.


----------



## Hustler

sheath said:


> Just so I have my schedule correct for the next couple months....
> 
> Speed GT on the 1st and 3rd Tuesdays of each month, correct?
> 
> Speed GT enduro race for the Three Rivers Festival is Tuesday July 11.


 That's how I understood it. July 4th is the first Tuesday in July, so I assume we aren't racing that night, but the enduro is the following Tuesday...


-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Has anybody tried a Li-Po in a TC around here yet? My SS4300 is still back ordered and I'm bored I guess. I the more I look into them, the more I can't wait untill Speed GT makes them legal.

Can't wait until Tuesday.....

Ben


----------



## 1armed1

Thanks Hustler, was just wondering.

No interest in LiPo's, to light and would change the handling of the car to much for my liking.


----------



## airborn

every time I hear the word Lipo I think you guys are sucking the fat out of your car.

lol.


----------



## wallyworld

Some guys have ran the Lipo's in Off-Road on saturdays and they definately are impressive. Some time in the future these and brushless motors are going to be a huge benefit for electric RC racing.


----------



## sportpak

Hey everybody, my brother gave me his old XXX buggy. It's in pretty good shape. Can I get parts for this thing still? If I run it, I'm going to thrash it. So I don't want to get too excited to find out it's worthless.

Ben


----------



## 1armed1

You can still get most if not all parts for the buggy.


----------



## sportpak

Good deal. I guess I might have to try setting this thing up. I'll have to crash some boards with Sean out in the stock buggy scene.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Good deal. I guess I might have to try setting this thing up. I'll have to crash some boards with Sean out in the stock buggy scene.
> 
> Ben


 Good news Ben, but let's not go spreading rumors Mr. Superbowl! I only crash boards indoors, I crash everything else outdoors. If I figure out how to hit the wooden fence, then you can start trashing me again! 

Remember, Speed GT and wings and beer Tuesday! Good deal!

-Sean


----------



## DonJr

Who all is going to be out Tuesday I need some one slower to run with :roll:


----------



## wallyworld

Hey guys check this out. Birth of a GT2S car. Interesting.http://www.lexus.com/assets/magazine/current/magazine/is_racing/is_racing_0.html


----------



## 1armed1

I'll be there, I'm slow


----------



## sportpak

I'll be there too. I'm a bit slow in the head at times. That translates into slow lap times. I put the GTB in my car, now I have a rats nest of wires. I'll be shaking that down.
Hey Dale, thats a pretty cool tour of the race car. It's neat how they process the thing into a supercar. 

Ben


----------



## airborn

ben 

Do you have the 4300 motor yet? If not you can jumper the three leads together at the GTB and just run one blue wire to the brushed motor. This would cut down on extra wires and make it set up like a normal speed control.

I also will be there...........
seth


----------



## sportpak

I'm still running my chameleon. The 4300 is still back ordered. I figure I better use the GTB before the warranty runs out. I don't think it looks as bad as I make it sound. Just have to get used to it. 
I think I follow you about the jumper. I'm a little catty about soldering stuff all over a brand new speed control. I'll see how this works.
See everybody tomorrow....

Ben


----------



## 1armed1

Ben,
make sure you follow the directions carefully about switching to brushed mode or it will release the magic smoke.


----------



## sportpak

Yeah I know. These things are getting waayy too complicated. They expect you to change all this stuff using one button and 4 flashing LEDs. It took about 5 tries, but I think I have it. Hopefuly I don't make a scene tonight.

Ben


----------



## 1armed1

Yep, just like anything else. Once you learn how to switch from brushless to brushed or back it's cake, just a matter of counting the lights and time intervals.

See everyone there this evening.
Dayton


----------



## 1armed1

Sorry guys, I couldn't make it tonoght.
We didn't get off the jobsite until just after 6pm.
Dayton


----------



## Hustler

1armed1 said:


> Sorry guys, I couldn't make it tonoght.
> We didn't get off the jobsite until just after 6pm.
> Dayton


 Work rainouts happen. We're going again on the 20th. See ya' then.

-Sean


----------



## 1armed1

Can't make the 20th for sure.
I'm going to the RC Pro Series finals in Enid, Oklohoma.
I'll be gone from the 15th thru the 19th.
I'll be back for the 20th, but my family might shoot me.

What's all the info on the enduro race? I might be able to make that one.

later
Dayton


----------



## Hustler

1armed1 said:


> Can't make the 20th for sure. I'm going to the RC Pro Series finals in Enid, Oklohoma. I'll be gone from the 15th thru the 19th.
> I'll be back for the 20th, but my family might shoot me. What's all the info on the enduro race? I might be able to make that one.
> later
> Dayton


 I hear ya' on the family thing... July 11th is the enduro, I know no other details. Anybody help us out?

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

That's the day I believe. We need to make sure we have more than 8 guys show up. We have to look good for the public.
My 4300 was shipped today. So we'll see how it looks on a road course. After struggling last night, I'm starting to think that, quite possibly, the TC4 is a big piece of crap. I know the tracks green and everything, but even towards the last half dozen nights of the season, things felt like they were starting to plataeu. Oh well, I might just be crazy too...

Ben


----------



## 1armed1

Wallyworld
You have pm


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> My 4300 was shipped today. So we'll see how it looks on a road course. After struggling last night, I'm starting to think that, quite possibly, the TC4 is a big piece of crap. I know the tracks green and everything, but even towards the last half dozen nights of the season, things felt like they were starting to plataeu. Oh well, I might just be crazy too...
> 
> Ben


 Hopefully my 4300 will be in soon also. I think there's a problem with the electronics or something's cracked or binding in the suspension in that car Ben.


----------



## wallyworld

1armed1 said:


> Wallyworld
> You have pm


 Got it Dude. Thanks


----------



## sheath

Update on the race dates for Speed GT for the rest of the Summer...

6/20
7/11 - Enduro
7/25
8/8
8/22
9/5
9/19
Basically no race on 6/27 and 7/4, but alternating weeks after that

Anyone feel free to correct me if I have it wrong.


----------



## JuggaloRC

Lets get this back to the first page.

Bumpy has a new ride so watch out. 

Jason


----------



## sportpak

I don't know who Bumpy is, what kind of car did he get?

My 4300 showed up yesterday, so they should be available. I'll have her ready to try next week.

I think I have Mike Cook committed to running the enduro. He sold his car, but my brother has a TC3 I think I'll be able to borrow for him. Does anybody have any idea how many people we're going to have? I hope we get enough guys to put on a good show.

Hey Sean, how's the the "Mini Project" going? I'm curious to see these things in action.

Ben


----------



## JuggaloRC

Bumpy got a TA-05 

-Jason


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> I don't know who Bumpy is, what kind of car did he get?
> 
> My 4300 showed up yesterday, so they should be available. I'll have her ready to try next week.
> 
> I think I have Mike Cook committed to running the enduro. He sold his car, but my brother has a TC3 I think I'll be able to borrow for him. Does anybody have any idea how many people we're going to have? I hope we get enough guys to put on a good show.
> 
> Hey Sean, how's the the "Mini Project" going? I'm curious to see these things in action.
> 
> Ben


 Jason IS Bumpy, wait 'til you race with him before you ask...

Good deal with the brushless! Are you going to run it on Tuesday?

I don't know who, if anyone, is steering the Enduro. So we are in a bit of trouble with that, but we will put on a good show regardless of what we have to do in the mean time.

Team Mercedes, back from the dead ...with a twist?

Tell Mike that Jason has the perfect alternative to a TC3. You should be interested in this as well. There will be a revolt against the tyranistic Losi pigs!

The Mini has landed. I will have it running on Tuesday night for a shakedown. It will be box stock, without a setup. It shouldn't get any worse that this...

Off-road on Saturday?

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

I can't wait to see the Mini. 

The XXX is getting close. Need a few little parts and I should be ready to practice. Then I'll have to schedule in a couple Saturdays before summer is over.

We're gonna make this enduro look good..

Ben


----------



## JuggaloRC

Why do RC Cars at eye level scare people?

-Jason


----------



## wallyworld

Depends on who's driving the car Dude! :freak:


----------



## Hustler

wallyworld said:


> Bumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do RC Cars at eye level scare people?
> -Jason
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on who's driving the car Dude! :freak:
Click to expand...

 Dale, 
If the car is that far off the ground, then odds are that Jason is driving. That is why we should all be scared...

-Sean


----------



## sheath

My eye level? That is scary.


----------



## JuggaloRC

Even people in the pits aren't safe while I'm driving.


----------



## Hustler

sheath said:


> My eye level? That is scary.


 Unfortunately it also needs velocity to attain that orbit, which it could... Houston, we have a problem...


----------



## Hustler

JuggaloRC said:


> Even people in the pits aren't safe while I'm driving.


 People shopping at the dollar store should probably be warned...


----------



## wallyworld

For some reason I have the feeling Jason's going to fit right in with the tuesday night group.


----------



## JuggaloRC

I've been part of the tues night group going back to the Holland Elem. days. Just had to take some time off to take care of some family business.

-Jason


----------



## wallyworld

I thought your driving looked familiar. LOL Just kidding. Great to have ya back Jason. Look out for your side-kick though. He's got a new Tamiya Mini and lord knows what that guys up to now.


----------



## JuggaloRC

I know what he's up 2. I'm the one who put him up to it.  

-Jason

If I could just quote 3 Six Mafia. "It's hard out here to be a pimp."


----------



## Hustler

Good times last night brothers! The Spruce Goose is looking pretty promising and the Mini is able to hack the off road track almost as well as the on road. Bumpy's new ride looks promising as well. Looks like I might have a scheduling problem with the enduro...

-Sean


----------



## JuggaloRC

Once I got the dog bone figured out the car felt pretty good. I just need to settle down and stop using the bumper so much. 

-Jason


----------



## JuggaloRC

let the revolution begin


----------



## sportpak

Hey all, I had a good time last night. The Mini is cool. Consider me "cash in hand". My brushless ran well, which is a relief considering the investment and the almost 7 weeks wait. Still have some gremlins to work out of the mighty TC4. Which I still hate, but's becoming less. This TA05 thing looked very interesting, I'll keep my eye on it. I need a plan B in case the TC finds it's way into the river. I'm planning on playing in the dirt Friday for the first time. I hope it's gentle....

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Hey all, I had a good time last night. The Mini is cool. Consider me "cash in hand". My brushless ran well, which is a relief considering the investment and the almost 7 weeks wait. Still have some gremlins to work out of the mighty TC4. Which I still hate, but's becoming less. This TA05 thing looked very interesting, I'll keep my eye on it. I need a plan B in case the TC finds it's way into the river. I'm planning on playing in the dirt Friday for the first time. I hope it's gentle....
> 
> Ben


 That Mini handled everyone driving it roughly, Seth teeing off on it with his JRXS, and several laps on the off road track. And all that without having the tires glued on! I think we're going to have some fun with these.

Jason will be able to make you a killer deal on his backup TA05 kit, Ben. If I were you, I would jump on it. The first time on the track and he was contending with Matt. With a little work and some wheel time, I think Jason will be fast. If not, he'll board the hell out of you!

-Sean


----------



## Brad Mergy

The Mini was a blast!


----------



## JuggaloRC

Send me a pm Ben and I'll make you a deal you can't refuse.

-Jason


----------



## sportpak

Well, I'm not too savy on this forum stuff yet. What exactly is a "pm"? It's embarassing to ask, but I don't know. It isn't anything sexual is it? I'm engaged dude. But if it's about the car I may be interested.

Ben


----------



## JuggaloRC

PM's are Private Messages. Don't want to be making these kind of deals just out in the open. I've sent you a PM. It's a hell of a deal.

-Jason


----------



## sportpak

So fellas, If I get a Tamiya, will I be part of the revolution too?

Ben


----------



## JuggaloRC

Yup you will.

-Jason


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> So fellas, If I get a Tamiya, will I be part of the revolution too?
> 
> Ben


 The revolution is in all of us, not our rides... Patience Grasshopper!

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Just got back from Summit. One word....YEEE-HAAAWWW! I like the dirt. Just need to find a free Saturday now.

Ben


----------



## airborn

Ben You donot want to join the revolution, you want a JRXS and join the Federation of winning.

Vetts rock!
seth


----------



## Hustler

airborn said:


> Ben You donot want to join the revolution, you want a JRXS and join the *Federation of Whining*.
> 
> Vetts rock!
> seth


 Actually, Losi had the original Revolution motor back in the 80s...


----------



## sportpak

The power of the force is nothing to be underestimated. I'm being drawn to both sides. What shall I do Jedi Master?

Ben

Hey Jason, I dropped you a pm.


----------



## wallyworld

How about that Mini! I drove it 3 laps and now I think I might have a new addiction.


----------



## sportpak

I am all into the Mini too. I'm out of control.

Ben


----------



## DonJr

Am i in the right next race night is JULY 4 is anyone going to be out


----------



## DonJr

*Tuesday night*

:dude: Is any one racing on the fourth of july


----------



## airborn

don we will not be running on july 4th the enduro will be the next week july 11th.

your brother-inlaw
seth


----------



## Hustler

wallyworld said:


> How about that Mini! I drove it 3 laps and now I think I might have a new addiction.


 I drove it on the off road track for at least 3 laps! We're going to have some fun with this deal...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

Hey Sean, have you found anybody that would give us a package deal? I would hope someone would cut us some slack if we wanted to 6 or 8 or more at the same time.

Ben


----------



## DonJr

:wave: Hey, Sean what is about the going price for the mini if more of us would like in on it?


----------



## Hustler

Mr. Sport Bike said:


> Hey Sean, have you found anybody that would give us a package deal? I would hope someone would cut us some slack if we wanted to 6 or 8 or more at the same time.
> Ben





Dale Jr said:


> :wave: Hey, Sean what is about the going price for the mini if more of us would like in on it?


 We're currently working on some details. This is going to be pretty cool, but it will take some time to make it work. I'll keep everyone informed...

-Sean


----------



## JuggaloRC

The Mini is going to be hotter than Tickle Me Elmo.

-Jason


----------



## sportpak

I love Tickle My Elmo...

Ben


----------



## Hustler

JuggaloRC said:


> The Mini is going to be hotter than Tickle Me Elmo.
> 
> -Jason





Ben d'ur Motorcycle said:


> I love Tickle My Elmo...
> 
> Ben


  I never considered Elmo to be hot? That isn't a category that I would put Sesame Street characters in. I am not sure what you have been doing with your time, but it is "Tickle *ME* Elmo", not "Tickle *MY* Elmo". You guys are definitely not shopping at Toys 'R Us. LOL!!

-Sean


----------



## wallyworld

Those Mini's sure are precious.


----------



## JuggaloRC

You could end up in the wall for using bad movie quotes. 

-Jason


----------



## sportpak

Sorry if I offended anybody with the pathetic reference to Star Trek or whatever. I know some people take that stuff pretty serious.

Ben


----------



## JuggaloRC

It takes alot to offend either myself or Sean. Alot more for Sean.

I was referring to Dale's precious comment. 

-Jason


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Sorry if I offended anybody with the pathetic reference to Star Trek or whatever. I know some people take that stuff pretty serious.
> 
> Ben


 LOL that's a good one. You pit with us, you must know that it would be very difficult to offend us. Neither one of my feelings have been hurt by anything anyone has ever said at Summit, or typed on these forums. Ben, you are one of the nicest guys at that track, which isn't much of a distinction, but it is meant as a compliment.


----------



## wallyworld

JuggaloRC said:


> You could end up in the wall for using bad movie quotes.
> 
> -Jason


 Sounds like old times at the club races to me. Dude, we are going to have fun this year!


----------



## JuggaloRC

Hustler said:


> Neither one of my feelings have been hurt...


I didn't think that you had more than one feeling.  

-Jason


----------



## sportpak

Thanks for the kind words Sean, your making me blush.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

Sean, be sure and bring that Mini to the big enduro so some of the other racers can wheel it and see what they think. I think we should run them Box Stock.


----------



## sportpak

The Eagle has landed....look out suckers.

Ben


----------



## JuggaloRC

What time is the Enduro going to start?

-Jason


----------



## sportpak

Hey Seth, I think you have a pm.

Ben


----------



## 1armed1

Hey guys,
Are there any more of those bodies from last years enduro still laying around?
I haven't been able to pick one up yet and I'm not sure how everybody would feel about running my G6 body.If I need to I can pick one up that evening and spray bomb it or run it clear.
See ya at the enduro.


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Hey Seth, I think you are pms'ing.
> 
> Ben


 ?????? NOT Seth??


----------



## Hustler

1armed1 said:


> Hey guys,
> Are there any more of those bodies from last years enduro still laying around?
> I haven't been able to pick one up yet and I'm not sure how everybody would feel about running my G6 body.If I need to I can pick one up that evening and spray bomb it or run it clear.
> See ya at the enduro.


 There are some bodies still left from the 1st enduro and I am sure we (meaning Dale) can hook you up. Or we could have a body that was semi-cut out and waiting for you to finish when you got there...

Who are you teamed up with for the enduro? Do you have a copy of the rules? If anyone is looking for another driver for the enduro, Dayton would be a great addition...

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

I thought we were going to pick teams right before we start. 

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

Don't worry about the body or rules Dayton. Yes Sean, we did decide last tuesday after we raced to pick teams the day of the Enduro. It's going to be a fun run event for the Three Rivers Festival.


----------



## wallyworld

http://cwimg.us.publicus.com/apps/pbcsi.dll/bilde?Site=CW&Date=20060626&Category=FREE&ArtNo=60616007&Ref=AR&Profile=1026&MaxW=800 Spy photo of Seth (the Rubber) Barrand testing his new Speed GT car for next season.


----------



## JuggaloRC

that body looks wider than 200mm

-Jason


----------



## JuggaloRC

what time is the Enduro going to start???????????????????????

-Jason


----------



## Hustler

wallyworld said:


> Sean, be sure and bring that Mini to the big enduro so some of the other racers can wheel it and see what they think. I think we should run them Box Stock.


 It'll be there. Box stock is cool for now, but we will HAVE to put bearings in the gearbox, the bushings will get old. It comes with bearings for the hubs, just not the 6 in the gearbox. Good deal about picking teams, who are the captains? Also, Jason's question; when does the race start and how are we determining the starting order?

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

I think we should try to have all us there at 6pm or so, try to take care of buissness picking names and the grid, then try to get started at or before 7:30 or so. This thing could turn into a fiasco if we don't have some sort of plan.


----------



## JuggaloRC

Is it going to be a time or lap enduro?

I was thinking start time of around 7:45 to 8:00

That will give us some practice time before hand.

-Jason


----------



## Hustler

JuggaloRC said:


> Is it going to be a time or lap enduro?
> 
> I was thinking start time of around 7:45 to 8:00
> 
> That will give us some practice time before hand.
> 
> -Jason


 Last time it was a 500 lap event...


----------



## JuggaloRC

If I'm doing my math correctly we should be able to do 300 laps in an hour. So, If we start the race at 8:00 we will be done shortly before 10:00. Plenty of time for wings and beer.

-Jason


----------



## 1armed1

Rules, what rules?
I was told to run a 9x1 and foams.   

JK I'll run my 19 and some cs27's
I just need to get there early enough to get some wheel time. I got the chassis switched to the thinner one, arms switched to the next step softer and springs changed.
Maybe this time I won't have to drift the sweeper.

See you guys there.
Dayton

How much are the Vette bodies?


----------



## sportpak

Dayton, I don't think your car look that far off last time. After about 30 minutes the track will come in real good and be waayyy better then it was the time you ran.

Ben


----------



## 1armed1

Good, it should hook up nicely now.

Last time it was full foam setup for a highbite track. It was really a handful, I couldn't push the car at all.

I'm gonna try to make it to race outside saturday, if I do I'm gonna bring the RDX a put a pack or 2 throught it.

later
Dayton


----------



## JuggaloRC

Still no word on how teams are going to be picked for the enduro or the start time?

-Jason


----------



## 1armed1

When Dale(I think?) called me to discuss the enduro I was told that teams would be picked the day of the race.

Dayton


----------



## JuggaloRC

Ok so they'll be picked that day. Who's going to decide the teams then. What if I don't want to be on the same team as Sean. I know none of you do either. What are the rules besides 500 laps, 19 turn, CS27's? 

-Jason


----------



## sportpak

The rules more or less are basic Speed GT.


----------



## airborn

rules Speed GT one driver at a time up to 10 min max per driver, one drives one martials one works on his car , drivers must rotate in order no skipping.

start time around 7 ish the race will take about 1-2 hours

teams will be picked by a lotery. team captains (may go back to GT points leaders? ) qualifying will be a lotery (with 500 laps not to sure why it would matter if I started on the front or back of the striaght)

all the bodys are still at the track from last 500, three man team uses the same body with the same public Transponder in it. 

Lets just have a good time there are no prizes that I am aware of so no pressure to win win win, just have fun fun fun. So all that come to watch wants to get into the hobby.

seth
p.s. dale I was trying to keep that new car under the table till GT season.


----------



## Hustler

airborn said:


> ...start time around 7 ish the race will take about 1-2 hours...
> 
> ...all the bodys are still at the track from last 500, three man team uses the same body with the same public transponder in it...


 I was hoping we could start around 8, I am busy from 5-7:45. Anyone have a problem with that? I was going to have everything at the track and charged before gametime. LMK...

Also, I thought we were going to be allowed to use new bodies? Not that it matters, but some of those old bodies look like Swiss bodymount cheese. I don't necessarily want to ruin a brand new body that I could use for the up coming points season. But if we pick new teams and bodies, we could end up with poor fitting bodies due to mounting holes being too close together. Just some food for thought...

-Sean


----------



## sheath

*Mini details*

Sean, 

With just a handful of hours each night from now until the start of indoor racing season this fall, your mini could look like this:


----------



## Hustler

sheath said:


> Sean,
> With just a handful of hours each night from now until the start of indoor racing season this fall, your mini could look like this:


Maybe if they were your hands! My handfulls don't hold that many hours. That is awesome, and yet so indicative of how sick some people are. Plus, it would only look like that until you guys boarded it a few times, then it would look like all my other cars...

-Sean


----------



## airborn

I just said that since a question was brought up about bodys being at the track. For sure you can use a new one or old, 

I wouldent mind 8 start time we can make sure every thing is ready to start.

seth


----------



## Hustler

Good deal, thanks Seth!

-Sean


----------



## sportpak

I don't is 8 is too late to start either. I was suggesting 7ish before because who knows when the public people will be there. As long as we're practicing and talking to people and having a good time I think we'll be o.k. We have to sell the product. Sean can be "Axl" that week. I like him enough to let him slide...

Ben


----------



## 1armed1

three man team uses the same body with the same public Transponder in it. 


Same style of bodies or 1 for 3 cars?
As far as I know I'm the only one that will be there with a rdx.
later
Dayton


----------



## Hustler

1armed1 said:


> three man team uses the same body with the same public Transponder in it.
> 
> 
> Same style of bodies or 1 for 3 cars?
> As far as I know I'm the only one that will be there with a rdx.
> later
> Dayton


 Dayton, 
It is 1 total body for the team, 1 for 3 chassis. Yeah there is another RDX there, but it doesn't matter. The bodies end up looking pretty ragged with holes all over the hood and trunklid, but that is the fun. You have to work together and make the body work with your different cars. It is an interesting balance. No worries, we've done this before. Just bring it brotherman...

-Sean


----------



## DonJr

So has it been decided on what time it will start 7ish or 8ish true not that it will matter butmost of us will be there early but the few that are going to be late will have a latest to be would be niceand also what will the bodies thing be lots of talk but no real thing decided


----------



## sportpak

I think there were 5 or 6 bodies left over from the last race. 75% of the guys run the JRXS, so most people won't have any problems finding a body that fits. The BRAVE FEW that run something else will have to punch a few holes.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Has anybody been to rctech? Novak is releasing a brushless motor that is much closer to stock than the 4300. Older sounding guys are bashing it, younger guys are praising it. It's like at work when we got a 5-axis machining center, the the older guys think it's a waste of money and don't want to run it, the younger guys (myself included) thrive and push our envelope forward. I love it.

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> Has anybody been to rctech? Novak is releasing a brushless motor that is much closer to stock than the 4300. Older sounding guys are bashing it, younger guys are praising it. It's like at work when we got a 5-axis machining center, the the older guys think it's a waste of money and don't want to run it, the younger guys (myself included) thrive and push our envelope forward. I love it.
> 
> Ben


 Love it or hate it, this motor is what many track owners and racers have been waiting for and when they go on sale they probably will not be able to build them fast enough. http://www.teamnovak.com/products/brushless/ss13.5/


----------



## Hustler

The entry in the Three Rivers Festival brochure shows the enduro being from 6:30 to 9:30. If we do draw a crowd maybe you guys shouldn't wait for me. I can be at the track at 8, with everything already set up beforehand and all charged up.



DonJr said:


> So has it been decided on what time it will start 7ish or 8ish true not that it will matter butmost of us will be there early but the few that are going to be late will have a latest to be would be niceand also what will the bodies thing be lots of talk but no real thing decided


 Jr.,
I think we are going to pick teams and hackup the previous enduro's bodies, but if your team (whoever they are) decides to run a different body then that is cool too. 

-Sean


----------



## JuggaloRC

I know that this has been asked before but I've still not seen a clear answer. 
I know that we are going to be choosing teams before the enduro. 
The question is who gets to pick the teams and how the choice is going to be made?

-Jason

Enduro = LOTS of broken parts


----------



## sportpak

I say we take the top guy's from last year and let them pick. That keeps the hotdogs separated. The key will be picking the ringer that doesn't break and just puts laps in. Being on the track is what wins these things. 

Ben

DANG Sean!! A-main stock buggy winner! Your a real cowboy now!!


----------



## C5Vette

Can you give the particulars on this enduro race....(where, when, rules, etc)?


----------



## Brad Mergy

I will be there around 6 pm.


----------



## JuggaloRC

Will somebody have a set-up station there? I need to set the tweek, droop, ect. 

-Jason


----------



## Hustler

JuggaloRC said:


> Will somebody have a set-up station there? I need to set the tweek, droop, ect.
> 
> -Jason


 I gotcha' back. Just remember to use your wheel nuts, not the ones in the setup station, because they aren't metric... LOL! I said wheel nuts...



sportbike said:


> DANG Sean!! A-main stock buggy winner! Your a real cowboy now!!


 Thanks, but in all fairness, the real shoe didn't even run a transponder... Yippee-ki-yay, mother...something...:thumbsup:



sixpack said:


> I say we take the top guy's from last year and let them pick. That keeps the hotdogs separated. The key will be picking the ringer that doesn't break and just puts laps in. Being on the track is what wins these things.
> 
> Ben


 I say we let bedlam and mayhem reign. Let dogs lie with cats. Eat pork. Look directly at the sun. Spit into the wind. Let the fast guys run together, I have an aluminum bumper that will slow them down... :devil:
-Sean


----------



## JuggaloRC

They don't call me Bumpy for nothing. Ask Matt.

-Jason


----------



## sheath

C5Vette - 
This info may be too late for you to act on, but here goes...
The enduro race is tonight, July 11.
Summit Raceway, Ft. Wayne, In.
The basic rules are:
-Any 4wd touring car chassis
-19 turn motor
-rubber tires (Take-Off CS27 specifically)
Teams of 3 drivers, each with their own car, share a common body and handout transponder in a relay type format. When your driving stint is over, you pull off the track, remove the body and pass it on to the next driver on your team. 
The last time we did the enduro, we ran it for 500 laps. 
The teams will be chosen by a 'schoolyard pick-em'. Once we determine how many racers there are, and how many teams we will have, team captains will be appointed, and they will do the picking. 
The track website is summitrcraceway.com


----------



## sportpak

JuggaloRC said:


> Will somebody have a set-up station there? I need to set the tweek, droop, ect.
> 
> -Jason



Tweek? Droop? What are these things? Do I need them? Do they come in blue aluminum? 
I can't wait until tonight. Afterwards there will be a memorial service for my beloved TC4. This will be her last road course competition. She may become a oval warrior if eBay dosn't come through for me. Maybe I'll let the LadyFriend bash the livin heck out of it.

Ben


----------



## JuggaloRC

I actually worked on my ride last night. Made a bunch of changes. Can't wait to see how it handles now.

-Jason


----------



## C5Vette

Sheath,

Thanks for the info.....I would have liked to run. I have an account in Fremont and I'm in the area quite a bit. If there are any events in the near future please let me know. My e-mail is [email protected] if there are any fliers..

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## sportpak

Good running boys! Congrats to Yellow Corvette. That body is lucky or something. Our Team Associated/Saleen effort real ran well for being shaft driven. We got the shaft when the transponder headed south on us. That's racing I guess. 

Look out brushed motors...the 4300 has arrived.

Ben


----------



## sheath

Good running tonight guys. A good time for everyone. If everyone or anyone can help me out with posting the results, I would appreciate it. If someone from each team could post your team roster here, I will get it posted on the website with the results.
The complete results are posted including all of the laptimes. 
http://hometown.aol.com/sheath9831/raceway071106.html


----------



## Monti007

Hey guys check this out if your interested, http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=152237 

-Monti-


----------



## sportpak

Hey Sean, that 415 looked pretty good last night. Have you been working on the setup or were you just in a big hurry to get some wings and beverages? I need to get my new ride rolling.

Ben


----------



## Hustler

sportpak said:


> Hey Sean, that 415 looked pretty good last night. Have you been working on the setup or were you just in a big hurry to get some wings and beverages? I need to get my new ride rolling.
> 
> Ben


 Thanks Ben, the 415MSX is quite a car. But then again it better be for the sticker price! And it was pretty easy being the third driver in that team! Brad and Shane are quick! 

Your TA05 will be laps faster than your TC4. I think that car will be the ticket for anyone who wants to cheaply gain 3 to 5 laps per run over their TC3/4. The shaft drives are cool, but not recommended for this rubber tire/19T thing... 

Just make sure to stock a few breakables and work with Bumpy on the setup. The guys that aren't running with the bandwagon JRXS crowd are going to have to share information in order to catch up. 

This Speed GT season is shaping up to be a real battle. There is a lot of talent out there and it will be quite a chore to consistantly run in the A, let alone win. We have Phil, Phillip, Brad, Me, Bumpy, Seth, Shane, Eric, Matt, Jim, you, Mike, Dale, Dennis, Scott, the Maroneys, Don Jr., maybe we can get Pat to run... 

The new team points system looks like it is going to be really cool and there will be people of your caliber around you, regardless of your ability level, at all times. That also doesn't include the guys that are going to show up out of nowhere. I guess I am saying that we better have our "stuff" wired tight come October or we'll be in the weeds...

Two wins in one week? I better get a lottery ticket! :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## C5Vette

Sheath,

I'm going to be in the area Monday, July 17. Will I be able to practice on the indoor track? I've never been there before so I'm unfamiliar with your layout and shop.

Your help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## sportpak

That's what I'm hoping for Sean. My TC4 ran pretty well after we put some traction down. Towards the end it developed a little squrrel. The tires are 4 months old and I haven't had much wheel time. So I can't cuss the car too much this time. 

The TA05 should be a improvement. I still feel bad for not bringing everything in case Bumpy got in trouble. It won't happen again. I hope to get some good practice in, so Bumpy and I can maybe work together. 

Competition is going to stiff this coming fall. Hopefully some newbies show up so I have someone whoop on. I hope I can get hooked up with a solid team. The new points system will make it much more TEAM oriented. So chemistry will play a larger roll. Can't wait....

Ben


----------



## wallyworld

sportpak said:


> I still feel bad for not bringing everything in case Bumpy got in trouble. It won't happen again. I hope to get some good practice in, so Bumpy and I can maybe work together.
> 
> Ben


 If Bumpy wouldn't bump that wouldn't be a problem! LOL! Sorry Jason. I just couldn't resist.


----------



## sheath

C5Vette,

The road course should be set up on the indoor carpet track just like it was for the enduro Tuesday. It should be no problem with running on Monday. We have a big Offroad race outdoors this weekend (ROAR Region 5) so the only thing that see as a problem would be a few extesion cords and a fan or two running across the carpet track to keep people in the pits cool over the weekend. Easily moved. During the week, the track and hobbyshop are open at noon, and close at 9:00 PM. Let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## wallyworld

sheath said:


> C5Vette,
> 
> The road course should be set up on the indoor carpet track just like it was for the enduro Tuesday. It should be no problem with running on Monday. We have a big Offroad race outdoors this weekend (ROAR Region 5) so the only thing that see as a problem would be a few extesion cords and a fan or two running across the carpet track to keep people in the pits cool over the weekend. Easily moved. During the week, the track and hobbyshop are open at noon, and close at 9:00 PM. Let me know if you have more questions.


 Sorry, normally the roadcourse is set up but we will be taking it down for the weekend then oval will be set up for test and tune sunday. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=146945 Should be set up for On-Road after that as we will race touring that tuesday July 25.


----------



## airborn

right dale the oval thing is next weekend this guy wants to come on this Monday, the road track will still be up unless you where planning on setting up the oval this weekend? I am pretty sure with all the off road stuff going on we wont mess with it till maybe thursday or Friday. any way all you have to do is call the track to see what is set up. 

Phone: 471-2722
seth


----------



## C5Vette

sheath said:


> C5Vette,
> 
> The road course should be set up on the indoor carpet track just like it was for the enduro Tuesday. It should be no problem with running on Monday. We have a big Offroad race outdoors this weekend (ROAR Region 5) so the only thing that see as a problem would be a few extesion cords and a fan or two running across the carpet track to keep people in the pits cool over the weekend. Easily moved. During the week, the track and hobbyshop are open at noon, and close at 9:00 PM. Let me know if you have more questions.


 Sheath,

Thanks for the reply. I'll definitely try to come put a few laps in Monday!

Ray


----------



## sheath

C5Vette,
I talked to Dale (Wallyworld), the owner and got a clarification on this weekends racing. They will be using part of the carpet track area for this Saturday and Sunday's ROAR offroad race for tech inspection and radio impound area. To do this, they will be removing the boards for the roadcourse and clearing the carpet track, so the roadcourse will not be set up on Monday. Hopefully you can stop by and visit the hobbyshop and take a look a the facility anyway. 
We will be carpet racing on alternating Tuesday nights through the summer. July 25, Aug 8, Aug 22 are the next three nights. If you are in the area on Tuedays, stop on by.
Sorry for the incorrect info on this Monday's availability.


----------



## C5Vette

sheath said:


> C5Vette,
> I talked to Dale (Wallyworld), the owner and got a clarification on this weekends racing. They will be using part of the carpet track area for this Saturday and Sunday's ROAR offroad race for tech inspection and radio impound area. To do this, they will be removing the boards for the roadcourse and clearing the carpet track, so the roadcourse will not be set up on Monday. Hopefully you can stop by and visit the hobbyshop and take a look a the facility anyway.
> We will be carpet racing on alternating Tuesday nights through the summer. July 25, Aug 8, Aug 22 are the next three nights. If you are in the area on Tuedays, stop on by.
> Sorry for the incorrect info on this Monday's availability.


 Thanks for the clarification. I will probably still stop by.

Ray


----------



## Hustler

The next Summer Speed GT race at Summit is when? Also, it is mid-July, isn't it about time to start a 2006 thread? Man, we are lazy!

-Sean


----------



## sheath

July 25, Aug. 8 and Aug. 22 are the next 3 Speed GT nights, as far as I know. With the 4th of July on a Tuesday, and then the Enduro race, we kind of got away from the 1st and 3rd (or was it 2nd and 4th) Tuesdays of the month. 

I guess I could start a 2006-2007 season thread, and we could work our way over to the new one.

I also need to totally scrap my TC3 setup and start from the ground up. During the approximate 8 minute runs in the enduro, I was tight for about 2 minutes, good for about 2, and loose for the remaining 4. So basically, for about 6 of the 8 minutes, I was fighting the car one way or another. I know, I know... forget the setup, totally scrap the TC3, right?


----------



## sheath

A new thread has been started for the 2006-2007 season. If you want to jump over to the new thread and start fresh, the link to it is http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=152739


----------

